# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Studium mit 45 beginnen (!!)

## benutzername

Hallo! Ich trage mich gerade mit dem Gedanken, ein Medizinstudium zu beginnen, obwohl ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon 45 Jahre sein wrde. In meinem bisherigen knstlerischen Beruf sehe ich aus verschiedenen Grnden keine Chancen fr mich mehr, bei Medizin scheint, wie ich aus verschiedenen Beitrgen hier schliessen konnte, die Altersdiskriminierung nicht so ausgeprgt zu sein wie bei anderen Berufen. 
Ich habe ein paar Fragen, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen? 

Wie stehen fr mich, der ich vorher ein knstlerisches Fach studiert habe (2 Studiengnge), die Chancen, berhaupt einen studienplatz zu bekommen? (Abiturdurchschnitt 1,9). Wrde bei der ZVS die Zeit in meinem Beruf als Wartezeit angerechnet, wie ich verschiedendlich gelesen habe?
Ist es fr die Zeit des Studiums in meinem Alter noch mglich, ein Stipendium zu bekommen? Bafg ist ja ber 30 nicht mehr mglich, wie ich hier irgendwo gelesen habe. Da ich in meinem bisherigen Beruf nicht viel verdient habe, konnte ich mir nur wenig zurcklegen.
Schne Grsse, ich wrde mich ber Hilfe und Tipps freuen!

----------


## Ex-PJ

Dauer mindestens 6 Jahre Studium (evtl. bei zu wiederholenden Prfungen auch mehr) + mindestens 5 Jahre Facharztausbildung (evtl. auch lnger) --> Alter bis zum Facharzt mindestens 55 J. Lohnt sich das?? Wre evtl. Heilpraktiker eine Alternative?

----------


## M1911

Ich muss dazu mal ganz ehrlich sagen:


Wenn ich in Hamburg die grauen Brte in der Vorlesung sehe, und es sind viele, dann kommt mir die kotze hoch. Jeder von denen die es mit 50 "noch mal wissen wollen", sind dafr verantwortlich, dass ein junger Mensch nicht studieren DARF.

Und das halte ich fr eine schreiende Ungerechtigkeit. Der 20jhrige kann erstmal 5 Jahre auf seinen Platz warten, whrend Opa mit 200 Wartesemestern einen Platz bekommt.

Ich spreche keinem 30jhrigen das Recht ab zu studieren, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte das Ganze schon irgendwo begrenzt werden. Und kommt mir nicht mit irgendwelchen Steuern die ja schon 40 Jahre gezahlt werden.

Meine Meinung, und jetzt tretet mir vors Scheinbein...

----------


## Feuerblick

Nur dass der o.g. Mensch aus einem ganz anderen Topf gezogen wird. Er zhlt nmlich zu den Zweitstudienbewerbern. 
@benutzername: In diesem Unterforum finden sich einige gleiche "Schicksale". Vielleicht helfen dir ja die Beschreibungen weiter und deine Fragen sind damit schon beantwortet?

----------


## medijan

Du musst dich tatschlich mit einer der Abschlussnoten vom Studium bewerben, wenn du einen Platz haben willst. Wenn du da was zu deinen Chancen wissen willst, msstest du schreiben wie gut/schlecht die waren.

----------


## horsedoc

@ M1911: wenn du dich in der Schule ein bisschen mehr angestrengt httest, msstest du keine 5 Jahre warten! Kannst du entscheiden ob der "Opa" mit 40 weniger Recht hat zu studieren als der 20jhrige mit nem Abi von 3,0?
In diesem Sinne: Frohes Fest!  ::-angel:  

@benutzername: Wenn du dein Studium mit gut oder sehr gut abgeschlossen hast, hast du ne Chance auf nen Studienplatz, wenn nicht wirds schwierig bis unmglich...
LG

----------


## M1911

> @ M1911: wenn du dich in der Schule ein bisschen mehr angestrengt httest, msstest du keine 5 Jahre warten! Kannst du entscheiden ob der "Opa" mit 40 weniger Recht hat zu studieren als der 20jhrige mit nem Abi von 3,0?
> In diesem Sinne: Frohes Fest!  
> 
> LG


Musste ich nicht, aber diesen Tip werden alle sicher zu schtzen wissen...  :Wand:

----------


## benutzername

> @ M1911: wenn du dich in der Schule ein bisschen mehr angestrengt httest, msstest du keine 5 Jahre warten! Kannst du entscheiden ob der "Opa" mit 40 weniger Recht hat zu studieren als der 20jhrige mit nem Abi von 3,0?
> In diesem Sinne: Frohes Fest!  
> 
> @benutzername: Wenn du dein Studium mit gut oder sehr gut abgeschlossen hast, hast du ne Chance auf nen Studienplatz, wenn nicht wirds schwierig bis unmglich...
> LG



Ich danke euch fr die Antworten, die mir schon mal weitergeholfen haben (bis auf eine  :Grinnnss!:  ) Also, mein Erststudium habe ich mit sehr gut abgeschlossen, bei meinem Zusatzstudium gab es keine Noten, nur bestanden oder nicht bestanden. Denkt ihr dass ich so einen Platz bekommen knnte, obwohl ich ja sicher wenige Punkte von der ZVS wegen der vllig anderen Fachrichtung meines vorherigen Studiums bekommen wrde? Oder wrde in dem Fall das Punktesystem wegfallen und ich wegen der 1,0 keine Probleme bekommen?

Was ihr da ber den Facharzt sagt, hrt sich so an, als msste man in jedem Fall eine Facharztausbildung machen. Das war auch eine meiner Fragen. Stimmt das, oder knnte ich nach den 6 Jahren Studium auch einfach als Arzt irgendwo arbeiten (z.B. eine Praxis bernehmen)?

Auf die Abwertung der lteren Studenten will ich nicht so gerne eingehen. Ich will vielleicht nur soviel sagen: Es gibt in dieser Gesellschaft immer auch die Mglichkeit, tatschlich ohne Verschulden und ohne die Mglichkeit, etwas zu ndern, in seinem eingeschlagenen Weg keinen Erfolg zu haben oder abgehngt zu werden. Das wird der M1911 hffentlich nie erfahren mssen. Aber ich denke, gesamtgesellschaftlich ist es immer noch besser, wenn man solchen, mglicherweise auch sehr talentierten Leuten, eine neue Chance gibt, damit sie wieder ntzliche Teile der Gesellschaft werden knnen, als fr sie fr die restlichen 40 oder mehr Jahre ihres Lebens eventuell staatliche Untersttzung zahlen  zu mssen (Hartz 4 z.B.).

Also, wrde mich ber weitere Tipps freuen! Grsse!

----------


## Ex-PJ

Zitat:
"Was ihr da ber den Facharzt sagt, hrt sich so an, als msste man in jedem Fall eine Facharztausbildung machen. Das war auch eine meiner Fragen. Stimmt das, oder knnte ich nach den 6 Jahren Studium auch einfach als Arzt irgendwo arbeiten (z.B. eine Praxis bernehmen)?"

Niederlassung geht als Kassenarzt geht nur mit Facharzt, als Privatarzt kann man sich theoretisch auch ohne Facharzttitel niederlassen, dann wird aber hufig von privaten Krankenversicherern ausreichende Kompetenz und damit die Rechnungsbezahlung angezweifelt.

----------


## benutzername

> Zitat:
> "Was ihr da ber den Facharzt sagt, hrt sich so an, als msste man in jedem Fall eine Facharztausbildung machen. Das war auch eine meiner Fragen. Stimmt das, oder knnte ich nach den 6 Jahren Studium auch einfach als Arzt irgendwo arbeiten (z.B. eine Praxis bernehmen)?"
> 
> Niederlassung geht als Kassenarzt geht nur mit Facharzt, als Privatarzt kann man sich theoretisch auch ohne Facharzttitel niederlassen, dann wird aber hufig von privaten Krankenversicherern ausreichende Kompetenz und damit die Rechnungsbezahlung angezweifelt.


Danke fr die Information.. Die Altersgrenze fr die Kassenzulassung liegt, wie ich gelesen habe, bei 55 Jahren. Das wrde also heissen, dass ich sptestens mit 43 bis 44 Jahren  Jahren anfangen knnte zu studieren. Der Facharzt dauert ja mindestens 5 Jahre?. Die ganze Ausbildung wrde also 11-12 Jahre dauern. Wie sind denn eurer Meinung nach die Chancen, mit ca. 50 Jahren eine Stelle fr die Facharztausbildung zu bekommen?  Hat man darauf einen Anspruch, wenn man ein abgeschlossenes Medizinstudium hat?

----------


## stud_tir

Wenn ich mich nicht sehr tusche, hat man keinen Anspruch auf eine Facharztausbildung - eine Assistenzarztstelle ist zuerst einmal genau das, eine Arbeitsstelle.

----------


## medijan

Also, wenn das nachvollziehbar stimmt, dass du mit deinem Abschluss (ganz) schlechte Chancen auf einen Arbeitsplatz hast, dann knntest du bei der ZVS sogar rel. viele Punkte bekommen. 
Ansonsten: 4 fr die Note + 1 fr die Begrndung = 5 
+ evtl Dienst = sichere Zulassung in den letzten Jahren egal ob Sommer oder Winter. Ohne Dienst ist es dann nur im Winter sicher. 

Zu den Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen. Ich denke aber, dass hngt davon ab,
a) wie gut deine Studiumsnoten sind
b) ob du evtl. im PJ einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen konntest
c) wie die Stellensituation in dem Moment ist
d) in wie fern man, wenn man deinen Lebenslauf liet, das Gefhl haben kann dass du eine motivierte Bereicherung mit anderen Erfahrungen fr das Krankenhaus bist und nicht jemand, der halt keinen Job finden konnte und dann Medizin als kleinstes mgliches bel machen musste,
e) wahrscheinlich noch von 20 anderen Grnden die mir jetzt nicht einfallen

Du siehstaber: da sind ne Menge Faktoren drinn, die keiner vorhersagen kann.

----------


## ACP

Was mich besonders strt ist die genannte Motivation. Denn (bitte um Korrektur wenn ich mich hier verlesen haben sollte) es geht hier ja nur um Jobchancen im Alter. Wenn sie jetzt geschrieben htten dass sie auf irgendwelchen verworrenen Wegen zur Medizin gefunden htten, sich absolut dafr interessieren und jetzt unbedingt noch dieses Fach studieren mssen um zufrieden zu sein, dann htte ich absolut Verstndnis dafr und wrde sie ermutigen das Studium auch so spt noch aufzunehmen. Denn so wren sie wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung. 
So muss ich aber sagen, dass ich das ganze ziemlich kritisch betrachte. Verstehen sie mich bitte nicht falsch ich habe absolut nichts gegen Zweitstudienbewerber. Aber mit 45 finde ich das schon ziemlich krass und denke es ist absolut nicht in Ordnung einem anderen evtl.jngeren Zweitstudienbewerber den Platz zu nehmen.

----------


## Sirat

Hrt mal endlich mit diesem "Platz wegnehmen" Argument auf!

----------


## Meuli

> Hrt mal endlich mit diesem "Platz wegnehmen" Argument auf!



 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :was ist das...?:

----------


## abi07

> Was mich besonders strt ist die genannte Motivation. Denn (bitte um Korrektur wenn ich mich hier verlesen haben sollte) es geht hier ja nur um Jobchancen im Alter. Wenn sie jetzt geschrieben htten dass sie auf irgendwelchen verworrenen Wegen zur Medizin gefunden htten, sich absolut dafr interessieren und jetzt unbedingt noch dieses Fach studieren mssen um zufrieden zu sein, dann htte ich absolut Verstndnis dafr und wrde sie ermutigen das Studium auch so spt noch aufzunehmen. Denn so wren sie wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung. 
> So muss ich aber sagen, dass ich das ganze ziemlich kritisch betrachte. Verstehen sie mich bitte nicht falsch ich habe absolut nichts gegen Zweitstudienbewerber. Aber mit 45 finde ich das schon ziemlich krass und denke es ist absolut nicht in Ordnung einem anderen evtl.jngeren Zweitstudienbewerber den Platz zu nehmen.


Jetzt sind wir also schon beim "Sie" und dann auch noch klein geschrieben... :hmmm...: 

Spa beiseite: Eine, die dieses WS mit mir in Kiel angefangen hat, war 52. Und einige andere waren auch schon jenseits der 40. Aber von all diesen Leuten habe ich gehrt, dass sie das hauptschlich fr "sich selbst" tun - also eher weniger aus arbeitsmarkttechnischen Grnden. Denn im Bezug darauf lohnt es sich - so wie ich unbedeutende Nichtswisserin es sehe - eher weniger.

----------


## Ulle

Er prgelt sich wie gesagt um die 3%-Quote der Zweitstudienbewerber.

Ansonsten mchte ich zur Diskussion Studium im Alter nur sagen, dass das System ein wenig darin hinkt, dass die Wartezeitregelung bei Sptberufenen (ohne vorheriges Studium) die Sache so leicht macht. Whrend viele mit frischen Abitur wirklich die Wartezeit absitzen, ist die gefhlte Wartezeit fr solche Kandidaten gleich null. Wenn es nach mir ginge, drfte man auch noch mit 70 studieren - nur sollte man sich gleichermaen qualifizieren - sei es ber Leistung oder halt Wartezeit - ab Zeitpunkt der Bewerbung (und ja, auch diese Regelung hat ihre Nachteile).

----------


## Ex-PJ

Zitat: "Die Altersgrenze fr die Kassenzulassung liegt, wie ich gelesen habe, bei 55 Jahren."
--> Richtig. In Zeiten beginnender rzteknappheit im niedergelassenen Bereich wird diese aber kurzfristiger, d.h. im Bereich von 3 - 8 Jahren, fallen.
Die Frage ist eher, ob man in der Lage ist in z.B. 10 Jahren rztlicher Ttigkeit die Investitionskosten fr eine Praxis zu tilgen. Zudem sollte man auch bercksichtigen, da im  Durchschnitt die eigene krperliche Leistungsfhigkeit mit zunehmendem Alter (wenn auch individuell unterschiedlich) tendenziell sinkt und gleichzeitig "Wehwehchen" (z.B. Rcken , Bandscheibe), die evtl. Ausfall- oder Fehlzeiten mit geringerem Einkommen bedingen knnen, mehr werden.

----------


## Strodti

> Er prgelt sich wie gesagt um die 3%-Quote der Zweitstudienbewerber.
> 
> Ansonsten mchte ich zur Diskussion Studium im Alter nur sagen, dass das System ein wenig darin hinkt, dass die Wartezeitregelung bei Sptberufenen (ohne vorheriges Studium) die Sache so leicht macht. Whrend viele mit frischen Abitur wirklich die Wartezeit absitzen, ist die gefhlte Wartezeit fr solche Kandidaten gleich null. Wenn es nach mir ginge, drfte man auch noch mit 70 studieren - nur sollte man sich gleichermaen qualifizieren - sei es ber Leistung oder halt Wartezeit - ab Zeitpunkt der Bewerbung (und ja, auch diese Regelung hat ihre Nachteile).


Also das ist auch nicht richtig... warum soll jemand, der sich nach dem Abitur z.B: erst mit der Erziehung seiner Kinder beschftigt hat, dann noch eine Wartezeit absitzen? Um es Sptentschlossenen noch schwieriger zu machen? Nein... gleiche Mglichkeiten fr alle. Es hindert keiner die jungen Abiturienten daran, die Wartezeit sinnvoll zu nutzen und diese nicht nur abzusitzen. Ausbildung, arbeiten, Familie, Reisen sind nur einige Mglichkeit.

----------


## fatman

> Spa beiseite: Eine, die dieses WS mit mir in Kiel angefangen hat, war 52. Und einige andere waren auch schon jenseits der 40. Aber von all diesen Leuten habe ich gehrt, dass sie das hauptschlich fr "sich selbst" tun


Ich finde das bedenklich, wenn Leute aus solchen Grnden mit ber 40 noch zum Studium zugelassen werden. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mit 45 zur Selbstverwirklichung nochmal um die Welt Reisen will und den Mt. Everest besteigen mchte zahlt mir das auch nicht der Steuerzahler. Ich wrde auch nicht verlangen, dass man mir mein Geschichtsstudium bezahlt, wenn ich mit 57 frhpensioniert werden sollte und noch eine Beschftigung suche.

----------


## Strodti

Das Kosten-Argument zhlt ja auch nur begrenzt.
1. Die meisten 40+ Studenten haben in ihrem Leben schon Steuern gezahlt (und damit vielleicht auch mein BAfG finanziert  :hmmm...:  )
2. Selbst ein junger Abiturient mit schnellem Studium wird in seinem Arbeitsleben nicht mehr die Steuern zahlen, die sein Studium der Allgemeinheit gekostet hat (Quelle kann ich leider nicht mehr nennen, war eine Reportage im TV).

----------


## milz

> 2. Selbst ein junger Abiturient mit schnellem Studium wird in seinem Arbeitsleben nicht mehr die Steuern zahlen, die sein Studium der Allgemeinheit gekostet hat (Quelle kann ich leider nicht mehr nennen, war eine Reportage im TV).


Weit Du wieviel Steuern du zahlst? (Inklusive Steuer auf die Steuer)  :hmmm...:  Und als Akademiker gehrst Du zum Bevlkerungsteil mit der geringsten Arbeitslosigkeit,  da spart die Gesellschaft wieder (weniger Hartz4, mehr steuerpflichtige Einkommen und mehr Geld, das der Mensch fr besteuerte Konsumgter ausgeben kann).

----------


## milz

> In meinem bisherigen knstlerischen Beruf sehe ich aus verschiedenen Grnden keine Chancen fr mich mehr, bei Medizin scheint, wie ich aus verschiedenen Beitrgen hier schliessen konnte, die Altersdiskriminierung nicht so ausgeprgt zu sein wie bei anderen Berufen.


Wenn das die Motivation ist wrde ich es lassen.

----------


## Brownie

ein lehrer meiner ehemaligen schule (mathe und physik)
studiert im 7. Semester Astronomie in Heidelberg. (er hat nach seiner Pensionierung angefangen!) Auerdem hat er einen Nebenjob als Hiwi in der Physik. Die Heidelberger Medizinstudenten drften ihm eventuell im Physikpraktikum begegnen   :Grinnnss!:  
Seine Frau arbeitet noch und es wurde ihm daheim zu langweilig, also hat er einfach gedacht, das hat ihn schon immer interessiert, das studiert er jetzt noch ne Weile bis seine Frau auch in Rente geht. 

finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht, einfach so zum Spa. 
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es in dem beschriebenen Fall so geschickt ist jetzt noch mal ewig zu studieren, dann eine Facharztausbildung zu machen um dann noch ein paar jhrchen bis zur pensionierung zu arbeiten. 

wenn es ein neuanfang sein sollte, dann wrde ich, wenn ich in dieser situation wre, etwas Neues machen, das nicht 6 Jahre Studium beinhaltet. 

 :Meine Meinung:   Frohe weihnachten.

----------


## CYP21B

Ich denke der Unterschied bei einem Studium in "hherem" Alter, in dem das Studium nicht mehr als Berufsqualifizierung dient, liegt darin, ob es ein Studiengang ist, in dem ohnehin zu wenig Pltze da sind und die Leute die diesen Beruf ergreifen wollen auf die wenigen Pltze angewiesen sind. 

Wenn es sich jedoch um ein Fach handelt, dass ohnehin weniger Bewerber wie mgliche Pltze hat sehe ich das nicht so dramatisch. Man muss natrlich auch immer die Relationen im Auge behalten. Wenn es so ist, dass es ein paar vereinzelte sind wird auch sicher kaum jemand etwas sagen, wenn es jedoch groe Prozentstze sind kann das wieder andere Probleme mit sich bringen.

Wenn es jedoch ein Fach ist, bei dem es einen NC mit allem drum herum gibt sehe ich das wesentlich kritischer. Ein Studium ist immerhin keine, um es mal bld  auszudrcken, Rentnerunterhaltung, sondern sollte eine Qualifizierung fr ein bestimmtes Berufsbild sein. Wenn damit dann Leuten die Chancen genommen werden, die das Studium zu diesem Zweck nutzen wollen halte ich das fr nicht in Ordnung.

Der Fall hier ist wieder etwas anders gelagert. Das Studium soll als neue berufliche Qualifikation dienen. Ob hierfr in diesem Fall Medizin geeignet ist ist eine andere Sache. Zudem sollte natrlich auch die Motivation vorhanden sein Medizin der Medizin wegen zu studieren, und nicht nur weil man es da als Spteinsteiger vielleicht etwas einfacher hat. Das wre die falsche Herangehensweise. Auch sollte man sich berlegen, ob Medizin in diesem Fall berhaupt das Richtige ist da die Ausbildungsdauer doch weit ber den Zeiten anderer Ausbildungen liegt.

----------


## Rika

> Ich denke der Unterschied bei einem Studium in "hherem" Alter, in dem das Studium nicht mehr als Berufsqualifizierung dient, liegt darin, ob es ein Studiengang ist, in dem ohnehin zu wenig Pltze da sind und die Leute die diesen Beruf ergreifen wollen auf die wenigen Pltze angewiesen sind. 
> ...
> Wenn es jedoch ein Fach ist, bei dem es einen NC mit allem drum herum gibt sehe ich das wesentlich kritischer. Ein Studium ist immerhin keine, um es mal bld  auszudrcken, Rentnerunterhaltung, sondern sollte eine Qualifizierung fr ein bestimmtes Berufsbild sein. Wenn damit dann Leuten die Chancen genommen werden, die das Studium zu diesem Zweck nutzen wollen halte ich das fr nicht in Ordnung.


Dieses "Argument" werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Er/sie nutzt seine/ihre eigene Chance, welche er/sie sich erarbeitet hat.

Zudem werden es sich gerade die "Oldies" vor dem Studium grndlich berlegt haben, ob sie es wagen. Und wenn jemand im Rentenalter noch einmal in den Vorlesungssaal zurckkehren mchte - warum nicht?

Rika

----------


## benutzername

> Ich denke der Unterschied bei einem Studium in "hherem" Alter, in dem das Studium nicht mehr als Berufsqualifizierung dient, liegt darin, ob es ein Studiengang ist, in dem ohnehin zu wenig Pltze da sind und die Leute die diesen Beruf ergreifen wollen auf die wenigen Pltze angewiesen sind. 
> 
> Wenn es sich jedoch um ein Fach handelt, dass ohnehin weniger Bewerber wie mgliche Pltze hat sehe ich das nicht so dramatisch. Man muss natrlich auch immer die Relationen im Auge behalten. Wenn es so ist, dass es ein paar vereinzelte sind wird auch sicher kaum jemand etwas sagen, wenn es jedoch groe Prozentstze sind kann das wieder andere Probleme mit sich bringen.
> 
> Wenn es jedoch ein Fach ist, bei dem es einen NC mit allem drum herum gibt sehe ich das wesentlich kritischer. Ein Studium ist immerhin keine, um es mal bld  auszudrcken, Rentnerunterhaltung, sondern sollte eine Qualifizierung fr ein bestimmtes Berufsbild sein. Wenn damit dann Leuten die Chancen genommen werden, die das Studium zu diesem Zweck nutzen wollen halte ich das fr nicht in Ordnung.
> 
> Der Fall hier ist wieder etwas anders gelagert. Das Studium soll als neue berufliche Qualifikation dienen. Ob hierfr in diesem Fall Medizin geeignet ist ist eine andere Sache. Zudem sollte natrlich auch die Motivation vorhanden sein Medizin der Medizin wegen zu studieren, und nicht nur weil man es da als Spteinsteiger vielleicht etwas einfacher hat. Das wre die falsche Herangehensweise. Auch sollte man sich berlegen, ob Medizin in diesem Fall berhaupt das Richtige ist da die Ausbildungsdauer doch weit ber den Zeiten anderer Ausbildungen liegt.


Das ist jetzt einmal ein sachlicher Kommentar, den ich zu schtzen weiss. Tatschlich muss ich mir das gut berlegen, zumal man ja offenbar diese Facharztausbildung noch machen muss. Weiss jemand, ob man theoretisch im Ausland auch ohne Facharztausbildung arbeiten kann? Vielleicht wre das ja ein etwas einfacherer Weg? Ich will noch sagen, dass ich es fr legitim halte, dass man sich darber Gedanken macht, mit welchem Beruf man sich einen Lebensunterhalt vergleichsweise sicher schaffen kann. Was meine Motivation betrifft, so ist mir vllig klar, dass es nicht darum gehen kann, aus rein finanziellen Grnden diesen Weg zu gehen. Das kann gerade in diesem Beruf nicht sein, dazu habe ich schon selbst zuviel Angst gehabt vor rzten, die ganz offenbar diese Einstellung gehabt haben  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## medijan

Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn du etwas haben mchtest, wo du sicher und in kurzer Zeit deinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen mchtest, dann erwerbe die Lehrbefhigung fr Physikunterricht oder Englischunterricht Sek1/2 in ca. drei Jahren an einer Uni, lass dir deine knstlerische Ausbildung als 1. Staatsexamen (manchmal geht auch direkt 2.) anerkennen und wechsle in den Schuldienst. Da ist fr Fachlehrer in der Physik per Mangelerlass sogar die Verbeamtung bis 45 drin und auch als Angestellter Fachlehrer mit diesem Fach nimmt einen jede Schule mit Kusshand. 
Du siehst: Schnellere Ausbildung. Anfangs hheres Gehalt. Mindestens genau so hohe Arbeitsplatzchancen...

----------


## Ulle

> Also das ist auch nicht richtig... warum soll jemand, der sich nach dem Abitur z.B: erst mit der Erziehung seiner Kinder beschftigt hat, dann noch eine Wartezeit absitzen? Um es Sptentschlossenen noch schwieriger zu machen? Nein... gleiche Mglichkeiten fr alle. Es hindert keiner die jungen Abiturienten daran, die Wartezeit sinnvoll zu nutzen und diese nicht nur abzusitzen. Ausbildung, arbeiten, Familie, Reisen sind nur einige Mglichkeit.


Sich fr das Medizinstudium bewerben, Kinder in die Welt setzen, studieren, wo ist das Problem? Der Begriff "Wartezeit" hat was mit warten zu tun, heisst ja nicht "Sptberufenenquote".

----------


## Plotin

Das Pseudoargument mit der angeblichen Studienplatzwegnahme durch ltere ist ein Witz. Wenn die ZVZ dem 40-Plus-Kandidaten einen Studienplatz gibt und das Studiensekretariat der jeweiligen Uni den Kandidaten als ordentlichen Studierenden annnimmt, dann habt ihr das zu akzeptieren. Wenn euch das nicht gefllt, geht in die Politik und sorgt fr eine nderung der gesetzlichen Grundlagen. Jeder zugelassene Student (egal wie alt) hat seinen Studienplatz zu Recht bekommen (es sei denn, es wurden falsche Angaben gemacht, die dem Bewerber illegal Vorteile bei der Platzvergabe einbrachten).

Allerdings wrde ich selbst wahrscheinlich nicht noch mal ein Studium mit 40+ beginnen. Die Grnde dafr habe ich hier ja schon dutzende Male erklrt: Es geht im wesentlichen um die soziale Integration als lterer in die wesentlich jngere Community. Es kann problematisch sein, ausreichend Anschluss zu finden  mit 40+, und ohne diesen Anschluss macht das Studium keinen rechten Spa - denn Studieren heit nicht nur, Leistungsscheine zu machen, sondern es ist auch ein prgendes social event mit einem mageblichen Faktor an zwischenmenschlicher Kommunikation.

Also berlegt euch das genau, ob ihr jahrelang mit Kommilitonen zusammenarbeiten knnt, die halb so alt sind wie ihr selber. Man muss einfach der Typ sein dafr.

----------


## fMRI

> Also berlegt euch das genau, ob ihr jahrelang mit Kommilitonen zusammenarbeiten knnt, die halb so alt sind wie ihr selber. Man muss einfach der Typ sein dafr.



Uhh, was???  
Das Studium sind 5 Jahre, plus das PJ -- danach "arbeitet" man mit allen Altersgruppen zusammen...    Stell Dir mal vor, einen Chef/in der/die doppelt so alt ist...  Wie kann man mit so etwas nur zusammenarbeiten??  Das Leben ist (k)ein Ponyhof!    :hmmm...:  

Das man Studium nicht mit Sozialleben gleichsetzten muss, wissen alle, die nicht mit Medizinstudenten zusammen leben.     :Love:

----------


## Plotin

Die Akzeptanz und Kommunikationsbereitschaft zwischen 20- und 40-jhrigen Studierenden kann geringer sein als zwischen ganz jungen Kollegen und einem doppelt so altem Chef, das solltest du bedenken. Dass ein Chef erheblich lter ist, wird gemeinhin eher toleriert (und hufig sogar erwartet), als etwa erheblich ltere Studierende zusammen mit wesentlich jngeren Studenten im gleichen Fachsemester. Du siehst ja schon an einigen Beitrgen in diesem Thread, dass ltere Studierende von einigen jngeren Kommilitonen alles andere als erwnscht sind.

 ::-angel:

----------


## abi07

In Kiel haben sich die "lteren Semester" meist zusammengerottet und sind unter sich geblieben - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Kann ich von Essen jetzt nicht besttigen. ltere Kommilitonen sind definitiv nicht unerwnscht oder nur toleriert, sondern studieren mit den Jngeren GEMEINSAM. Hier rottet sich niemand zusammen, weil er sonst keinen Anschluss findet. 

Im brigen langweilt die Diskussion, ob ltere Studenten es berhaupt bringen, sozial integriert sind, Platz wegnehmen etc pp. Sie sind da. Punkt.

----------


## M1911

> Im brigen langweilt die Diskussion, ob ltere Studenten es berhaupt bringen, sozial integriert sind, Platz wegnehmen etc pp. Sie sind da. Punkt.



Madam,



es geht hier nicht um diejenige, die sich mit 30 oder 32 nun entschliesst zu studieren, sondern um diejenigen, die mit 52 oder oder 58 fertig sind. Die nehmen wirklich anderen die Pltze. 

Ich bin wirklich der Meinung dass im Hrsaal bei Zulassungsbeschrnkten Fchern niemand ausser den Lehrenden einen grauen Bart tragen sollte. Egal aus welchen Quoten die stammen.

----------


## abi07

> Kann ich von Essen jetzt nicht besttigen. ltere Kommilitonen sind definitiv nicht unerwnscht oder nur toleriert, sondern studieren mit den Jngeren GEMEINSAM. Hier rottet sich niemand zusammen, weil er sonst keinen Anschluss findet. 
> 
> Im brigen langweilt die Diskussion, ob ltere Studenten es berhaupt bringen, sozial integriert sind, Platz wegnehmen etc pp. Sie sind da. Punkt.


Meine Aussage bezog sich allerdings (sorry, hab ich zu erwhnen vergessen) auf die ersten beiden Monate des Studiums. Da hat man die "lteren" meist zusammen gesehen. Vielleicht ndert es sich im Laufe des Studiums/Semesters etc. ja noch.

----------


## abcd

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das im Vorangegangenen erwhnt wurde:

Man kann nach dem Studium auch ohne Facharzt arbeiten, nur eben nicht eine eigene Praxis fhren. Als Angestellter Arzt kann man in Akutkliniken, Rehakliniken oder auch in einer Praxis arbeiten.

----------


## Cassy

Klingt jetzt vielleicht hart, aber wrde ich nicht schon Medizin studieren und pltzlich mit 50+ Lust darauf bekommen, ich wrde mich bewerben und mir wren die anderen Wartenden wirklich schnurz-piep-egal  :Nixweiss: 

Jeder soll das machen wozu er Lust hat... und unsere "Alten" sind super in die Lerngruppen des "mittleren Alters" integriert. Auerdem schaden die Studenten mit gewisser Lebenserfahrung den Abi-Kcken wirklich nicht!!!!

----------


## test

Ich denke der Threadersteller sollte mal versuchen zu eruieren, ob es sich wirtschaftlich wirklich so lohnt noch Medizin zu studieren, da dies ja ein wichtiges Argument zu sein scheint. 
Ich kann das schwer einschtzen, da ich nicht wei, was fr andere Optionen es in dem Alter gibt mit seinen bisherigen Qualifikationen. Aber ich kann es mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen, dass es sich wirklich noch lohnt.
6 Jahre ohne festes Gehalt (jobben ist sicher mglich), ohne Beitrge in die Rentenversicherung/Altersvorsorge, Lebensunterhalt und Studiengebhren drften da schon ein groes Loch reien, dazu das Risiko, dass es noch deutlich lnger gehen kann, manchen fllt es ja in hherem Alter nicht mehr ganz so leicht zu lernen, dann werden es schnell ein paar Jahre mehr.
In dem hohen Alter wrde ich dann aber eher nicht mehr an eine Praxisgrndung denken, zu kurz wre die Laufzeit, die hohen Investitionskosten wrden sich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr reinholen lassen, aber dazu wissen sicher andere mehr. Eine Praxis, die hchstens 5-10 Jahre luft, erscheint mir nicht so sinnvoll.
Dann lieber angestellt bleiben. Was du dort ca. verdienen wirst, siehst du ja an den Tabellen. Bis zum Facharzt evtl. Oberarzt lsst es sich in 6-10 Jahren auf jeden Fall bringen in der Klinik.

----------


## Strodti

@M1911

Wo soll man ein Limit setzen? Ab wann willst du einem Bundesbrger sein Recht auf freie Wahl des Berufes (Art. 12 GG) verwehren?
Ich verstehe die Abiturienten, die auf den Studienplatz warten. Die mssen sich gegenber den "Oldies" benachteiligt fhlen. Aber die Zulassungskriterien der ZVS und der Hochschulen gelten eben fr alle und das ist das Maximum an Gerechtigkeit.

----------


## helicobacter

> Ich denke der Threadersteller sollte mal versuchen zu eruieren, ob es sich wirtschaftlich wirklich so lohnt noch Medizin zu studieren, da dies ja ein wichtiges Argument zu sein scheint. 
> Ich kann das schwer einschtzen, da ich nicht wei, was fr andere Optionen es in dem Alter gibt mit seinen bisherigen Qualifikationen. Aber ich kann es mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen, dass es sich wirklich noch lohnt.
> 6 Jahre ohne festes Gehalt (jobben ist sicher mglich).........


ich bin 2t studienbewerber mit 31 jahren...
wenn bei mir alles glatt geht und ich zum SoSe08 zugelassen werde, dann werde ich in meinem bisherigen job weiterhin FESTANGESTELLT arbeiten knnen! allerdings auf 20h basis & mit studentenstatus!! es ist also eine verhandlungssache mit dem jeweiligen arbeitgeber ob und wie man weiterhin beschftigt wird.

----------


## test

> ich bin 2t studienbewerber mit 31 jahren...
> wenn bei mir alles glatt geht und ich zum SoSe08 zugelassen werde, dann werde ich in meinem bisherigen job weiterhin FESTANGESTELLT arbeiten knnen! allerdings auf 20h basis & mit studentenstatus!! es ist also eine verhandlungssache mit dem jeweiligen arbeitgeber ob und wie man weiterhin beschftigt wird.


Wenn man in der LAge ist so flexibel weiter zu arbeiten, dass man die 20h/Woche hinbekommt, bei einer Uniwoche mit teilweise mehr als 30h/Woche anwesenheitspflichtigen Veranstaltungen, steht man wirtschaftlich gesehen natrlich besser da.
Das 5 JAhre durchzuhalten stelle ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so einfach vor, wenn man alles in Mindestzeit durchziehen will. Im PJ dann so gut wie unmglich, meiner Meinung nach.

----------


## Cassy

Ich wei von mehreren rzten, dass diese parallel zum Studium auch zu circa 25% im Krankenhaus oder anderen Stellen gearbeitet haben. Bis zum Beginn des PJ ging das aber auch bei allen. Parallel zum PJ ist es aber so gut wie unmglich nebenbei arbeiten zu gehen, so dass alle mir bekannten rzte zu diesem Zeitpunkt die alte Arbeitsstelle aufgegeben haben. 

Obwohl es bei mir das erste Studium ist muss ich wohl oder bel auch auf diese Art und Weise mein Studium und Leben finanzieren  :Nixweiss:

----------


## test

Zeitweise kann man, denke ich, schon ganz gut nebenher arbeiten, wobei dauerhaft 20h/Woche=50%(nehme ich an), sehr viel ist. Ich kenne niemanden, der so viel gearbeitet hat im Studium. 
Auch 25% stelle ich mir nach neuer AO in der Klinik sehr schwer vor. Wir hatten sehr viel Anwesenheitspflicht in der Klinik bei den Kursen nach neuer AO, so dass nur noch die Abende und das WE brig bleiben, irgendwann mu man ja auch noch lernen. 
In der Vorklinik htte ich gesagt, gingen 25%, abgesehen von der Zeit direkt vorm Physikum vielleicht und nach alter AO sicher auch in der Klinik (ich hatte sowohl Kurse nach alter und neuer AO, ich glaube ich kann einen Vergleich ziehen). Nach neuer AO hat man dann in der Klinik aber oft sehr wenig Freizeit. Und die Ferien sind leider auch oft fr Praktika und Famulaturen belegt.
Von daher wrde ich bei einer realistischen Rechnung eher nicht davon ausgehen, dass man sein gesamtes Studium bis zum PJ eine 25-50% Stelle nebenher fahren lassen kann, wenn diese nicht gerade total flexibel und evtl. sogar in Heimarbeit zu bewerkstelligen ist.

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich hab zwar nach alter AO studiert, aber 20 Stunden/Woche waren locker drin. Voraussetzung: Alle oder fast alle Vorlesungen, die nicht Pflicht waren, sausen lassen. Das ging aber sehr gut, die htte ich sowieso nie besucht...
Allerdings kommt es auch auf den Job an. Ohne flexible Zeiteinteilung geht es eigentlich nicht.

Zum Threadersteller: Ganz ehrlich, ich wrde nicht dazu raten. Der ganze Aufwand fr nochmal zehn Jahre? Wre mir viel zu viel und viel zu anstrengend. Medizin ist nicht einfach mal ein lockeres Studium, Medizin ist anstrengend. Und der Job ist spter auch nicht gerade leicht. Ob ich da mit 50+ noch einsteigen und mich abrackern wollte? Wenn es wirklich nur um eine berufliche Vernderung geht, Medizin aber nicht DER Traum deines Lebens war, dann informiere dich lieber ber andere mgliche Studiengnge, die vielleicht krzer sind und letztlich auch fr ltere Semester als Beruf leichter ausbbar. Eine Praxis mit 50+ lohnt wegen der Finanzierung nicht (und ob sich Praxen in zehn Jahren oder mehr berhaupt noch lohnen, weiss kein Mensch) und als Facharzt in der Klinik eine Stelle bekommen ist so einfach nicht. An eine Oberarztstelle in diesem Alter glaube ich nicht. Zumindest nicht an Uni-Kliniken....
FAZIT: Ich wrde es nur machen, wenn Medizin mein absoluter Lebenstraum wre. Ansonsten wrde ich mir einen Studiengang/Beruf suchen, der schneller abzuschlieen ist und schneller zu Gelderwerb fhrt...  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## M1911

Er kanns doch erstmal probieren, studiert 2 Semester und hrt dann eben einfach, wie so viele, wieder auf. Ist doch nur ein Platz...  :Love:

----------


## helicobacter

meine arbeitszeiten sind flexibel,
ich kann stunden frs semester in den semsterferien rausarbeiten    :Party:  

wie ich schon sagte, alles verhandlungssache!

----------


## medijan

ich glaub den threadersteller interessiert das alles nicht mehr so richtig...

naja, der benutzername lie ja auch nicht auf allzu ernsthafte ambitionen schlieen...

----------


## hennessy

gehen wir die Sache mal rein rational an:
whrend des Studiums eine Nebenbeschftigung zu unterhalten ist zwar mglich, aber recht schwer und aufreibend. Auerdem ist sptestens im PJ Schluss. 

Eine sptere Anstellung in einer Uni-Klinik wird so gut wie unmglich sein, also bleiben nur kleine Huser. Vom Verdienst her ist es auch nicht so rosig. Will heien: Das gesamte Arbeitsleben als Assi ttig sein zu mssen mit dem ganzen Stress drum rum, Dienste, evtl. Familie etc. Da gibts sicher bessere Alternativen.

Thema Niederlassung:
Mit 50+ wirds auch hier hchstwahrscheinlich in einer Sackgasse enden. Die Banken werden es sich zehnmal berlegen, bei diesen hard facts ein Darlehen zu bewilligen. Es sei denn, die Bonitt ist dermaen ausgezeichnet, dass fr die Bank so gut wie kein Risiko entsteht. Ist das der Fall? 

Was auch noch dazu kommt: Mit 68 ist die Kassenzulassung weg. Es bleiben also gerade mal etwas mehr als 10 Jahre, um die Darlehen zurckzuzahlen und einen so groen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften, dass man davon leben kann. Die Beitrge zur rzteversorgung mssen auf Maximalniveau liegen, um spter wenigstens einigermaen leben zu knnen. Will heien: Monatlich etwa 2500,- Euronen nur fr rzteversorgung. Da muss die Praxis aber brummen von frh bis spt, um diese Summen zu erwirtschaften! Eher unwahrscheinlich.

Summa summarum: Rein rational betrachtet wrde ich sagen: Finger weg  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Ex-PJ

> gehen wir die Sache mal rein rational an:
> whrend des Studiums eine Nebenbeschftigung zu unterhalten ist zwar mglich, aber recht schwer und aufreibend. Auerdem ist sptestens im PJ Schluss. 
> 
> Eine sptere Anstellung in einer Uni-Klinik wird so gut wie unmglich sein, also bleiben nur kleine Huser. Vom Verdienst her ist es auch nicht so rosig. Will heien: Das gesamte Arbeitsleben als Assi ttig sein zu mssen mit dem ganzen Stress drum rum, Dienste, evtl. Familie etc. Da gibts sicher bessere Alternativen.
> 
> Thema Niederlassung:
> Mit 50+ wirds auch hier hchstwahrscheinlich in einer Sackgasse enden. Die Banken werden es sich zehnmal berlegen, bei diesen hard facts ein Darlehen zu bewilligen. Es sei denn, die Bonitt ist dermaen ausgezeichnet, dass fr die Bank so gut wie kein Risiko entsteht. Ist das der Fall? 
> 
> Was auch noch dazu kommt: Mit 68 ist die Kassenzulassung weg. Es bleiben also gerade mal etwas mehr als 10 Jahre, um die Darlehen zurckzuzahlen und einen so groen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften, dass man davon leben kann. Die Beitrge zur rzteversorgung mssen auf Maximalniveau liegen, um spter wenigstens einigermaen leben zu knnen. Will heien: Monatlich etwa 2500,- Euronen nur fr rzteversorgung. Da muss die Praxis aber brummen von frh bis spt, um diese Summen zu erwirtschaften! Eher unwahrscheinlich.
> ...



Fast richtig, Herr Kollege. Im Moment ist zwar noch mit 68 mit der Kassenarztpraxis Schlu. Angesichts der demographischen Entwicklung und des sich anbahnenden rztemangels ist mit einem eher kurzfristigen (= in ca. 2 - 4 Jahren) Kippen der Altersgrenze oder zumindest mit einer Verlngerung bis 70 zu rechnen.

----------


## ACP

Ein groes Problem ist fr den Threadsteller aber anscheinend auch das finanzielle. Also kann er keine besonders gute Bonitt haben, wenn es jetzt auch nur mglich ist mit Bafg und Nebenjob zu studieren.

----------


## Plotin

> Summa summarum: Rein rational betrachtet wrde ich sagen: Finger weg


Sehe ich genau so.




> Angesichts der demographischen Entwicklung und des sich anbahnenden rztemangels ist mit einem eher kurzfristigen (= in ca. 2 - 4 Jahren) Kippen der Altersgrenze oder zumindest mit einer Verlngerung bis 70 zu rechnen.


Gut mglich. Es wird in Zukunft ohnehin keine staatliche Altersversorge in dem gewohnten Rahmen mehr geben knnen, also werden wir wohl alle bis 70 arbeiten mssen (bis auf ein paar Extremverdiener).




> Hallo! Ich trage mich gerade mit dem Gedanken, ein Medizinstudium zu beginnen, obwohl ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon 45 Jahre sein wrde.


Viele hier raten dir ab, ich wrde ebenfalls abraten. Aus zwei Grnden: Wegen der wirtschaftlichen Aspekte und wegen potenzieller Probleme in der sozialen Eingliederung whrend des Studiums. Stell dir das mal nicht so einfach vor. Diejenigen, die dir hier Tips und Ermutigungen geben, wissen hufig nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, was es bedeutet, als Mittvierziger unter 19 jhrigen Erstsemestern zu sitzen.

----------


## M. Cremaster

> Viele hier raten dir ab, ich wrde ebenfalls abraten. Aus zwei Grnden: Wegen der wirtschaftlichen Aspekte und wegen potenzieller Probleme in der sozialen Eingliederung whrend des Studiums.


Je lter du bist, wenn du noch ein med. Studium anfngst, umso strker muss deine berzeugung diesen Beruf ausben zu wollen sein. Den Eindruck konnte ich beim Threadersteller nicht gewinnen. "Weniger Altersdiskriminierung als in andern Berufen" ist kein ausreichendes Argument.

----------


## Plotin

Das sehe ich hnlich wie du, Mister Hodenheber.

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## alley_cat75

@benutzname: entgegen anderer hier geuerter Meinungen denke ich, dass jeder tun und lassen kann, solange es anderen nicht schadet. Und Medizin zu studieren, schadet niemanden und Studienplatzklau ist das auch nicht. Immerhin schreitet dieses Land weiterhin frhlich gen rztemangel... und wie hier schon richtig geschrieben wurde, htten sich einige Leute einfach mehr Mhe beim Abi geben sollen.  Dann wrden sie sich nicht einbilden, andere klauen ihren Studienplatz.  :bhh: 
hnliche threads gab es in der Vergangenheit schon viele und ich schreibe immer wieder gern ber zwei Bekannte an dieser Stelle. (1) 30 Jahre, Film studiert und dann Medizin - mit Erfolg und jetzt glcklich im Job. Das er zehn Jahre lter ist als seine AssiKollegen brachte bisher nur Vorteile. (2) *50* Jahre,  promovierte Philosophin, die es nach 20 Jahren Kindererziehung und Haushalt nochmal wissen wollte. Sie hat mit besten Noten in der Regelstudienzeit studiert und arbeitet heute als rztin in der Geriatrie und ist sehr glcklich. Einen Facharzt strebt sie nicht an, wozu auch? In der Klinik geht es immer auch ohne. In der Niederlassung brigens auch, wenn man sich anstellen lsst.
Die Diskussion, dass "Alte" nach dem Studium nur noch wenige Jahre zu arbeiten haben, finde ich absurd. Im Leben gibt es keine Garantie. Jemand mit 25 lsst sich vielleicht morgen von einem Bus anfahren und hat nicht mal ein Jahr als Arzt gearbeitet.   :Nixweiss: 

Was das Finanzielle betrifft, so beziehen viele Studis kein Bafg und mssen nebenbei jobben. Ich musste das z. B. tun und habe berlebt, trotz full time Studium und 20-30 h Arbeit/Woche. Und mal ehrlich, die Kassierin im Supermarkt hat Netto/Monat garantiert nicht einen Cent mehr, als ich damals im Studium mit meinem Nebenjob. Eine Frage der Prioritt, ob man wieder ein neues Auto braucht, den neuen Fernseher + Urlaub auf Bali oder ob man sich stattdessen beruflich neu orientiert.   :Meine Meinung:  

In diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung Deiner Trume.

----------


## ACP

Und ich fr meinen Teil finde es mies, dass hier viele der Meinung sind wer keinen Platz bekommen hat htte sich mehr anstrengen sollen. Ich hab mich angestrengt und ich hab trotzdem keinen Platz bekommen!!!!

----------


## alley_cat75

Scheinbar hast Du Dich nicht genug angestrengt.   :Meine Meinung:  Es ist doch schon bezeichnend, dass ausschlielich Wartesemestler gegen ltere Studienanfnger motzen. Allen anderen ist das nmlich egal. Genauso wie ich als guter Medizinabsolvent Sorge habe, jemand anderes (Polen, Russen) knnte mir meinen Job streitig machen.

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Und wenn sich alle Studienplatzbewerber extrem anstrengen und sehr gute Noten hinlegen bleiben auch einige auf der Strecke. Es kommt halt immer auf den Standpunkt an. Volkswirtschaftlich gesehen ist es unbestreitbar nachteilig, wenn oldies den jungen Huepfern die Plaetze "wegnehmen", moralisch betrachtet ist es vollkommen legitim. Kommt halt immer drauf an, welchen Mastab man ansetzt. De facto kommen derzeit hinterher weniger raus als notwendig und es sieht, Schweinezyklus hin oder her mittelfristig nicht danach aus, dass sich das wieder ins Gegenteil umschlaegt. Von daher koennte man durchaus mal wieder den Staat in die Mangel nehmen und mehr Studienplaetze fordern, dann waeren naemlich beide Seiten (jung und alt) gluecklich.

Ad topic: Sicher schwierige Entscheidung. Da kein Facharzt notwendig, gehen sich 10 Berufsjahre als Assi zwar aus, finanziell lohnenswert wirds aber sicher nimmer. Was mein persoenlich groesstes Problem waere: Die fehlenden Rentenjahre. Da du aller Voraussicht nach noch in den Genuss einer staatlichen Altersversorgung kommst wird sich das Studium defintiv negativ auf die Altersbezuege auswirken. Your choice.

----------


## Kevin the Cannibal

> De facto kommen derzeit hinterher weniger raus als notwendig und es sieht, Schweinezyklus hin oder her mittelfristig nicht danach aus, dass sich das wieder ins Gegenteil umschlaegt. Von daher koennte man durchaus mal wieder den Staat in die Mangel nehmen und mehr Studienplaetze fordern, dann waeren naemlich beide Seiten (jung und alt) gluecklich.


Sehe ich nicht so. Meiner Einschtzung nach werden wir hierzulande in sptestens 5 Jahren zuviele rzte haben. Nach den jngsten Weichenstellungen des Gesetzgebers (im Bereich der gesetzlichen KV wurden der Leistungskatalog und die Vergtung fr rztliche Leistungen nocheinmal empfindlich zusammengestrichen) werden wir in den kommenden Jahren den Niedergang der freien Facharztpraxen erleben. Auch wenn viele ihren Ruhestand antreten und in Konkurs gegangene Kollegen in MVZs oder Kliniken unterkommen, bleiben unterm Strich rzte brig, fr die es keine Arbeit mehr gibt. Die Studenten- und Absolventenzahlen steigen derzeit ebenfalls eher an als dass es weniger wrden. Laut Aussage eines Universittsprofessors stehen wir hier sogar am Beginn einer neuen Welle.

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Nur durch den Verlust der Facharztpraxen wird sich imho kein Aerzteueberschuss in Deutschland einstellen, das ist quantitativ eine zu geringe Zahl und kann keinesfalls die beneotigten Allgemeinmediziner, geschweige denn Nachwuchskraefte ausgleichen. Studienanfaengerzahlen bleiben im uebrigen seit Jahren in etwa gleich, wenn man WS 06/07 mit dem aktuellen 07/08 vergleicht sinds sogar mehr als 100 Plaetze weniger. Die Absolventenzahlen sind auch eher auf dem gleichen Level, auch hier eher der gegenteilige Effekt, da die Zahl der Abwanderer ins Ausland respektive Medizin-ferne Bereiche zunimmt.

----------


## hennessy

> ......Die Diskussion, dass "Alte" nach dem Studium nur noch wenige Jahre zu arbeiten haben, finde ich absurd. Im Leben gibt es keine Garantie. Jemand mit 25 lsst sich vielleicht morgen von einem Bus anfahren und hat nicht mal ein Jahr als Arzt gearbeitet.


Na ja, dem kann ich mich jetzt nicht so ganz anschlieen. Wollen wir doch mal beim Wahrscheinlichen bleiben: Wenn was vor unserer Tr galoppiert, ist es wahrscheinlich kein Zebra, sondern ein Pferd. 
Damit will ich sagen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, als ber 50-jhriger Studienabgnger weniger Berufsjahre zu verbringen deutlich hher liegt als die Wahrscheinlichkeit, als 25-Jhriger vom Bus angefahren zu werden und deswegen nicht rztlich ttig werden zu knnen.

Mit der Jobberei ist das auch so ne Sache. Wem wrdest Du eher einen Job anbieten? Einem 25-jhrigen oder einem 45-jhrigen Studenten? 
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## hennessy

> Fast richtig, Herr Kollege. Im Moment ist zwar noch mit 68 mit der Kassenarztpraxis Schlu. Angesichts der demographischen Entwicklung und des sich anbahnenden rztemangels ist mit einem eher kurzfristigen (= in ca. 2 - 4 Jahren) Kippen der Altersgrenze oder zumindest mit einer Verlngerung bis 70 zu rechnen.


Fr die Bezge der Altersversorgung drfte es relativ wenig von Belang sein, ob man 12 oder 14 Jahre im Beruf gestanden hat. Dann bekommt man eben anstatt 800,- Euro ganze 850,- Euro Rente. Beides ist zum Leben zu wenig und zum Sterben zu viel. Ich habe die Betrge jetzt brigens nicht ausgerechnet, sondern rein fiktiv angesetzt.
Ob die Altersgrenze von 68 fallen wird, wrde ich in den nchsten Jahren eher bezweifeln.

----------


## Plotin

Summa summarum knnen wir also schlussfolgern, dass dem OP von einem Studium eher abzuraten ist.

Aber unabhngig von dem, was wir ihm nun empfohlen haben, muss ich doch, was mich selbst betrifft, konstatieren, dass ich mich darber freue, nun endlich in diesem Jahr nach 10 Fachsemestern als Mittvierziger mein Zahnmedizinstudium erfolgreich abschlieen zu knnen. Und weil ich ein krasser, rcksichtsloser Egoist bin und ich keine Probleme darin gesehen habe, einem Jngeren den Studienplatz wegzuschnappen (und weil niemand dafr sorgen konnte, dass ich exmatrikuliert werde), habe ich mir natrlich den Neid und die Missgunst vieler Zeitgenossen zugezogen. Das freut mich! Ganz ehrlich!

Die Diskussion in diesem Thread ist ziemlich abstrakt verlaufen. Offen gesagt, htte ich mich an Stelle des OPs nicht von ihr beeindrucken lassen und mein Vorhaben trotzdem durchgezogen. Ich halte es mit Luther (wenn es es denn wirklich je gesagt hat): "Und wenn morgen die Welt unterginge, so pflanzte ich heute noch ein Apfelbumchen."

Krass, nicht wahr?

----------


## primus

> Aber unabhngig von dem, was wir ihm nun empfohlen haben, muss ich doch, was mich selbst betrifft, konstatieren, dass ich mich darber freue, nun endlich in diesem Jahr nach 10 Fachsemestern als Mittvierziger mein Zahnmedizinstudium erfolgreich abschlieen zu knnen.


den abschluss betreffend - chapeau !
was deine zuknftige ttigkeit anbelangt - ich hoffe, du findest vor, was du erwartest...

----------


## funny

> Summa summarum knnen wir also schlussfolgern, dass dem OP von einem Studium eher abzuraten ist.
> 
> Aber unabhngig von dem, was wir ihm nun empfohlen haben, muss ich doch, was mich selbst betrifft, konstatieren, dass ich mich darber freue, nun endlich in diesem Jahr nach 10 Fachsemestern als Mittvierziger mein Zahnmedizinstudium erfolgreich abschlieen zu knnen. Und weil ich ein krasser, rcksichtsloser Egoist bin und ich keine Probleme darin gesehen habe, einem Jngeren den Studienplatz wegzuschnappen (und weil niemand dafr sorgen konnte, dass ich exmatrikuliert werde), habe ich mir natrlich den Neid und die Missgunst vieler Zeitgenossen zugezogen. Das freut mich! Ganz ehrlich!
> 
> Die Diskussion in diesem Thread ist ziemlich abstrakt verlaufen. Offen gesagt, htte ich mich an Stelle des OPs nicht von ihr beeindrucken lassen und mein Vorhaben trotzdem durchgezogen. Ich halte es mit Luther (wenn es es denn wirklich je gesagt hat): "Und wenn morgen die Welt unterginge, so pflanzte ich heute noch ein Apfelbumchen."
> 
> Krass, nicht wahr?


Herzlichen Glckwunsch erstmal an dieser Stelle fr diese Leistung   :Party:  
In einem vorhergehenden Beitrag zu diesem thread erwhntest du aber, dass du es nicht nochmal machen wrdest, weil die "Ausgrenzung" oder Integration in die jngere Studentenschaft schwierig ist. Wrdest du es aus diesem einen sozialen Grund tatschlich nicht nochmal machen? Wenn doch alle anderen Motivationen/Ziele/Beweggrnde sich fr dich mit diesem Zweitstudium erfllt haben ?

----------


## ACP

@Plotin:
Hier stellt sich ja auch die Frage mit welcher Motivation man sein Studium angeht. Denn wenn man sich auf Grund persnlicher Erfllung etc. dazu entschliet hat ja auch niemand was dagegen. Bei dem Threadsteller aber ging es ja nicht darum.

----------


## alley_cat75

> Wem wrdest Du eher einen Job anbieten? Einem 25-jhrigen oder einem 45-jhrigen Studenten?


Mein eigener Chef stellt vorzugsweise ltere Absolventen ein, da die nachweislich (entsprechend seinen Erfahrungen) weniger oft krank machen, belastbarer sind und zumindestens die Frauen ihre Familienplanung abgeschlossen haben. Meine Kollegen haben durchweg ihr Studium alle erst mit 30+ beendet bzw. knnen eine Ausbildung oder Vor-Studium nachweisen. Gerade kleineren Husern ist sehr an einer geringen Mitarbeiterfluktuation gelegen; um diese zu erreichen, stellen viele besagte ltere Kollegen ein.

----------


## test

> Mein eigener Chef stellt vorzugsweise ltere Absolventen ein, da die nachweislich (entsprechend seinen Erfahrungen) weniger oft krank machen, belastbarer sind und zumindestens die Frauen ihre Familienplanung abgeschlossen haben. Meine Kollegen haben durchweg ihr Studium alle erst mit 30+ beendet bzw. knnen eine Ausbildung oder Vor-Studium nachweisen. Gerade kleineren Husern ist sehr an einer geringen Mitarbeiterfluktuation gelegen; um diese zu erreichen, stellen viele besagte ltere Kollegen ein.


So unterscheiden sich die Chefs, mir hat einer im Vorstellungsgesprch gesagt, dass ihm das Alter sehr wichtig wre und Leute, die 28 oder lter als Anfnger seien, wrde er nicht einstellen, je jnger desto besser.  :Nixweiss: 
Kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen aber die Meinung scheint es auch zu geben.

----------


## benutzername

Ad topic: Sicher schwierige Entscheidung. Da kein Facharzt notwendig, gehen sich 10 Berufsjahre als Assi zwar aus, finanziell lohnenswert wirds aber sicher nimmer. Was mein persoenlich groesstes Problem waere: Die fehlenden Rentenjahre. Da du aller Voraussicht nach noch in den Genuss einer staatlichen Altersversorgung kommst wird sich das Studium defintiv negativ auf die Altersbezuege auswirken. Your choice.[/QUOTE]

----------


## benutzername

Ad topic: Sicher schwierige Entscheidung. Da kein Facharzt notwendig, gehen sich 10 Berufsjahre als Assi zwar aus, finanziell lohnenswert wirds aber sicher nimmer. Was mein persoenlich groesstes Problem waere: Die fehlenden Rentenjahre. Da du aller Voraussicht nach noch in den Genuss einer staatlichen Altersversorgung kommst wird sich das Studium defintiv negativ auf die Altersbezuege auswirken. Your choice.[/QUOTE]

Ich dachte, dass man, um eine Kassenzulassung zu bekommen, einen Facharzt braucht. Stimmt das nicht, oder gehst Du davon aus, dass ich in meinem Fall nur als Arzt im Krankenhaus arbeiten wrde. Und: was meinst Du mit 10 Jahre Assistenzarzt?

----------


## M. Cremaster

> die 28 oder lter als Anfnger seien, wrde er nicht einstellen, je jnger desto besser.


Ob Industrie oder KH die Beweggrnde dafr sind immer die gleichen ... Mit zunehmendem Alter nimmt die "Verformbarkeit" ab ... wie bei den Erys auch z.B.

Wenn er die Grenze bei 30+ ziehen wrde, knnte ich das, selber 30, absolut verstehen. Die Grenze 28 J. verstehe ich nicht ganz, wenn ich im Semester so rumschaue sind das -aufs Alter hochgerechnet selbstv.- oft die besten Leute, ist jetzt natrlich mein subjektiver Eindruck der auf Eindrcken v.a im Chemiepraktikum was den "Checkerfaktor" angeht, beruht. 

Solche Leute haben oft die Schulzeit genutzt um mal ein Jahr ber den Tellerrand zu schauen, + Zivi , der eine oder andere hat erstmal ein Jahr was anderes studiert Physik, Biotech. beispielsweise. die haben dann mit 22/23 rum Med. angefangen und wren am Schluss 28. Haben aber viel mehr Biss als die Wartezeitler, und ihre Interessen schneller rausgearbeitet als wir Zweitstudiumbewerber 
 :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Kevin the Cannibal

> Ich dachte, dass man, um eine Kassenzulassung zu bekommen, einen Facharzt braucht. Stimmt das nicht, oder gehst Du davon aus, dass ich in meinem Fall nur als Arzt im Krankenhaus arbeiten wrde. Und: was meinst Du mit 10 Jahre Assistenzarzt?


Fr die Kassenzulassung ist eine abgeschlossene Weiterbildung zum FA notwendig. Frher (wenn ich mich recht entsinne bis 2003 oder 2004) war das nicht der Fall, da konnte man sich als sog. "praktischer Arzt" ohne FA niederlassen. Die Alternativen, welche Dir nach dem Medizinstudium bleiben, wenn Du keinen FA dranhngen kannst / willst:
1) Anstellung als Assi in einem KH
2) Anstellung in einer FA-Praxis oder einem MVZ
3) Niederlassung als freiberuflich ttiger Arzt (dann aber nur Privatabrechnung)
4) Ttigkeit in nicht-kurativen Bereichen, bspw. Industrie, Verlage, Bildungstrger, etc. Ich wei nicht genau, worin Deine Ttigkeit als "Knstler" besteht, doch evtl. knntest Du dann das eine mit dem anderen verbinden?

----------


## benutzername

> Fr die Kassenzulassung ist eine abgeschlossene Weiterbildung zum FA notwendig. Frher (wenn ich mich recht entsinne bis 2003 oder 2004) war das nicht der Fall, da konnte man sich als sog. "praktischer Arzt" ohne FA niederlassen. Die Alternativen, welche Dir nach dem Medizinstudium bleiben, wenn Du keinen FA dranhngen kannst / willst:
> 1) Anstellung als Assi in einem KH
> 2) Anstellung in einer FA-Praxis oder einem MVZ
> 3) Niederlassung als freiberuflich ttiger Arzt (dann aber nur Privatabrechnung)
> 4) Ttigkeit in nicht-kurativen Bereichen, bspw. Industrie, Verlage, Bildungstrger, etc. Ich wei nicht genau, worin Deine Ttigkeit als "Knstler" besteht, doch evtl. knntest Du dann das eine mit dem anderen verbinden?


Danke fr die Information! Weisst Du oder jemand, ob die Chancen, nur mit diesem Studium im Ausland zu arbeiten, hnlich wir hier sind, oder etwas besser (Praxis erffnen mglich? z.B.)? 
- Kommt es hufig vor, dass rzte ohne Facharztausbildung in FA Praxen eingestellt werden? Wie sind da die Chancen, etwas zu finden? 
Ja, ich habe auch schon berlegt, ob man so etwas eventuell verbinden knnte. Ich bin Musiker und es gibt auf jeden Fall Praxen fr Musikermedizin z.B. .

----------


## benutzername

> Fr die Kassenzulassung ist eine abgeschlossene Weiterbildung zum FA notwendig. Frher (wenn ich mich recht entsinne bis 2003 oder 2004) war das nicht der Fall, da konnte man sich als sog. "praktischer Arzt" ohne FA niederlassen. Die Alternativen, welche Dir nach dem Medizinstudium bleiben, wenn Du keinen FA dranhngen kannst / willst:
> 1) Anstellung als Assi in einem KH
> 2) Anstellung in einer FA-Praxis oder einem MVZ
> 3) Niederlassung als freiberuflich ttiger Arzt (dann aber nur Privatabrechnung)
> 4) Ttigkeit in nicht-kurativen Bereichen, bspw. Industrie, Verlage, Bildungstrger, etc. Ich wei nicht genau, worin Deine Ttigkeit als "Knstler" besteht, doch evtl. knntest Du dann das eine mit dem anderen verbinden?


Noch eine Frage: Knnte man eine FA Ausbildung auch in einer FA-Praxis machen oder muss man dafr in ein Krankenhaus gehen?

----------


## Feuerblick

Gegenfrage: Warum willst du keine Facharztausbildung machen? Letztlich ist es nichts anderes als die Arbeit als Assistenzarzt... nur dass nach 5 Jahren eine Prfung kommt und du dich danach Facharzt fr XXX nennen kannst. Die Bewerbung um eine Stelle nach dem Studium unterscheidet sich absolut nicht. Assistenzarzt ist Assistenzarzt. Und ehrlich gesagt: Wenn ein Bewerber, der 50 Jahre alt ist, vor mir sitzen wrde und sagen wrde "Ich suche einfach nur eine Stelle, mchte aber gar nicht Facharzt werden", dann wrde ich den wieder nach Hause schicken, weil ich diese Stelle doch lieber jemandem geben wrde, der letztlich auch die Facharztprfung anstrebt.
Auerdem drfte eine abgeschlossene Facharztausbildung die an sich SEHR schlechten Bewerbungschancen in diesem Alter zumindest marginal verbessern.
Im Ausland drfte das nun auch nicht besser aussehen. Auch hier wird man eher Assistenten suchen, die jnger sind und die eine Facharztausbildung machen wollen.
Fazit: Ich halte es fr eine Schnapsidee, mit 45 Jahren noch das Studium zu beginnen. Einzige Ausnahme wre der seit Ewigkeiten bestehende Wunsch, Arzt zu sein. Und selbst dann wre es aufgrund der langen Studienzeit und der Tatsache, dass man mit 50+ nicht gerade der Traum aller Chefs ist noch eine Schnapsidee.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## helicobacter

dann frage ich mich wo man die grenze ziehen sollte?! 
da fllt mir ein alter thread ein   :hmmm...:  
http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=39271 

ich finds ok, wenn er sichs leisten kann & spass daran hat! man lebt nur einmal 
und ne karriere im med. bereich hat er sich sicher schon abgeschminkt   :hmmm...: 

also, hau rinn alter   ::-winky:

----------


## Plotin

> Ich halte es fr eine Schnapsidee, mit 45 Jahren noch das Studium zu beginnen. Einzige Ausnahme wre der seit Ewigkeiten bestehende Wunsch, Arzt zu sein. Und selbst dann wre es aufgrund der langen Studienzeit und der Tatsache, dass man mit 50+ nicht gerade der Traum aller Chefs ist noch eine Schnapsidee.


Es ist nicht nur eine Schnapsidee, sondern auch geradezu lcherlich! Allein schon wie das aussieht, wenn da Leute ber Mitte dreiig im Hrsaal zwischen Zwanzigjhrigen sitzen! In unseren Hrslen gabs frher hufiger Gelchter von den jngeren Komillitonen, wenn die Rentnergang (drei oder vier ltere Studierende) den Saal betrat und Platz nahm.

Dennoch: Wer sich einen Traum erfllen will, soll sich nicht abhalten lassen. Auch wenn es hinterher keinen Job mehr gibt mit ber 40. Das Recht auf Selbstverwirklichung eines jeden Menschen wiegt vielleicht hher als die Tatsache, dass der Steuerzahler solche volkswirtschaftlich nicht zu vertretende Langzeit- bzw. Rentnerstudenten bezahlt.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber was wre du wartest noch 5 jahre , gehst in frhrente, und studierst dann interessehalber medizin.


und dann erzhlst du allen, dass du schon 7 abgeschlossene studiengnge hast und jetzt halt medizin die logischte konsequenz war.   :Grinnnss!:  


muss jedesmal der thread mit der alten 94jhrigen omi kommen.

dann kann ich auch den thread rausholen, wo ne 21jhrige schon assistenzrztin ist und dann behaupten, man ist mit 25 schon zu alt. 


wie das aussieht, wenn man mit 45 in den hrsaal geht, darber wrde ich mir keine gedanken machen, wissen und dessen erwerb ist universell, weder lcherlich noch absurd.

aber 45 ist schon ganz schn alt. diesen "gutmensch-persilschein", den hier 
relativ viele geben a la "mach doch", "alles supi, leg los" , egal wie alt der ersteller des threads ist, kann ich dir aber nicht ausstellen. und meistens topt das noch jemand der 6 jahre lter als der threadersteller ist und erzhlt dann wie "toll und easy" alles war, "null probleme", "nie bedenken", "alles schick".
das ist dann immer die krnung eines oldie-anfrage-threads.

bald kommt echt mal nen 70 jhriger und fragt an, ob er noch medizin studieren soll, weil. wahrscheinlich kommen dann wieder die medilearner aus ihren lchern: "mach doch", "alles easy", "ich habs nie bereut"  :was ist das...?:  

gab es berhaupt schon mal nen oldie, der es dann NICHT gemacht hat? 
hab keinen in den jahren mitbekommen. Keiner der mal gesagt hat, dann lieber doch nicht.

in hannover wirst du nicht ausgelacht, wir sind ja schlielich nicht mehr in der 7 klasse, gesamtschule. 

vll. ist man da an orten an denen es stndig regnet oder bimmelt zarter besaitet.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## starbase135

> Sehe ich nicht so. Meiner Einschtzung nach werden wir hierzulande in sptestens 5 Jahren zuviele rzte haben. Nach den jngsten Weichenstellungen des Gesetzgebers (im Bereich der gesetzlichen KV wurden der Leistungskatalog und die Vergtung fr rztliche Leistungen nocheinmal empfindlich zusammengestrichen) werden wir in den kommenden Jahren den Niedergang der freien Facharztpraxen erleben. Auch wenn viele ihren Ruhestand antreten und in Konkurs gegangene Kollegen in MVZs oder Kliniken unterkommen, bleiben unterm Strich rzte brig, fr die es keine Arbeit mehr gibt. Die Studenten- und Absolventenzahlen steigen derzeit ebenfalls eher an als dass es weniger wrden. Laut Aussage eines Universittsprofessors stehen wir hier sogar am Beginn einer neuen Welle.


Das ist der grte Nonsense, den ich in langer Zeit gehrt habe. Vllig korrekt ist, dass wir in den nchsten Jahren den Niedergang der freien Arztpraxen sehen werden. Aber nicht nur, weil die Bedingen so schlecht sind (denn man kann als niedergelassener Facharzt noch immer relativ gut verdienen), sondern weil fast dir Hlfte der niedergelassenen Fachrzte ber 50 ist und der Ruhestand folglich schon vor der Tr steht.

Dann gibt es blo keinen, der die Praxis bernehmen knnte, da zum einen weniger rzte zum Nachrcken bereit stehen als Praxen frei werden und natrlich dann doch der Kostenfaktor eine Rolle spielt. Schlielich ist der Aufbau bzw. die bernahme einer Praxis (was oft ja auch mit Kosten fr neue Gerte, etc. verbunden ist) immer noch kostspielig und wird mit geringeren Kassenleistungen auch nicht attraktiver.

Aber das ist nur ein kleines Problem. Hier wird von steigender Absolventenzahl gesprochen. Der derzeit herrschende Medizin-Hype und steigende NC-Werte mgen vielleicht bei vielen den Eindruck erwecken, dass immer mehr Abiturienten Medizin studieren - aber leider ist dem ja nicht so.

In den letzten paar Jahren ist die Gesamtzahl der Medizinstudenten um ber 10% gesunken. Die Zahl der Absolventen sogar um mehr als 20%. Zwar war die Zahl der Erstsemester in den letzten Jahren stabil, jedoch sank sie ja dank reduzierter Studienpltze bei Einfhrung der neuen AO ebenfalls. Und auch dieses WS war die Zahl der Pltze wieder mal geringer als im WS zuvor.

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass immer mehr junge rzte ins Ausland bzw. nicht in die Krankenversorgung gehen, haben wir in 10 - 15 Jahren bereits einen rztemangel, wie er im Buche steht. Naja, und dann mssen nur noch die Baby-Boomer ins geriatriereife Alter kommen...Viel Spa!  :Keks:  

Und da komme hier noch einer mit dem Satz: Sehe ich nicht so.  :Wand: 

Daher meine persnliche Forderung: Anhebung der Studienpltze in der Humanmedizin von 10.000 auf 15.000 jhrlich.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## test

Selten so einen kse gelesen wie im Beitrag vorher. Die Arztdichte in Deutschland ist immer noch viel zu hoch und die Zahlen steigen ja weiter derzeit. Auch im ambulanten Niedergelassenen Bereich. Hab gerade erst ne Statistik dazu gelesen, die letzten 15 Jahren ist die Zahl der Niedergelassenen konstant und stetig gestiegen.
So lange die Dichte so hoch ist bleibt es dabei, dass rzte Arbeiten machen, die auch andere weniger qualifizierte Fachkrfte machen knnten, und das Gehalt der rzte ein niedriger Einheitsbrei ist. Ich bin froh darber, dass die Studierendenzahlen rcklufig sind. Nur eine deutliche Reduktion der Arztzahlen kann meiner Meinung nach zu einer sinnvolleren Arbeit, auf das medizinische konzentriert, und zu besseren Gehltern fr alle (dann eben weniger in der Gesamtzahl) rzte fhren.
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

woher die rzte nehmen und nicht stehlen? schtze mal, dass es auch zur erhhung der patientendichte/pro arzt kommt, so wie in england. so kann man mngel auch ausgleichen. wir haben doch eine sehr hohe rztedichte
(sogar die hchste europas, wenn ich nicht irre?) und diese hohe rztedichte
(auf dem papier!) wird man in ein paar jahren ins felde fhren, um den rztemangel zu relativieren. und schon hat man wieder keinen mangel. 

praxen werden geschlossen, medizin verlagert sich immer mehr in richtung ambulanz des krankenhauses. da kann ulla ja auch viel besser walten und schalten mit den rzten. 

auf dem papier besteht ganz klar ein einsparpotential, andere lnder schaffen das gleiche mit weniger rzten. nur das dumme ist, ich sehe keinen arzt,
der nach 4 stunden frei hat, was er bei (angenommen) doppelter arztdichte anderer lnder ja haben msste. 


die frage ist dann nur, wer die "Niederqualifizierten" arbeiten anstelle der rzte erledigt. feiwillig wird sich da kein  anderer drum reien, noch werden anstalten gemacht werden, solche leute einzustellen, um diese arbeiten zu verrichten. und vielmehr kann der arbeitsdruck so nicht mehr erhht werden, dass noch mehr patienten auf einen arzt kommen, ebenso bei den schwestern. die meisten in der klinik waren froh, wenn sie ihr pensum von 8 stunden in 10 schafften, weil noch so viel anderer patientenferner mll erledigt werden musste. 

manche gehen mittags nicht mal mehr in die kantine, einfach weil keine zeit da war, fand ich schon erschreckend. 

vom gefhl her wird das mit den rzten/gesundheitswesen/brokratie glaube ich kein gutes ende nehmen in dtl.

----------


## Kevin the Cannibal

> Dennoch: Wer sich einen Traum erfllen will, soll sich nicht abhalten lassen. Auch wenn es hinterher keinen Job mehr gibt mit ber 40. Das Recht auf Selbstverwirklichung eines jeden Menschen wiegt vielleicht hher als die Tatsache, dass der Steuerzahler solche volkswirtschaftlich nicht zu vertretende Langzeit- bzw. Rentnerstudenten bezahlt.


Auch wenn dieser Kommentar an Zynismus kaum zu berbieten ist, enthlt er doch ein Krnchen Wahrheit. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was so ein Medizin-Studienplatz den Steuerzahler tatschlich kostet. Ich habe da mal irgendwas von 100.000 Euro gelesen. Vielleicht sollte man eine Altersgrenze einfhren, ab der jeder den Studienplatz bekommt, den er mchte. Nur die Kosten muss er dann selber tragen.

----------


## Cassy

> Auch wenn dieser Kommentar an Zynismus kaum zu berbieten ist, enthlt er doch ein Krnchen Wahrheit. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was so ein Medizin-Studienplatz den Steuerzahler tatschlich kostet. Ich habe da mal irgendwas von 100.000 Euro gelesen. Vielleicht sollte man eine Altersgrenze einfhren, ab der jeder den Studienplatz bekommt, den er mchte. Nur die Kosten muss er dann selber tragen.



Naja, fair wr das aber auch nicht wenn jeder die selben Chancen haben soll.  :Nixweiss:  Je nach dem welchen Job man davor gemacht hat kann man sich das nicht leisten, selbst wenn das ein Lebenstraum sein sollte. 
Und vor allem, wo die Altersgrenze ziehen?

----------


## Kevin the Cannibal

Zum Thema rztemangel:
Auch wenn viele geneigt sind einen solchen frmlich zu beschreien, kommt niemand an der Tatsache vorbei, dass wir in Germany eine Fnf-Sterne-Deluxe-Versorgung haben. Das erkennt man schon alleine daran, dass man z.B. aufgrund einer harmlosen Erkltung immer noch einen Arzt konsultieren kann/darf, und zwar auf Kosten aller Versicherten.

Die freien FA-Praxen werden verschwinden, weil demnchst viele rzte aus Altersgrnden ausscheiden UND weil sich niemand mehr findet, der diese Vakanzen bernehmen mchte. Nicht dass es uns an Nachwuchs mangelte, nein schlicht und einfach weil sich eine Niederlassung finanziell kaum mehr rechnet, und das trotz 60-80-Stunden-Wochen als Freiberufler. Viele im KH beschftigte rzte wrden lieber heute als morgen ihrem "Sklavendasein" entkommen, doch wer begibt sich schon gerne "vom Regen in die Traufe"?

Ich bleibe dabei: der Geldhahn wurde zugedreht und in fnf Jahren werden viele von uns auf der Strae stehen (und die Patienten im Regen).

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Auch wenn dieser Kommentar an Zynismus kaum zu berbieten ist, enthlt er doch ein Krnchen Wahrheit. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was so ein Medizin-Studienplatz den Steuerzahler tatschlich kostet. Ich habe da mal irgendwas von 100.000 Euro gelesen. Vielleicht sollte man eine Altersgrenze einfhren, ab der jeder den Studienplatz bekommt, den er mchte. Nur die Kosten muss er dann selber tragen.


Dann muss man aber auch das Abwandern ins Ausland oder in die Wirtschaft verbieten. Ich denke, das ist keine Lsung.

----------


## Plotin

> Auch wenn dieser Kommentar an Zynismus kaum zu berbieten ist, enthlt er doch ein Krnchen Wahrheit.


Mein Kommentar zur Selbstverwirklichung enthlt nicht die Spur von Zynismus. Ich habe ihn so gemeint, wie er dort geschrieben steht: Das Recht auf die freie Wahl des Berufes ist in unserem GG Art. 12 garantiert. Das bedeutet, dass volkswirtschaftliche Kostennutzenrechnungen nicht zu einer Beeintrchtigung bei der Studienfachwahl fhren drfen.

Ob sich ein Studium rechnet, ist also weniger entscheidend als die Frage, ob es dem Bewerber in seiner Selbstverwirklichung hilft, und bestnde diese auch nur in reinem Interesse am Fach an sich. Das Studium ist auch dann zu ermglichen, wenn es der Allgemeinheit ausschlielich Kosten auferlegt. Ein Studienabschluss verpflichtet auch niemanden, seinen Beruf im Anschluss in dem Land auszuben, welches ihm das Studium ermglicht hat.

----------


## alley_cat75

> Es ist nicht nur eine Schnapsidee, sondern auch geradezu lcherlich! Allein schon wie das aussieht, wenn da Leute ber Mitte dreiig im Hrsaal zwischen Zwanzigjhrigen sitzen!


Irgendwie scheinst Du aber nicht ganz gesund zu sein.   :grrrr....:  Keine anderen Probleme, als Mitstudenten im Hrsaal zu begutachten und sich ber sie zu belustigen? Schaust Du auch Rollstuhlfahrern und Blinden auf der Strae hinterher, weil sie nicht in Deine tadellose Erlebniswelt passen? Also echt... Dass Du derart plumpe Argumente hier auffhrst, Plotin, enttuscht mich sehr.   :dagegen:  


_Thema Verschwendung von Steuergeldern:_ wer erst mit 40+ mit dem Studium anfngt, hat bereits einige Jahre in den Topf eingezahlt und damit *EUCH* das Studium finanziert. Im brigen liebe ich Leute, die bisher noch nicht einen einzigen Cent Steuern bezahlt haben und sich darber erregen, was der deutsche Staat alles finanziert. Ihr kleinen Schmarotzer.   :Wand:

----------


## Inelein

Ich dachte Plotin meinte das ironisch? Er hat doch selber erst so spt mit dem Studium angefangen?

----------


## derAnda

> Ich dachte Plotin meinte das ironisch? Er hat doch selber erst so spt mit dem Studium angefangen?


Ja, Ally hat da ein bisschen zu schnell geschossen. Wer Plotin's Posts kennt wei, dass die gerne mal recht derb sind. Ironie wird da nie mit nem Smilie gekennzeichnet. Das kann man dann beim schnellen berfliegen schon mal in den falschen Hals kriegen.

----------


## M. Cremaster

> Ich bleibe dabei: der Geldhahn wurde zugedreht und in fnf Jahren werden viele von uns auf der Strae stehen (und die Patienten im Regen).


Oh Gott ich seh mich gerade auf Seite 1 der bld -zeitung - Schlagzeile :

"Dr. med. Dipl-Ing. M. Cremaster (35) - er hat jahrelang studiert, jetzt arbeitet er fr 487,40 Ch$/h auf einem Gurkenflieger im Spreewald"

----------


## Plotin

Oh Gott! Wir werden alle sterben!

----------


## M. Cremaster

Zwangslufig. Passen beide Titel auf den Grabstein?!?

----------


## Plotin

Was sind heute schon zwei Doktortitel? Ein dritter muss es noch sein, das habe ich mir vorgenommen. Erst mit dem Tripel-Doktor hebt man sich vom Fuvolk ab.

----------


## Sebastian1

Kommt bitte zum Thema zurck oder geht in den Offtopicbereich. Hier passt das nicht mehr wirklich rein.

----------


## Maracuja

Es scheint wirklich viele zu geben die erst spter wissen, wohin sie wirklich wollen. Das ist oft fatal.
Ich - fr meinen Teil - bereue viel Zeit (man knnte beinahe sagen) "verschwendet" zu haben. Das abi htte ich z.B. eher haben knnen und die Ausbildung war auch mit Unbedacht gewhlt. Obwohl man das so krass eigentlich auch nicht sehen darf, weil es fr den damaligen Zeitpunkt richtig war. 

Tja und jetzt ist es fast schon zu spt. Ich mit fast 30 komme mir selber schon fast vor wie die Uni Oma bei meinem aktuellen Studiengang. Ich fr mich wei, dass ich nur zu diesem Zeitpunkt nochmal alles dran setzen werde, das zu studieren. Dafr werde ich mich (wie wahrscheinlich viele andere) zwar noch zig mal bewerben, alles tun um die Chancen zu verbessern und auch den Test in diesem Jahr machen, aber irgendwann ist dann der Zeitpunkt (fr mich) gekommen aufzugeben. Zumal es auch finanziell schwierig werden drfte.

Mit 40 wrde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr anfangen, obwohl ich deine Geschichte wirklich nachvollziehen kann. Falls du das wirklich durchziehst (und du hrst dich so entschlossen an wie andere hier), viel Glck. Mit fast 30 Jahren einen beruflichen Neuanfang hinzulegen war schon heftig und fr viele schwer nachvollziehbar, aber spter kommst du ja kaum in den Genuss das ausben zu drfen!? Wunsch hin oder her, ist das ab einem gewissen Alter wirklich noch vernnftig? Wie lange darf man praktizieren?

Ich muss mir jetzt erst mal berlegen das aktuelle Studium auf Eis zu legen (obwohl es nicht uninteressant ist und in den Med. Bereich geht) und die Wartezeit sinnvoll zu berbrcken. Oder beenden und Med. als 2 Studium anstreben? Aber dann bin ich ja auch wieder lter....

Ich denke auch, dass es fr manche Dinge im Leben eben nur eine begrenzte Zahl von Chancen gibt und manches unwiderruflich verloren ist. Manches kann man nachholen, anderes nicht. 
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Med. eins der anspruchsvollsten Studiengnge ist, vielleicht der komplexeste. Es gibt gegebenenfalls Alternativen auch fr dich...

----------


## funny

Kann ich dir nur Recht geben Maracuja. Dein Statement klingt sehr realistisch und auch abgeklrt. Prinzipiell versuche ich auch immer nach der Devise zu leben "Anything goes" und "Lebe deinen Traum gegen alle Widerstnde". Aber ich befrchte, es gibt nunmal Zeitfenster fr alles im Leben und wenn man die verpasst, ist die Erfllung des Traumes oder Zieles sehr, sehr, sehr hart. Die Frage ist auch, ob der Traum auch dann noch Traum bleibt, wenn man 6-7 Jahre studiert, wenig Geld in dieser Zeit hat und (wichtiges Argument fr mich), hchstens Mini-betrge in seine Altersvorsorge einzahlt. Die Versorgungslcke lsst grssen.   :Traurig:  

Manche Trume knnen durch einen zu harten Weg zu Albtrumen werden. Deshalb entschied ich mich im Nachhinein, bei meinem BWL-Job zu bleiben und nicht mehr Medizin zu studieren. Ich bin ganz zufrieden. (Aber bei mir war Medizin nie ein leidenschaftlicher Traum.)

Optimismus ist extrem wichtig, aber manchmal macht der extrem steinige Weg aus einem Traum einfach ein jahrelanges gruselige Leben mit berzogenem Bankkonto und Dauerstress.

Wenn man Geld hat, ist das natrlich etwas anderes. Rich rules ...leider  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hippokrates2

Ich finde, man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen! Wenn man sich heute den Abrbeitsmarkt anschaut, dann stellt man schnell fest, dass alles im Umbruch ist. Viele werden arbeitslos und mssen Harz 4 beziehen, andere mssen sich weiterbilden, andere wiederum mssen prkre Arbeitspltze dulden. Ein erheblicher Teil muss gar eine neue Ausbildung machen bzw. sich umschulen lassen und ein weiterer Teil will sich das alles nicht mehr gefallen lassen und geht koragiert an die Uni. 
Ich finde, dass man in Zukunft oft Menschen an den Unis sehen wird, die es noch einmal wissen wollen, oder die gar sich umstrukturieren mssen! Darber zu reden  - ob man doch mit 40 an die Uni gehen sollte oder  nicht -, wie hier, wird sicherlich in ein paar Jahren kein Thema mehr sein. Was ich damit sagen mchte, ist, dass alle, die spter mit einem Studium anfangen, doch voll mit der heutigen Zeit gehen und dass sie nichts anderes versuchen, als dass sie sich anzupassen versuchen. Wie kann das falsch sein? Wir wissen: Anpassung ist alles! Oder? Auch ich werde das Med.Studium angehen ( 36J, DN 2,3 und 3WS). Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht all zu lange warten. Selbst wenn ich die volle Wartezeit absitzen msste, werde ich es angehen!! Es ist immer noch besser 6 Jahre seines Lebens ''ohne'' Einkommen zu leben, als den Rest seines Lebens nicht wirklich angepasst oder sogar unglcklich weiter zu leben! Es leben die Freiheit und der Unterschied!

----------


## helicobacter

> Ich finde, man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen! Wenn man sich heute den Abrbeitsmarkt anschaut, dann stellt man schnell fest, dass alles im Umbruch ist. Viele werden arbeitslos und mssen Harz 4 beziehen, andere mssen sich weiterbilden, andere wiederum mssen prkre Arbeitspltze dulden. Ein erheblicher Teil muss gar eine neue Ausbildung machen bzw. sich umschulen lassen und ein weiterer Teil will sich das alles nicht mehr gefallen lassen und geht koragiert an die Uni. 
> Ich finde, dass man in Zukunft oft Menschen an den Unis sehen wird, die es noch einmal wissen wollen, oder die gar sich umstrukturieren mssen! Darber zu reden  - ob man doch mit 40 an die Uni gehen sollte oder  nicht -, wie hier, wird sicherlich in ein paar Jahren kein Thema mehr sein. Was ich damit sagen mchte, ist, dass alle, die spter mit einem Studium anfangen, doch voll mit der heutigen Zeit gehen und dass sie nichts anderes versuchen, als dass sie sich anzupassen versuchen. Wie kann das falsch sein? Wir wissen: Anpassung ist alles! Oder? Auch ich werde das Med.Studium angehen ( 36J, DN 2,3 und 3WS). Ich hoffe, ich muss nicht all zu lange warten. Selbst wenn ich die volle Wartezeit absitzen msste, werde ich es angehen!! Es ist immer noch besser 6 Jahre seines Lebens ''ohne'' Einkommen zu leben, als den Rest seines Lebens nicht wirklich angepasst oder sogar unglcklich weiter zu leben! Es leben die Freiheit und der Unterschied!


da spricht mir einer aus der seele!
(31J, Zweitstudienbewerber)

----------


## funny

Ich stimme euch auch zu und finde es mutig, dass ihr es macht.
Ich bin ein eher sicherheitsbedachter, ngstlicher Mensch und knnte nicht 6 oder noch mehr Jahre in meiner Altersvorsorge "verlieren". Denn der Trend geht zwar zum stndigen Neulernen, aber auch eindeutig zur privaten Absicherung fr das Alter. Aber das klingt spieig, finde ich selbst grade....   :was ist das...?:

----------


## alley_cat75

An alle Leute ber 30, die sich nochmal ans Studium wagen: ich finde Euch cool! Ganz ehrlich gesagt, steckt auch in mir ein eher ngstlicher, sicherheitsbedrftiger Part... Zum Glck bin ich bereits rztin und muss mich dieser Situation nicht stellen.




> ... knnte nicht 6 oder noch mehr Jahre in meiner Altersvorsorge "verlieren".


Unsere Generation wird doch keine staatliche Rente mehr erleben, daher finde ich das Argument nicht wirklich berzeugend. Privatvorsorge liegt im Trend und auf die 6 Jahre kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an. Immerhin kann man sich als Arzt ziemlich sicher sein, bis zum Rentenalter arbeiten zu knnen bzw. zu drfen. Im Gegensatz zu Handwerkern oder Lehrern.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## funny

> An alle Leute ber 30, die sich nochmal ans Studium wagen: ich finde Euch cool! Ganz ehrlich gesagt, steckt auch in mir ein eher ngstlicher, sicherheitsbedrftiger Part... Zum Glck bin ich bereits rztin und muss mich dieser Situation nicht stellen.
> 
> 
> 
> Unsere Generation wird doch keine staatliche Rente mehr erleben, daher finde ich das Argument nicht wirklich berzeugend. Privatvorsorge liegt im Trend und auf die 6 Jahre kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an. Immerhin kann man sich als Arzt ziemlich sicher sein, bis zum Rentenalter arbeiten zu knnen bzw. zu drfen. Im Gegensatz zu Handwerkern oder Lehrern.



Alley, ich meinte ja auch die 6 Jahre in meiner PRIVATEN Altersvorsorge verlieren. Also 250 Euro mal 12 Monate mal 6 ist da schon was. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin halt ein Spieer und Spielverderber.  :bhh:

----------


## helicobacter

> Alley, ich meinte ja auch die 6 Jahre in meiner PRIVATEN Altersvorsorge verlieren. Also 250 Euro mal 12 Monate mal 6 ist da schon was. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin halt ein Spieer und Spielverderber.


schon richtig, aber beachte den post von alley_cat75:




> Privatvorsorge liegt im Trend und auf die 6 Jahre kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an. Immerhin kann man sich als Arzt ziemlich sicher sein, bis zum Rentenalter arbeiten zu knnen bzw. zu drfen. Im Gegensatz zu Handwerkern oder Lehrern.


ntzt also auch nix, wenn man ab 45 arbeitslos wird & bis 67 auf der strasse sitzt   :hmmm...:   ... da sind die 6 jahre eher nebenschlich

----------


## Dr. Pschy

"Privatvorsorge liegt im Trend und auf die 6 Jahre kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an. Immerhin kann man sich als Arzt ziemlich sicher sein, bis zum Rentenalter arbeiten zu knnen bzw. zu drfen."


Hast du ne private Altersvorsorge? Falls ja, muss es ne wirklich gute sein, denn 6 Jahre koennen sich ziemlich uebel negativ auswirken, sei es dass man 6 Jahre zu spaet ueberhaupt anfaengt oder 6 Jahre mittendrin unterbricht. Das kann ganz schoen ins (fehlende) Geld gehen hinterher. 
Und das mit der Jobgarantie musst mir erklaeren. Bis zur Pension arbeiten zu koennen ist allein aus etwaigen gesundheitlichen Gruenden unsicher, aber duerfen? Hast du ne Arbeitsmarktsicherheit fuer die naechsten 30-40 Jahre?


Was mich mal wirklich interessieren wuerde: 

Viele studieren Medizin, weil es fuer sie ein Traum ist. Das ist fuer viele Junge eine Motivation und wahrscheinlich fuer fast alle aeltere Umsteiger, Neueinsteiger usw. Nichtsdestotrotz landen viele bis die meisten frueher oder spaeter auf dem Boden der Tatsachen, verlieren die Motivation und/oder die Lust, aerztlich taetig zu sein, was die Quote der Nicht-aerztlich Taetigen Studienabsolventen beweist. Interessant waere zu evaluieren, ob das bei den aelteren Studenten auch so ist, die geben ja immerhin was auf fuer ihren "Traum". Ich denke mir allerdings, dass das die wenigsten hinterher zugeben wuerden...

----------


## funny

> schon richtig, aber beachte den post von alley_cat75:
> 
> 
> 
> ntzt also auch nix, wenn man ab 45 arbeitslos wird & bis 67 auf der strasse sitzt    ... da sind die 6 jahre eher nebenschlich



6 Jahre regelmig gespart haben, sind gerade bei der von dir geschilderten Situation besser als NICHT 6 Jahre gespart haben.

Nebenschlich ist das falsche Wort bei einem Sparplan. Denn wie gesagt, die staatliche Rente wird dich lediglich vor dem Hungertod schtzen. Aber als alter Mensch will ich reisen, schne wohnen, ein Einzelzimmer im KH und ein schnes Pflegeheim, wenn es denn sein muss. Das alles kostet richtig fett Schotter. Von daher machen 6 Jahre da definitiv was aus.

Ich finde es gefhrlich, die private Altersvorsorge als nebenschlich abzutun. Bei uns in der Familie z.B. werden alle an die 90 Jahre alt. Das sind nach der Rente noch 25 Jahre. 25 Jahre gut leben ohne dafr zu arbeiten, muss man sich leisten knnen.

ICh finde es trotzdem gut, wenn man sein Zweitstudiums-Traum verwirklicht und will das AUF GAR KEINEN FALL schlecht reden. IM GEGENTEIL. Nur die private Altersvorsorge als nebenschlich zu betrachten, wird sich bse rchen, frchte ich.

----------


## Hippokrates2

Leute, bringt doch bitte mal ein anderes Argument als das Einzahlen fr die Rente. Ich finde es nmlich absurd, zu behauten, dass das sooooo viel ausmachne wrde. Sicherlich ist sechs Jahre einbazhalt zu haben besser als nicht einbezahlt zu haben, doch ist das Resulat am Ende nicht sooo erschreckend! 

Ich finde, es ist wichtiger darbe zu sprechen, ob einer, der in dem Alter noch studieren gehen mchte, mit einem geringeren Geldbeutel zurecht kmmen kann, ob die Famlie da mitmacht und ihn ggf. auch untersttzt, ob es einen Plan gibt, Engpsse zu meistern u.a.

Auerdem wre es hier auch angebracht, dass jeder mal so seine ngste auspricht, seine Zweifel, um feedback zu bekommen, welches letzlich einem die Einsicht gewinnen lassen sollte, sein Vorhaben durchzuziehen oder Unberlegtes aufzudecken und so ihn vor den Beginn eines Med.Studiums mglicherweise abzuhalten . Letzlich sollte man von den Erfahrungen anderer Wachsen knnen...

----------


## funny

[QUOTE=Hippokrates2]Leute, bringt doch bitte mal ein anderes Argument als das Einzahlen fr die Rente. Ich finde es nmlich absurd, zu behauten, dass das sooooo viel ausmachne wrde. Sicherlich ist sechs Jahre einbazhalt zu haben besser als nicht einbezahlt zu haben, doch ist das Resulat am Ende nicht sooo erschreckend! 
QUOTE]


Es macht viel aus. Das ist nunmal so. Jede mittelmige Literatur zum Thema Altersvorsorge wird dir das erklren knnen. Und ein weiteres Problem: Bleibt es exakt bei den 6 Jahren? Werden es nicht eher 8? Macht man in dieser Zeit nicht sogar eher Schulden? Wieviel hat man als 30-jhriger davor schon gespart? 

Sage jetzt nichts mehr dazu, sonst werde ich gesteinigt.

Vielleicht kann ja einer von den -30iger was dazu sagen. Wrde mich auch mal interessieren. 

Bsp. threadsteller: Er ist 45, hat keine nennenswerten Rcklagen. Er erhlt mit Med-Studium und PJ sein erstes Gehalt frhestens mit 51 Jahren. Dann kann man nur hoffen, dass er bis 75 arbeiten darf, denn das wird er wohl mssen.

----------


## Stephan_003

> Sehe ich nicht so. Meiner Einschtzung nach werden wir hierzulande in sptestens 5 Jahren zuviele rzte haben. Nach den jngsten Weichenstellungen des Gesetzgebers (im Bereich der gesetzlichen KV wurden der Leistungskatalog und die Vergtung fr rztliche Leistungen nocheinmal empfindlich zusammengestrichen) werden wir in den kommenden Jahren den Niedergang der freien Facharztpraxen erleben. Auch wenn viele ihren Ruhestand antreten und in Konkurs gegangene Kollegen in MVZs oder Kliniken unterkommen, bleiben unterm Strich rzte brig, fr die es keine Arbeit mehr gibt. Die Studenten- und Absolventenzahlen steigen derzeit ebenfalls eher an als dass es weniger wrden. Laut Aussage eines Universittsprofessors stehen wir hier sogar am Beginn einer neuen Welle.


Wo hasten das her? Aus den 90ern?

----------


## Hippokrates2

Es macht viel aus. Das ist nunmal so. Jede mittelmige Literatur zum Thema Altersvorsorge wird dir das erklren knnen. Und ein weiteres Problem: Bleibt es exakt bei den 6 Jahren? Werden es nicht eher 8? Macht man in dieser Zeit nicht sogar eher Schulden? Wieviel hat man als 30-jhriger davor schon gespart? 

Sage jetzt nichts mehr dazu, sonst werde ich gesteinigt.

Ich nehme an, dass die meisten, die auch Lebenserfahrung mitbringen  :hmmm...:  ( die ber 30 J.) das Studium in der Regelzeit abschlieen. Denn das liegt schlicht und einfach daran, dass diese Leute weniger Parties feiern als jngere. Das hat damit zu tun, dass sie sich keinen Zeitverlust leisten knnen...
Kann auch sein, dass man zu dieser Zeit auch schulden hat, aber das muss jeder selbst managen! 
Und wieviel man als 30ig Jhriger davor schon gespart hat, ist auch sehr individuell! Wieviel hat denn ein 19 Jhriger davor gespart?

----------


## test

> Ich nehme an, dass die meisten, die auch Lebenserfahrung mitbringen  ( die ber 30 J.) das Studium in der Regelzeit abschlieen. Denn das liegt schlicht und einfach daran, dass diese Leute weniger Parties feiern als jngere. Das hat damit zu tun, dass sie sich keinen Zeitverlust leisten knnen...
> Kann auch sein, dass man zu dieser Zeit auch schulden hat, aber das muss jeder selbst managen! 
> Und wieviel man als 30ig Jhriger davor schon gespart hat, ist auch sehr individuell! Wieviel hat denn ein 19 Jhriger davor gespart?


Ich wre vorsichtig damit, davon auszugehen, dass jemand der lter ist eine hhere Wahrscheinlichkeit hat in Regelzeit abzuschlieen als ein jngerer.
Mit mir haben auch einige ltere Kommilitonen angefangen, viele hatten aber doch einige Probleme, genauso natrlich auch einige jngere KOmmilitonen, aber oft haben die lteren KOmmilitonen eben durch andere Verpflichtungen (Kinder, Nebenjobs) weniger Zeit und das macht das Studium nicht gerade einfacher. Zudem haben mir auch einige erzhlt, dass ihnen das Lernen nach so langer Zeit wieder Probleme bereitet. Also ein Selbstlufer wird das Studium nicht und ich wrde bei der Planung so spt noch zu studieren nicht davon ausgehen das Studium in 6 Jahren zu schaffen, so realistisch sollte man schon sein.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## funny

> Es macht viel aus. Das ist nunmal so. Jede mittelmige Literatur zum Thema Altersvorsorge wird dir das erklren knnen. Und ein weiteres Problem: Bleibt es exakt bei den 6 Jahren? Werden es nicht eher 8? Macht man in dieser Zeit nicht sogar eher Schulden? Wieviel hat man als 30-jhriger davor schon gespart? 
> 
> Sage jetzt nichts mehr dazu, sonst werde ich gesteinigt.
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass die meisten, die auch Lebenserfahrung mitbringen  ( die ber 30 J.) das Studium in der Regelzeit abschlieen. Denn das liegt schlicht und einfach daran, dass diese Leute weniger Parties feiern als jngere. Das hat damit zu tun, dass sie sich keinen Zeitverlust leisten knnen...
> Kann auch sein, dass man zu dieser Zeit auch schulden hat, aber das muss jeder selbst managen! 
> Und wieviel man als 30ig Jhriger davor schon gespart hat, ist auch sehr individuell! Wieviel hat denn ein 19 Jhriger davor gespart?


Ein 19-jhriger wahrscheinlich auch nichts. Nur rate, was der Vorteil zum 30-jhrigen ist? 11 Jahre mehr Zeit   :Grinnnss!:  

Ich denke, du verstehst schon, was ich meine. Ich versteh ja auch, was du meinst. Je frher du anfngst was zurckzulegen, desto besser. Unumstliche Wahrheit bzw. simple Mathematik.

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Ich wre vorsichtig damit, davon auszugehen, dass jemand der lter ist eine hhere Wahrscheinlichkeit hat in Regelzeit abzuschlieen als ein jngerer.
> Mit mir haben auch einige ltere Kommilitonen angefangen, viele hatten aber doch einige Probleme, genauso natrlich auch einige jngere KOmmilitonen, aber oft haben die lteren KOmmilitonen eben durch andere Verpflichtungen (Kinder, Nebenjobs) weniger Zeit und das macht das Studium nicht gerade einfacher. Zudem haben mir auch einige erzhlt, dass ihnen das Lernen nach so langer Zeit wieder Probleme bereitet. Also ein Selbstlufer wird das Studium nicht und ich wrde bei der Planung so spt noch zu studieren nicht davon ausgehen das Studium in 6 Jahren zu schaffen, so realistisch sollte man schon sein.


Selbstverstndlich sollte man solche Strfaktoren weitestgehend beseitigt haben, damit man auch nicht dahingehend behindert wird! Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Und zwar aus dem Grunde, dass ltere Studenten das Ganze auch anders anpacken als einige jngere! Vergleicht man diese beiden Parteien, dann wird auffallen, dass die jngeren vergleichsweise eher abbrechen oder lnger fr das Abschlieen des Studiums brauchen. 

Das mit dem Lernen ist zunchst mal richtig, da es eine gewisse Anlaufzeit brauch, um warm zu werden. Schlielich mssen sich ja wieder die entsprechenden Synapsen bilden. Doch das drfte nicht all zu lange dauern. Wenn man gelernt hat zu lernen, geht es dann  -wenn man damit wieder angefangen hat - relativ schnell! 
Dieses Argument spricht also nicht wirklich dagegen!

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Ein 19-jhriger wahrscheinlich auch nichts. Nur rate, was der Vorteil zum 30-jhrigen ist? 11 Jahre mehr Zeit   
> 
> Ich denke, du verstehst schon, was ich meine. Ich versteh ja auch, was du meinst. Je frher du anfngst was zurckzulegen, desto besser. Unumstliche Wahrheit bzw. simple Mathematik.


Und ich denke, dass das keine passende Antwort auf meine ist! Lie meine genau und Du kommst dann sicher drauf, warum Deine nicht passend ist!

----------


## test

> Selbstverstndlich sollte man solche Strfaktoren weitestgehend beseitigt haben, damit man auch nicht dahingehend behindert wird! Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Und zwar aus dem Grunde, dass ltere Studenten das Ganze auch anders anpacken als einige jngere! Vergleicht man diese beiden Parteien, dann wird auffallen, dass die jngeren vergleichsweise eher abbrechen oder lnger fr das Abschlieen des Studiums brauchen. 
> 
> Das mit dem Lernen ist zunchst mal richtig, da es eine gewisse Anlaufzeit brauch, um warm zu werden. Schlielich mssen sich ja wieder die entsprechenden Synapsen bilden. Doch das drfte nicht all zu lange dauern. Wenn man gelernt hat zu lernen, geht es dann  -wenn man damit wieder angefangen hat - relativ schnell! 
> Dieses Argument spricht also nicht wirklich dagegen!


Sprichst du dabei aus Erfahrung? Ich kann jetzt nur von dem Studium an meiner Uni sprechen, da kann ich diese Beobachtung absolut nicht teilen und wrde eher widersprechen, die wenigsten der lteren (>30) Studenten, die ich im Laufe meines Studiums kennen gelernt habe, waren in Regelzeit, da waren es eher einige bis viele Semester mehr.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## funny

> Selbstverstndlich sollte man solche Strfaktoren weitestgehend beseitigt haben, damit man auch nicht dahingehend behindert wird! Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Und zwar aus dem Grunde, dass ltere Studenten das Ganze auch anders anpacken als einige jngere! Vergleicht man diese beiden Parteien, dann wird auffallen, dass die jngeren vergleichsweise eher abbrechen oder lnger fr das Abschlieen des Studiums brauchen. 
> 
> Das mit dem Lernen ist zunchst mal richtig, da es eine gewisse Anlaufzeit brauch, um warm zu werden. Schlielich mssen sich ja wieder die entsprechenden Synapsen bilden. Doch das drfte nicht all zu lange dauern. Wenn man gelernt hat zu lernen, geht es dann  -wenn man damit wieder angefangen hat - relativ schnell! 
> Dieses Argument spricht also nicht wirklich dagegen!



Haha, Kinder sind beim Lernen immer Strfaktoren, aber die zu beseitigen ist mit hoher Strafe verbunden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## funny

> Und ich denke, dass das keine passende Antwort auf meine ist! Lie meine genau und Du kommst dann sicher drauf, warum Deine nicht passend ist!


Informiere du dich bitte ber Private Altersvorsorge, dann verstehst du meine Antwort.

Klar hngt es von der individuellen Situation ab. GHN (5 Euro bitte in die Allgemeinplatz-Kasse). Aber ich verlgeiche hier keinen 30 jhrigen Millionr mit einem armen 19-jhrigen, sondern hnliche Vermgensverhltnisse. 

Und da gilt:
Wenn du erst mit 36 nach deinem Zweitstudium anfngst zu sparen, kannst du einen Gleichaltrigen, der bereits seit 11 Jahren von seinem Vollzeit-Gehalt etwas beiseite legt (inklusive Gehaltssteigerungen) nur noch einholen, wenn du sehr viel mehr im Monat einzahlst. Und ob dieses "sehr viel mehr" beim Assistenzarztgehalt schon drin ist, glaube ich nicht. 

FAKT ist eigentlich: Du kannst ihn kaum mehr einholen, wenn er in einer hnlichen Einkommensituation war, wie es der Assi jetzt ist.

Mathe-Grundkurs beendet.

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Informiere du dich bitte ber Private Altersvorsorge, dann verstehst du meine Antwort.
> 
> Klar hngt es von der individuellen Situation ab. GHN (5 Euro bitte in die Allgemeinplatz-Kasse). Aber ich verlgeiche hier keinen 30 jhrigen Millionr mit einem armen 19-jhrigen, sondern hnliche Vermgensverhltnisse. 
> 
> Und da gilt:
> Wenn du erst mit 36 nach deinem Zweitstudium anfngst zu sparen, kannst du einen Gleichaltrigen, der bereits seit 11 Jahren von seinem Vollzeit-Gehalt etwas beiseite legt (inklusive Gehaltssteigerungen) nur noch einholen, wenn du sehr viel mehr im Monat einzahlst. Und ob dieses "sehr viel mehr" beim Assistenzarztgehalt schon drin ist, glaube ich nicht. 
> 
> FAKT ist eigentlich: Du kannst ihn kaum mehr einholen, wenn er in einer hnlichen Einkommensituation war, wie es der Assi jetzt ist.
> 
> Mathe-Grundkurs beendet.


Es ist schade, dass Du mir unterstellen willst, ich sei schlechter in Mathe als Du! Das knnte ein Mathematiker bahaupten...Ist aber nicht das Thema! ICh wiederhole mich gern: Der Unterschied am Ende wird nicht gravierend sein! Fektiv: da wo man 800 Euro bekommen htte, bekommt man eben dann 720 Euro ausgazahlt, und? Ist kein Weltuntergang. Auerdem: Keine Schlacht ohne Opfer!  :Grinnnss!:  
Oder ist es besser eine unendliche Zeit weiter in einem Beruf zu arbeiten, der einen nicht erfllt? Oder gar arbeitslos ist/bleibt? Streben wir nicht alle eigentlich das gleiche Ziel an? Nmlich Zufriedenheit? Oder glaubst Du, dass all das, was Du schreibst, nicht in der Kalkulation dieser Menschen eingeflossen ist? Letzlich wird addiert und wenn unterm Strich fr einen eine positive Summe rauskommt, mit der er selbst leben kann, ist es doch O.K., oder?

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Ich habe mit 28 ( fast 29 ) angefangen und bin in der Regelzeit.
Machbar ist alles ( und wer mich kennt weiss, dass ich mich nicht totgearbeitet habe ). Es gibt verschiedene Grnde weswegen Leute lnger fr ihr Studium brauchen. Mglicherweise ist es in jngeren Jahren die Disziplin, whrend es in der " lteren " Generation die Doppelbelastung durch notwendiges Arbeiten ist.
 :Nixweiss:  

Mit 45 htte ich aber ganz sicher nicht mehr angefangen. Meine persnliche Grenze wre rckblickend bei 35 gewesen. Es hngt viel davon ab, wie man sich anpassen kann und wie das persnliche Umfeld einen untersttzt.
Ohne Rckhalt durch meinen Mann und meine Freunde/Familie htte ich den Schritt nicht gewagt.

----------


## funny

> Es ist schade, dass Du mir unterstellen willst, ich sei schlechter in Mathe als Du! Das knnte ein Mathematiker bahaupten...Ist aber nicht das Thema! ICh wiederhole mich gern: Der Unterschied am Ende wird nicht gravierend sein! Fektiv: da wo man 800 Euro bekommen htte, bekommt man eben dann 720 Euro ausgazahlt, und? Ist kein Weltuntergang. Auerdem: Keine Schlacht ohne Opfer!  
> Oder ist es besser eine unendliche Zeit weiter in einem Beruf zu arbeiten, der einen nicht erfllt? Oder gar arbeitslos ist/bleibt? Streben wir nicht alle eigentlich das gleiche Ziel an? Nmlich Zufriedenheit? Oder glaubst Du, dass all das, was Du schreibst, nicht in der Kalkulation dieser Menschen eingeflossen ist? Letzlich wird addiert und wenn unterm Strich fr einen eine positive Summe rauskommt, mit der er selbst leben kann, ist es doch O.K., oder?


Der Inhalt deines ersten Absatzes ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Nur 80 Euro weniger? Der Unterschied wird nicht gravierend sein? Einfach nur falsch. Hoffentlich denken nicht alle so leichtfertig, sonst gibts in 40 - 50 Jahren wirklich schlimme Zustnde. Ich rate dir wirklich DRINGEND, dich mal mit dem Thema Private Altersvorsorge auseinanderzusetzen - zu deinem eigenen Schutz. Du scheinst da ein paar fette Wissenslcken oder Fehlinformationen zu haben.

Dass wir alle nach Zufriedenheit streben - da stimme ich dir zu. Und Geld ist nicht das Wichtigste. Aber ohne Geld ist alles nichts.   :bhh:

----------


## medijan

> Der Inhalt deines ersten Absatzes ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Nur 80 Euro weniger? Der Unterschied wird nicht gravierend sein? Einfach nur falsch. Hoffentlich denken nicht alle so leichtfertig, sonst gibts in 40 - 50 Jahren wirklich schlimme Zustnde. Ich rate dir wirklich DRINGEND, dich mal mit dem Thema Private Altersvorsorge auseinanderzusetzen - zu deinem eigenen Schutz. Du scheinst da ein paar fette Wissenslcken oder Fehlinformationen zu haben.


Ich bin bei Studienanfang auch etwas lter, deshalb interessiert mich das brennend. Ich hab bis jetzt noch gar nichts fr meine Altersvorsorge getan (bin 26). Welchen Unterschied macht das konkret fr mich, wenn ich mit 33, statt mit 27 mit Arbeiten und einzahlen anfange? Macht das viel aus, wenn ich jetzt z.B. monatlich 100 abknappse?

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Der Inhalt deines ersten Absatzes ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Nur 80 Euro weniger? Der Unterschied wird nicht gravierend sein? Einfach nur falsch. Hoffentlich denken nicht alle so leichtfertig, sonst gibts in 40 - 50 Jahren wirklich schlimme Zustnde. Ich rate dir wirklich DRINGEND, dich mal mit dem Thema Private Altersvorsorge auseinanderzusetzen - zu deinem eigenen Schutz. Du scheinst da ein paar fette Wissenslcken oder Fehlinformationen zu haben.
> 
> Dass wir alle nach Zufriedenheit streben - da stimme ich dir zu. Und Geld ist nicht das Wichtigste. Aber ohne Geld ist alles nichts.



Wieso tust Du so, als wsstest Du alles besser?? Du zeigst kein bisschen, dass Du Dich mit anderen Meinungen auernander setzt. Keine Weitsicht! HAst ein Argument gebracht und trampelst drauf rum. Wieso meinst Du, dass ich mich nicht mit dem Thema auseinander-gesetzt habe?Aktienfonds-Sparplne, Riester-Rente, Rrup-Rente, Lebensversicherung und Immobilienbesitz das ist die private Rentenvorsorge. Sie ist aber freiwillig! Soll das heien, wenn jetzt jemand, der mit dem Med.studium erst mit ber 30-40 anfngt und deswegen (?) keine private Rentenvorsorge leistet, die Arschkarte gezogen hat? Trotzdem, was hat das alles bitteschn damit zu tun, ob einer nun in dem Alter mit dem Med.studium anfngt oder nicht?
Soll das etwa heien, dass man deswegen kein Studium in dem Alter anfangen soll?
Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass keiner in diesem Land verhungern wird. Auch nicht, wenn er keine priv. Altersvorsorge betreibt! ...

Und Deinen letzten Satz wrde ich noch einmal berdenken! Ist einfach nur sehr oberflchlich von Dir gedacht! 
LAss uns jetzt hier nicht nur ber dieses eine Argument streiten. Es gibt sicherlich auch andere Grnde, weshalb man mit dem Studium  -in dem Alter - anfangen sollte oder auch nicht.

----------


## Cassy

Tztztz.... nicht streiten   ::-oopss:

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Man muss ja nicht mal 100 Euro "abknappsen". Ich hab meine private Vorsorge an eine Berufsunfaehigkeitsversicherung gekoppelt. Werd ich vor Renteineintrittsalter berufsunfaehig, bekomm ich zusaetzlich zur staatlichen Rente 500 Euro monatlich, wenn ich bis zur Rente durchhalte gibts das Einbezahlte zu ordentlichen Konditionen entweder wahlweise auf einen Haufen oder als monatliche Zusatzrente. Hab mit.. aeh... 21 angefangen und kostet mich 43 Euro monatlich. Wuerd ich jetzt, knapp 4 Jahre spaeter anfangen waere der Beitrag bereits einiges hoeher.

----------


## airmaria

O.k., dann will ich auch mal. Fr diejenigen, die mich nicht (mehr) kennen, die Kurzversion:
Mit 19 Abi (am unteren Rande 3,3), dann Offizierlaufbahn mit Studium (Maschbau), vorzeitig im Rahmen der Reduzierungen nach 9 Jahren aufgehrt. Mit 28 Medizinstudium angefangen, Mindeststudienzeit, einschliesslich experimenteller Diss. Ins Ausland (Schweiz) abgesetzt und dort mit nahe an den 40 seit bald 5 Jahren als Assi unterwegs.

Ein paar Aspekte aufgegriffen:

*LERNEN UND ZEIT*



> Sprichst du dabei aus Erfahrung? Ich kann jetzt nur von dem Studium an meiner Uni sprechen, da kann ich diese Beobachtung absolut nicht teilen und wrde eher widersprechen, die wenigsten der lteren (>30) Studenten, die ich im Laufe meines Studiums kennen gelernt habe, waren in Regelzeit, da waren es eher einige bis viele Semester mehr.





> Das mit dem Lernen ist zunchst mal richtig, da es eine gewisse Anlaufzeit brauch, um warm zu werden. Schlielich mssen sich ja wieder die entsprechenden Synapsen bilden. Doch das drfte nicht all zu lange dauern. Wenn man gelernt hat zu lernen, geht es dann  -wenn man damit wieder angefangen hat - relativ schnell!


Es ist eine vllig irrige Annahme, dass man im Alter schlechter lernt (ich meine hier den prsenilen Bereich). Es ist erwiesen, dass man im Alter ber wesentlich bessere Lernstrategien verfgt und eigentlich schneller lernt. Nur gibt es einen anderen Anspruch in Verbindung mit verzerrtem Zeitgefhl und mangelnder Geduld. 





> Zeitweise kann man, denke ich, schon ganz gut nebenher arbeiten, wobei dauerhaft 20h/Woche=50%(nehme ich an), sehr viel ist. Ich kenne niemanden, der so viel gearbeitet hat im Studium. 
> Auch 25% stelle ich mir nach neuer AO in der Klinik sehr schwer vor.


O.k., nach neuer AO kann ich nicht ganz mitreden, aber es ist alles eine Frage der Organisation. 4x die Woche Basketballtraining, am Wochenende Spiel mit Anfahrt von mehreren hundert Kilometern, nebenbei ein kleines Ingenieurbro betrieben und trotzdem ne Menge Spass am Studieren zu haben war zumindest nach alter AO mglich.




*SOZIALE INTEGRATION ALS ALTER KNACKI*



> Es ist nicht nur eine Schnapsidee, sondern auch geradezu lcherlich! Allein schon wie das aussieht, wenn da Leute ber Mitte dreiig im Hrsaal zwischen Zwanzigjhrigen sitzen! In unseren Hrslen gabs frher hufiger Gelchter von den jngeren Komillitonen, wenn die Rentnergang (drei oder vier ltere Studierende) den Saal betrat und Platz nahm.





> Also berlegt euch das genau, ob ihr jahrelang mit Kommilitonen zusammenarbeiten knnt, die halb so alt sind wie ihr selber. Man muss einfach der Typ sein dafr.


Richtig, man muss der Typ dafr sein! Dann ist es aber vllig problemlos. Heute spiele ich z.B. immer noch Basketball, wobei die meisten dort tatschlich 20 Jahre jnger sind als ich.





> Stell Dir mal vor, einen Chef/in der/die doppelt so alt ist...  Wie kann man mit so etwas nur zusammenarbeiten??  Das Leben ist (k)ein Ponyhof!


Mit 25 Jahren war ich Chef von 160 Leuten, die waren bis 55 Jahre alt, wie mies die sich erst  gefhlt haben mssen.



*SOLLTE ES EIN LIMIT GEBEN?*



> Wer sich einen Traum erfllen will, soll sich nicht abhalten lassen. Auch wenn es hinterher keinen Job mehr gibt mit ber 40. Das Recht auf Selbstverwirklichung eines jeden Menschen wiegt vielleicht hher als die Tatsache, dass der Steuerzahler solche volkswirtschaftlich nicht zu vertretende Langzeit- bzw. Rentnerstudenten bezahlt.


und dafr platzen hunderte bis tausende kleine Trume anderer Mitbrger.





> Mein Kommentar zur Selbstverwirklichung enthlt nicht die Spur von Zynismus. Ich habe ihn so gemeint, wie er dort geschrieben steht: Das Recht auf die freie Wahl des Berufes ist in unserem GG Art. 12 garantiert. Das bedeutet, dass volkswirtschaftliche Kostennutzenrechnungen nicht zu einer Beeintrchtigung bei der Studienfachwahl fhren drfen.
> Ob sich ein Studium rechnet, ist also weniger entscheidend als die Frage, ob es dem Bewerber in seiner Selbstverwirklichung hilft, und bestnde diese auch nur in reinem Interesse am Fach an sich. Das Studium ist auch dann zu ermglichen, wenn es der Allgemeinheit ausschlielich Kosten auferlegt. Ein Studienabschluss verpflichtet auch niemanden, seinen Beruf im Anschluss in dem Land auszuben, welches ihm das Studium ermglicht hat.


Das Recht auf Selbstverwirklichung blablabla  ist natrlich eingeschrnkt. Es gibt gengend Beispiele, wo der Arbeitgeber oder der Gesetzesgeber eindeutige Altersbegrenzungen vorschreibt, also warum nicht auch fr das Studium? Warum keine Verpflichtung, anschliessend auch im Land zu arbeiten, andernfalls Rckzahlung (gibt es in anderen Bereich schliesslich auch)





> es geht hier nicht um diejenige, die sich mit 30 oder 32 nun entschliesst zu studieren, sondern um diejenigen, die mit 52 oder oder 58 fertig sind. Die nehmen wirklich anderen die Pltze.





> Wo soll man ein Limit setzen? Ab wann willst du einem Bundesbrger sein Recht auf freie Wahl des Berufes (Art. 12 GG) verwehren?


Vielleicht so, dass nach aktueller Gesetzeslage (in die Zukunft orakeln ber mgliche Gesetzesverschiebungen macht wenig Sinn, es gilt das aktuelle!) an die Fachausbildungszeit eine mindestens ebenso lange Nutzungszeit theoretisch anschliessen wrde. Fr ein Medizinstudium wren das also etwa +/- 6 Jahre Studium +/- 6 Jahre Facharztausbildung = 12 Jahre Nutzungsdauer, abgezogen vom Rentenalter irgendwas bei 67 (keine Ahnung, wo das gerade genau ist) ergibt eine Altersgrenze von  67 minus 2x12 gleich 43 Jahre.  





> aber 45 ist schon ganz schn alt. diesen "gutmensch-persilschein", den hier relativ viele geben a la "mach doch", "alles supi, leg los" , egal wie alt der ersteller des threads ist, kann ich dir aber nicht ausstellen. und meistens topt das noch jemand der 6 jahre lter als der threadersteller ist und erzhlt dann wie "toll und easy" alles war, "null probleme", "nie bedenken", "alles schick".
> das ist dann immer die krnung eines oldie-anfrage-threads.
> gab es berhaupt schon mal nen oldie, der es dann NICHT gemacht hat? 
> hab keinen in den jahren mitbekommen. Keiner der mal gesagt hat, dann lieber doch nicht.


Diejenigen, die aufgegeben haben, sind meist nicht mehr hier aber richtig, 45 ist ganz schn alt und schon knapp ber der Grenze, meiner gerade erfundenen staatlichen Break-Even-Studierendenalter-Formel. Ganz genau, es kann nicht jeder seinen Traum verwirklichen, irgendwo muss die Grenze sein, wenn es nicht zu Lasten aller anderen gehen soll.
Insbesondere die Rentenstudierenden, die das frs Ego, Chi, oder sonst frn Gugus machen, sollten die Sache selbst finanzieren und dann auch nur, wenn dadurch keine anderen benachteiligt werden, da bin ich mal ganz klar dafr!
Meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn ich selbst nach dem Studium abgehauen bin, sollte eine Verpflichtungsdauer bzw. Rckzahlungspflicht eingefhrt werden, wenn man anschliessend sich dem Steuergeber entzieht.



*NOCH EIN PAAR ERFAHRUNGEN:*
Mein erster Chef fand mein Alter, bzw. die Kombi Maschbau mit Medizin super. Der ist dann nach drei Jahren in Rente, der neue befand mich dann aufgrund meines Alters fr nicht frderungswrdig. Stelle gewechselt, der jetzige findet es wieder gut aber man hat eben doch nicht immer alle Mglichkeiten.
Integration im Klinikalltag: berhaupt kein Problem, hier kommt es einfach wirklich auf den Typ an und wie man den Leuten gegenbertritt, wie immer im Leben. Niedlich ist, wenn die etwas sehschwache Omi einen mit: ach, der Chefarzt ist heute auch da begrsst.
Der grsste Schrecken: Altersvorsorge! Fr meine 9 Jahre Dienstzeit wurde bei meinem Ausscheiden der entsprechende Betrag bei der BFA eingezahlt. Von denen bekomme ich nun jhrlich ein Schriebsel: ihre derzeitige monatlich Rente wrde bis zum Jahr zweitausendwasweissichwievieldreissig hochgerechnet etwa 260 Euronen betragen, unter Zugrundelegung der durchschnittlichen Zahlungen des letzten Jahres (nichts einbezahlt).
O.k., ich kann auch immer noch 30 Jahre zustzlich in der Schweiz voll bekommen, nur wenn man noch mal wechselt, wird es kompliziert. 

_Fazit:_
Im Sinne der Allgemeinheit muss es Grenzen und Regelungen geben, Trume und Verwirklichungen hin oder her.
airmaria

PS: auch die Einfhrung der Studiengebhren fr Zweitstudierende fand ich richtig, auch wenn ich damals froh war, drumrum gekommen zu sein

----------


## funny

> Wieso tust Du so, als wsstest Du alles besser?? Du zeigst kein bisschen, dass Du Dich mit anderen Meinungen auernander setzt. Keine Weitsicht! HAst ein Argument gebracht und trampelst drauf rum. Wieso meinst Du, dass ich mich nicht mit dem Thema auseinander-gesetzt habe?Aktienfonds-Sparplne, Riester-Rente, Rrup-Rente, Lebensversicherung und Immobilienbesitz das ist die private Rentenvorsorge. Sie ist aber freiwillig! Soll das heien, wenn jetzt jemand, der mit dem Med.studium erst mit ber 30-40 anfngt und deswegen (?) keine private Rentenvorsorge leistet, die Arschkarte gezogen hat? Trotzdem, was hat das alles bitteschn damit zu tun, ob einer nun in dem Alter mit dem Med.studium anfngt oder nicht?
> Soll das etwa heien, dass man deswegen kein Studium in dem Alter anfangen soll?
> Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass keiner in diesem Land verhungern wird. Auch nicht, wenn er keine priv. Altersvorsorge betreibt! ...
> 
> Und Deinen letzten Satz wrde ich noch einmal berdenken! Ist einfach nur sehr oberflchlich von Dir gedacht! 
> LAss uns jetzt hier nicht nur ber dieses eine Argument streiten. Es gibt sicherlich auch andere Grnde, weshalb man mit dem Studium  -in dem Alter - anfangen sollte oder auch nicht.


Nein, verhungern wirst du auch ohne Private nicht. Da gebe ich dir Recht. Dafr gibt es momentan die Grundsicherung. Aber NICHT-VERHUNGERN  ist ein bichen wenig findest du nicht? Ziemlich armselig. Gerade im Alter braucht man gute Lebensmittel und eine gute medizinische Betreuung, die nicht an allen Enden und Ecken knappst und spart. Es gibt alte Leute mit schmalen Renten, die die 10 Euro Praxisgebhr erst wieder im nchsten Quartal zahlen wollen und solange ihre Erkltung aushalten wollen. Fazit: Es wird schlimmer und sie kriegen eine richtige Lungenentzndung. Das ist traurig, tut mir im Herzen weh.

Ich wei nicht ALLES besser Hippokrates, ich wei aber, dass jahrelanges Nicht-Einzahlen durchaus einen erheblicheren Unterschied macht als die von dir genannten 80 Euro weniger pro Monat. Und das kann man einfach nicht so stehen lassen. 1 + 1 ist nunmal nicht 3!!! Es geht bei diesen Berechnungen auch nicht um Meinungen, sondern Tatsachen. Ich will auch nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber die Bevlkerungspyramide verschiebt sich mehr und mehr. Woher wei irgendjemand, dass die Grundsicherung an rmere Rentner in 40 Jahren BERHAUPT noch finanzierbar ist? 

Von daher ist deine Aussage, ich wrde keine anderen Meinungen gelten lassen, in diesem Bereich nicht korrekt. Hier geht es leider nicht um Meinungen, sondern um rechnerischt Tatsachen, die fr viele von uns die Existenssicherung im Alter berhren werden. Auch ich bin jung und will darber nicht so viel nachdenken, aber es ist schon bedrckend, wenn man hrt, dass die Rentner mal wieder eine Nullrunde durchstehen mssen und dann die nchste und die nchste. Die Alterspyramide ist massiv verschoben worden und ich finde es auch intellektuell spannend ber Lsungsmglichkeiten nachzudenken, wie man das Rentensystem ndern knnte. Klar fhrt das etwasy vom eingangs geposteten thread weg. Aber hey, das ist ein Medizinforum. Ihr habt als rzte viel mit rmeren alten Leuten zu tun. Deshalb ist die Altersvorsorge gerade in der Medizin doch ein tglich aktuelles Thema oder? Lat uns doch einfach in Ruhe darber sprechen. Man kann da auch voneinander lernen, neue Impulse bekommen. Altersvorsorge ist eine Wissenschaft fr sich und hat viele tausende Fufallen. Wollen wir nicht einen thread erffnen, der sich damit auseinandersetzt? Dort knnten wir Erfahrungen zusammentragen, Sparplne miteinander vergleichen etc. HEY, wir sind die Jungen. Es muss doch ein brennendes Thema fr uns sein.   :Nixweiss:  

Das Problem hier im Forum ist, dass viel zu viele Leute nur noch in Worthlsen oder Allgemeinpltzen sprechen knnen. 

- wird man schon nicht verhungern
- verwirkliche deinen traum 
etc. etc.

gehren dazu. Aber was das im konkreten Alltag als Student oder Rentner mit wenig(er) Erspartem bedeutet, drckt dieser "Allgemeinplatz-Sprech" leider nicht aus.

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Nein, verhungern wirst du auch ohne Private nicht. Da gebe ich dir Recht. Dafr gibt es momentan die Grundsicherung. Aber NICHT-VERHUNGERN  ist ein bichen wenig findest du nicht? Ziemlich armselig. Gerade im Alter braucht man gute Lebensmittel und eine gute medizinische Betreuung, die nicht an allen Enden und Ecken knappst und spart. Es gibt alte Leute mit schmalen Renten, die die 10 Euro Praxisgebhr erst wieder im nchsten Quartal zahlen wollen und solange ihre Erkltung aushalten wollen. Fazit: Es wird schlimmer und sie kriegen eine richtige Lungenentzndung. Das ist traurig, tut mir im Herzen weh.
> 
> Ich wei nicht ALLES besser Hippokrates, ich wei aber, dass jahrelanges Nicht-Einzahlen durchaus einen erheblicheren Unterschied macht als die von dir genannten 80 Euro weniger pro Monat. Und das kann man einfach nicht so stehen lassen. 1 + 1 ist nunmal nicht 3!!! Es geht bei diesen Berechnungen auch nicht um Meinungen, sondern Tatsachen. Ich will auch nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber die Bevlkerungspyramide verschiebt sich mehr und mehr. Woher wei irgendjemand, dass die Grundsicherung an rmere Rentner in 40 Jahren BERHAUPT noch finanzierbar ist? 
> 
> Von daher ist deine Aussage, ich wrde keine anderen Meinungen gelten lassen, in diesem Bereich nicht korrekt. Hier geht es leider nicht um Meinungen, sondern um rechnerischt Tatsachen, die fr viele von uns die Existenssicherung im Alter berhren werden. Auch ich bin jung und will darber nicht so viel nachdenken, aber es ist schon bedrckend, wenn man hrt, dass die Rentner mal wieder eine Nullrunde durchstehen mssen und dann die nchste und die nchste. Die Alterspyramide ist massiv verschoben worden und ich finde es auch intellektuell spannend ber Lsungsmglichkeiten nachzudenken, wie man das Rentensystem ndern knnte. Klar fhrt das etwasy vom eingangs geposteten thread weg. Aber hey, das ist ein Medizinforum. Ihr habt als rzte viel mit rmeren alten Leuten zu tun. Deshalb ist die Altersvorsorge gerade in der Medizin doch ein tglich aktuelles Thema oder? Lat uns doch einfach in Ruhe darber sprechen. Man kann da auch voneinander lernen, neue Impulse bekommen. Altersvorsorge ist eine Wissenschaft fr sich und hat viele tausende Fufallen. Wollen wir nicht einen thread erffnen, der sich damit auseinandersetzt? Dort knnten wir Erfahrungen zusammentragen, Sparplne miteinander vergleichen etc. HEY, wir sind die Jungen. Es muss doch ein brennendes Thema fr uns sein.   
> 
> Das Problem hier im Forum ist, dass viel zu viele Leute nur noch in Worthlsen oder Allgemeinpltzen sprechen knnen. 
> 
> - wird man schon nicht verhungern
> ...


Ja, auch ich muss Dir Recht geben, dass das ein ernstes Thema ist. Nur passt das Thema nicht wirklich hier rein! Zumindest nicht, wenn man es profund diskutieren will. Vielleicht sollte man tatschlich einen neuen thread erffnen.

Ich gehe  davon aus, dass Leute, die ber 30/40ig sind, ein gewisses finanzielles Polster haben, eine Familie, die sie whrend der Studienzeit untersttz und wahrscheinlich auch sowas wie eine Lebensversicherung ...und es deswegen auch anpacken wollen. Es gibt auch andere, die einen solchen backround nicht haben, aber es trotzdem angehen wollen; soll man diesen Leuten das Studium nun verbieten? 
Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Menschen es einfach nur aus Spass machen mchten, sondern dass diese ihre persnlichen Grnde dafr haben. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass man sich davon eine bessere Perspektive verschaffen mchte; und das ist dann fr mich akzeptabel! Selbstverstndlich wird der eine oder der andere persnliche Opfer bringen mssen ( denn: Keine Schlacht ohne Opfer!), aber unter dem Strich sollte dann natrlich fr jeden eine Verbesserung seiner momentanen und auch seiner zuknftigen Situation bei rauskommen. Und das ist nmlich das Entscheidene dabei! 

Ich selber bin 36 J. habe eine Ausbildung zum Fachtherapeuten fr Psychotherapie ( HpG) und die Ausbildung zum Heilraktiker. Mchte aber an die UNi, um Humanmedizin zu studieren; das deswegen, weil ich festgestellt habe, dass die Medizin nicht auf ein Bein stehen kann und sollte. ICh mchte mich weiterbilden, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich dadurch mehr Kompetenz bekommen werde, die mir aber insbesondere den Patienten zu gute kommen wrde. Soll ich Deiner Meinung nach, jetzt nicht studieren gehen...?

----------


## funny

> Ja, auch ich muss Dir Recht geben, dass das ein ernstes Thema ist. Nur passt das Thema nicht wirklich hier rein! Zumindest nicht, wenn man es profund diskutieren will. Vielleicht sollte man tatschlich einen neuen thread erffnen.
> 
> Ich gehe  davon aus, dass Leute, die ber 30/40ig sind, ein gewisses finanzielles Polster haben, eine Familie, die sie whrend der Studienzeit untersttz und wahrscheinlich auch sowas wie eine Lebensversicherung ...und es deswegen auch anpacken wollen. Es gibt auch andere, die einen solchen backround nicht haben, aber es trotzdem angehen wollen; soll man diesen Leuten das Studium nun verbieten? 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Menschen es einfach nur aus Spass machen mchten, sondern dass diese ihre persnlichen Grnde dafr haben. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass man sich davon eine bessere Perspektive verschaffen mchte; und das ist dann fr mich akzeptabel! Selbstverstndlich wird der eine oder der andere persnliche Opfer bringen mssen ( denn: Keine Schlacht ohne Opfer!), aber unter dem Strich sollte dann natrlich fr jeden eine Verbesserung seiner momentanen und auch seiner zuknftigen Situation bei rauskommen. Und das ist nmlich das Entscheidene dabei! 
> 
> Ich selber bin 36 J. habe eine Ausbildung zum Fachtherapeuten fr Psychotherapie ( HpG) und die Ausbildung zum Heilraktiker. Mchte aber an die UNi, um Humanmedizin zu studieren; das deswegen, weil ich festgestellt habe, dass die Medizin nicht auf ein Bein stehen kann und sollte. ICh mchte mich weiterbilden, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ich dadurch mehr Kompetenz bekommen werde, die mir aber insbesondere den Patienten zu gute kommen wrde. Soll ich Deiner Meinung nach, jetzt nicht studieren gehen...?


Ehrlich gesagt erschreckt es mich, dass du Fachtherapeut fr Psychotherapie bist. Denn in deiner Argumentationsweise bist du nicht gerade differenziert. Man denke nur, dass du mir vorgeworfen hast, ich wsste alles besser, htte keinen Weitblick und will den anderen das Zweitstudium madig machen oder verbieten. Nichts davon stimmt. Dann hast du mich noch gebeten, nicht so oberflchlich zu sein. Bist du wirklich Psychotherapeut? Was bedeutet (HpG)? Hast du Psychologie studiert? Ja - Du wrdest bestimmt durch eine Medizinstudium mit anschlieendem Facharzt fr Psychotherapie deine Patienten besser verstehen. Denn momentan ist deine Argumentation schon recht eindimensiol und wenig empathisch. Du wirfst mit Anschuldigungen um dich. 

Und was ist (HpG). Behandelst du auch etwa schon Patienten ???  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Derma

> Und was ist (HpG).


Heilpraktikergesetz.  
Psychotherapeut (HpG)= Heilpraktiker fr Psychotherapie; wird auch als "kleiner Heilpraktiker" bezeichnet. Kannst Du ohne Studium werden.  Darfst trotzdem Patienten behandeln.

----------


## funny

> Heilpraktikergesetz.  
> Psychotherapeut (HpG)= Heilpraktiker fr Psychotherapie; wird auch als "kleiner Heilpraktiker" bezeichnet. Kannst Du ohne Studium werden.  Darfst trotzdem Patienten behandeln.


Mag jetzt sein, dass ich (berechtigte?)Vorurteile bzgl. deren Kompetenz haben, aber welche Art von psychisch Erkrankten darf denn ein HpG behandeln? Doch hauptschlich Psychosomatiker oder? Oder etwa auch die schweren Flle -sprich schwere Depressionen, Borderliner, Manisch-Depressive, Zwangsstrungen etc.? Irgendwie wird mir da ganz anders ...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Derma

Keine Ahnung, was die drfen. Hab' mich damit noch nie beschftigt. Das Problem knnte aber schonmal darin bestehen, dass erst mal die richtige Diagnose gestellt werden muss.

----------


## Derma

> Mag jetzt sein, dass ich (berechtigte?)Vorurteile bzgl. deren Kompetenz haben, aber welche Art von psychisch Erkrankten darf denn ein HpG behandeln? Doch hauptschlich Psychosomatiker oder? Oder etwa auch die schweren Flle -sprich schwere Depressionen, Borderliner, Manisch-Depressive, Zwangsstrungen etc.? Irgendwie wird mir da ganz anders ...


 Zitate von  der Homepage  einer Heilpraktikerschule:  

 >>_Die Therapieerlaubnis nach dem HPG berechtigt, eine Praxis fr Psychotherapie zu fhren und somit psychische Strungen zu diagnostizieren und zu behandeln. 
 [...] Die berprfung durch den Amtsarzt ist eingeschrnkt auf den Bereich der Psychotherapie, und Sie drfen nach bestandener Prfung ausschlielich auf diesem Gebiet ttig werden._ 

_Was wird geprft? 
 Es wird berprft, ob die AnwrterIn eine "Gefahr fr die Volksgesundheit" darstellt. Das bedeutet im Wesentlichen, dass sie den eigenen Ttigkeitsbereich von dem der approbierten Psychiater und Psychotherapeuten abgrenzen kann. Bei der Prfung muss nachgewiesen werden, dass ausreichende Kenntnisse in Psychopathologie und psychiatrischer Diagnostik vorhanden sind. Darber hinaus geht es um die Befhigung, die Patienten dem Krankheitsbild entsprechend psychotherapeutisch zu behandeln._<<

 Das heit fr mich, die drfen vieles, msssen  aber  erkennen,  ob und wann sie einen Klienten   zum Psychiater schicken mssten.

----------


## Anita_P

Ich sehe das so: 
wenn jemand in so "hohem" Alter (bin ich ja auch) solch ein Studium beginnen will, dann zweifle ich daran, da er/sie noch die groe Arztkarriere anstrebt. Es liegen dann einfach andere Grnde vor: Interesse an der Medizin, etc. 

Der Knackpunkt daran ist, da jemand lterer, der vorher schon was anderes gemacht, evt. Kinder grogezogen hat, Lebenserfahrung hat, dieses Studium aus einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel sieht und mit einer ganz anderen Einstellung herangeht als die jungen Studenten, deren Eltern wir ja sein knnten. Die jungen wachsen quasi damit auf, wachsen in das Gesundheits-System hinein und lernen es niemals anders kennen. Sie machen ihre ersten Kontakte mit fremden Menschen und sehen diese von Anfang an nur als wandelnde Krankheit. Kein Wunder, da so viele Mediziner, die schon immer rzte (im Krankenhaus) sind, desillusioniert sind und groteils nur am Schimpfen. 

Wenn ich was zu sagen htte, dann wrde ich das Mindestalter fr Studienfcher wie Medizin, Psychologie auf mindestens 30 Jahre heraufsetzen.
Denn dann wrde sich bis dahin die Spreu vom Weizen trennen in: Wer will das wirklich und wer nicht.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## schwarzwald

> Wenn ich was zu sagen htte, dann wrde ich das Mindestalter fr Studienfcher wie Medizin, Psychologie auf mindestens 30 Jahre heraufsetzen.
> Denn dann wrde sich bis dahin die Spreu vom Weizen trennen in: Wer will das wirklich und wer nicht.



Aber auch das Anita, ist eine Verallgemeinerung.  :Nixweiss: 

Es gibt auch unter 30 Jhrige, die das wirklich wollen und lange Wartezeiten oder hnliches auf sich nehmen, weil Medizin ein Traum fr sie ist und manchmal auch bleiben wird.

Keine Frage, es gibt einige, von denen du schreibst, aber dass dir die Mehrheit in dem Alter so erscheint, liegt wohl daran, dass ber 40 Jhrige eben eine Minderheit sind  :Nixweiss:  (war das jetzt verstndlich ?  :Blush: )

Und das Zulassungsalter zu erhhen wre mM nach Unsinn. Wenn dann wre ich fr ein KPP vor dem Studium oder hnliches. Aber das war nicht die Frage.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anita_P

wegen der Kurzdiskussion mit dem Heilpraktiker: 

Ihr solltet euch mal klarmachen, WANN Leute zu einem Heilpraktiker gehen!
Nmlich dann, wenn kein Arzt mehr was ausrichten konnte. Dann kommen sie und sagen: Ich geh nie wieder zu einem Arzt! Dann waren sie beim HP und pltzlich sind die Schmerzen weg. Da reicht oft schon, da der HP nur mal eine halbe Stunde mit ihnen redet und sie wichtig nimmt, whrend der kassengejagte Arzt nach ner Stunde kommt, tippt und geht. 

Und eine Gefahr fr die Volksgesundheit knnen rzte viel mehr sein, denn die haben andere (chemischere) Mglichkeiten als wir Heilpraktiker, ob das jetzt HP Psy oder HP ist. Auch Medizinstudenten werden beim Staatsexamen geprft ob sie tauglich sind auf Menschen losgelassen zu werden oder nicht. Steht halt nur nicht so ausfhlich in der Prfungsverordnung drin. 

Aber nichtsdestotrotz die Medizinerausbildung ist natrlich sehr viel grndlicher als die HP-Ausbildung es je sein wird. Und was das fachliche betrifft wissen rzte mehr. Glaubt mir, denn ich mache beides!

----------


## Anita_P

weit du, ich habe vor meiner HP Ausbildung und dem Medizinstudium unzhlige Praktika an mehreren Kliniken gemacht. Krankenhuser, Kinderkrankenhaus, Psychiatrie, Arztpraxis und Krankenschwester habe ich auch noch gelernt (aber nicht abgeschlosen).

Und berall wo ich hingekommen bin als Praktikantin, haben mich die jungen Assistenzrzte davor gewarnt, das zu machen. Sie waren nur am Schimpfen: keine Freizeit, kein Verdienst, keine Chancen, kein garnix. Aber ist ja auch klar, sie gehen visionistisch in den Beruf hinein und lernen nichts als - in ihren Augen - Hierarchie, Hrte, Ungerechtigkeit, Krankheit und Tod kennen. 
Jemand der lter ist wei, dass man vielerlei Dinge nicht so dramatisch nehmen braucht, da es nur heie Luft ist. Lsst sich nicht mehr so leicht Angst machen und sieht alles lockerer. Und das, das bekommt man leider nur durch Lebenserfahrung. 

Aber ich habe nichts gegen junge Leute, die das wirklich wollen. Gott bewahre, nein. Jedoch glaube ich das deren Horizont fr diesen Beruf noch nicht ausgeprgt genug ist und es somit schade ist um diese Leute.  Ich habe mir im Gaststudium bereits die Studiengnge angeschaut. Die Inhalte, die Professoren, die Studenten. Und jedesmal als ich rausgekommen bin, war ich der Meinung, diese jungen sind sind fr solche Sachen einfach zu jung (mag sich jetzt vielleicht bld anhren). Sie verstehen es noch nicht. Ist ja klar, wie denn auch, wenn man direkt von der Schulbank und der Mama in diesen hchst anspruchsvollen Beruf geht, dessen zugrundeliegende Daseinsberechtigung, nmlich der Mensch und die unendlichen Facetten des  Lebens noch nicht mal ansatzweise zu spren bekommen hat. Als med. Beispiel wren genannt psychosomatische Zusammenhnge. 

Ich sage nicht, da sie es nicht knnten, sondern einfach erstmal lernen sollten, da viele Dinge, die das Leben bietet nicht so ernst genommen werden mssen, wie sie erscheinen. Wenn das so wre, dann gbe es in diesem Forum nur ein Viertel aller Beitrge und kein 20-jhriger wrde von Depressionen reden.







> Aber auch das Anita, ist eine Verallgemeinerung. 
> 
> Es gibt auch unter 30 Jhrige, die das wirklich wollen und lange Wartezeiten oder hnliches auf sich nehmen, weil Medizin ein Traum fr sie ist und manchmal auch bleiben wird.
> 
> Keine Frage, es gibt einige, von denen du schreibst, aber dass dir die Mehrheit in dem Alter so erscheint, liegt wohl daran, dass ber 40 Jhrige eben eine Minderheit sind  (war das jetzt verstndlich ? )
> 
> Und das Zulassungsalter zu erhhen wre mM nach Unsinn. Wenn dann wre ich fr ein KPP vor dem Studium oder hnliches. Aber das war nicht die Frage.

----------


## Cassy

> Wenn ich was zu sagen htte, dann wrde ich das Mindestalter fr Studienfcher wie Medizin, Psychologie auf mindestens 30 Jahre heraufsetzen.
> Denn dann wrde sich bis dahin die Spreu vom Weizen trennen in: Wer will das wirklich und wer nicht.



Wie gut dass ich erst Mitte 20 bin, trotzdem Lebenserfahrung habe, den Klinikalltag nur zu gut kenne und sogar eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung (mit Staatsexamen) habe  :Grinnnss!:  Ich denke das war eine ordentlich lange Wartezeit die ich hinter mich gebracht habe... Und ich war sicherlich nicht auf diesen "Tttel-Stationen" sondern auf denen, wo die Patienten und man selbst um deren Leben hart gekmpft und dennoch viele verloren hat.

Aber deiner Meinung nach htte ich einfach so dann noch ein halbes Jahrzehnt warten sollen, denn dann wr meine Lebenserfahrung sicherlich immens gestiegen?

----------


## ACP

@ Anita:
Ich als eine der jungen melde mich dann einfach mal zu Wort. Warum sollten wir andere menschen nur als Krankheiten sehen? Mir ist trotz meines Alters duchaus bewusst, dass es menschen sind die man behandelt. Dass diese Menschen Gefhle haben und manchmal nur jemanden zum reden brauchen kann auch jemand in meinem Alter wissen. Warum soll ich noch ein Jahrzehnt durch die Weltgeschichte tappen, eine Familie grnden und dann erst medizin studieren? Wenn man dann nur von Lebenserfahrung spricht die einen angeblich dazu befhigen soll diesen Beruf auszuben dann sollte man im allgemeinen sein Abitur gleich 10 Jahre spter ablegen. Denn den realittsshock bekommt man in jedem Beruf irgendwann. Selbst wenn man lter ist kann es einem doch passieren dass Medizin dann auf einmal doch nciht das ist mit dem man glcklich wird. Vorher kann das niemand wissen egal wie alt man ist. man kann Praktikas machen und mit anderen reden, aber letztendlich wei man davon trotzdem nciht wie man sich fhlt wenn man tatschlich in deren position ist und jemanden behandeln soll.

Natrlich gibt es viele Leute in meinem Alter die sich nicht vollkommen sicher sind und ich msste lgen wrde ich behaupte ich wre es zu hundertprozent. Aber was bringt es mir jetzt noch 10 jahre zu warten? Ich bezweifle, dass ich dann sicherer wre. Ich bin selbst oft ber einige in meinem Alter emprt die Medizin nicht wirklich machen wollen (eine Mitpraktikantin hat mir auch erzhlt sie htte auf die ganzen Kranken keine Lust oder der ein oder andere macht es halt nur wegen seinem Schnitt), aber ich verweise nur auf den Threadsteller der selbst schon ber 40 ist das Fach jetzt aber nicht aus Berufung studieren mchte, sondern einfach nur weil er denkt da bekommt er  auch mit 50 noch einen Job.

Im brigen findet man Depressionen in so ziemlich jeder Alterklasse. Und auch wenn man erst mit 30 beginnt kann man irgendwann an den Punkt kommen wo man meint alles Falle ber einen zusammen, man knne das Pensum nicht schaffen etc. 
Was das ernster nehmen anbelangt stimme ich dir zu da ich auch dazu tendiere mir vieles zu herzen zunehmen. Habe das schon in meinem KPP gemerkt und daraus gelernt. Doch man kann auch das nicht wieder nur auf das junge Alter zurckfhren. denn meist ist das eine Charaktereigenschaft die einige haben und andere halt nicht. Und auerdem hat man damit nicht nur im bereich der medizin ein problem schlechte Arbeitbedingungen gibt es auch im Bro.

----------


## Hippokrates2

ICh kann dazu sagen: Man wchst mit den Aufgaben! Insofern ist das so in Ordnung, wie es ist. Die, die das Studium durchziehen, haben ja bewiesen, dass sie reif genug sind...

----------


## ACP

:Meine Meinung:

----------


## schenky

Das sehe ich genauso.

Man kann den "jungen" nun wirlich nicht zum Vowurf machen, dass sie das Gesundheitssystem, die Gesellschaft etc. nicht gut genug kennengelernt haben.
Wenn jemand das Studium schafft, egal in welchem Alter, hat er seine Fhigkeit bewiesen ( was noch nicht bedeutet das aus jedem ein guter Arzt wird).

Gre

Sebastian (mit 28 Jahren auch nicht mehr der jngste  :hmmm...:   )

----------


## airmaria

Was ist denn das bitte fr ein Schwachsinn, das Alter fr Zulassung zum Studium (welches auch immer) hochsetzen zu wollen?
Warum nehmen sich irgendwelche Randgruppen immer raus, dass sie auf Grund ihrer Sonderstellung es besser knnen?
Sei es, dass die Heilpraktiker mehr Empathie aufbringen knnen, der Physiotherapeut mehr ganzheitlich denkt, die Pflegeleute den Patienten besser verstehen, die lteren aufgrund mehr Lebenserfahrung besser sind und was weiss ich noch alles frn Humbug...
Was ist Lebenserfahrung, wer hat sie, wer hat sie nicht, wofr braucht man sie wann an welcher Stelle?
Der Normalstudent macht seine allgemeinen Erfahrungen vielleicht erst whrend seiner Ausbildung, die der Alteinsteiger vielleicht schon hat, aber er macht seine Erfahrungen im angestrebten Beruf weiterhin und fortwhrend.
Und wer hat dann zum Bltezeitpunkt seiner Ttigkeit die meisten Erfahrungen wodrin, wer kann ein hheres Level im Beruf im Sinne der Ttigkeit als Arzt erreichen und lnger halten?
Derjenige, der frh anfngt, oder derjenige, der erst eins zwei Jahrzehnte Erfahrungen - in welcher Form auch immer - sammelt, bevor er sich an die Aufgabe traut?
airmaria

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> weit du, ich habe vor meiner HP Ausbildung und dem Medizinstudium unzhlige Praktika an mehreren Kliniken gemacht. 
> Aber ich habe nichts gegen junge Leute, die das wirklich wollen. Gott bewahre, nein. Jedoch glaube ich das deren Horizont fr diesen Beruf noch nicht ausgeprgt genug ist und es somit schade ist um diese Leute.  Ich habe mir im Gaststudium bereits die Studiengnge angeschaut. Die Inhalte, die Professoren, die Studenten. Und jedesmal als ich rausgekommen bin, war ich der Meinung, diese jungen sind sind fr solche Sachen einfach zu jung (mag sich jetzt vielleicht bld anhren). Sie verstehen es noch nicht. Ist ja klar, wie denn auch, wenn man direkt von der Schulbank und der Mama in diesen hchst anspruchsvollen Beruf geht, dessen zugrundeliegende Daseinsberechtigung, nmlich der Mensch und die unendlichen Facetten des  Lebens noch nicht mal ansatzweise zu spren bekommen hat. Als med. Beispiel wren genannt psychosomatische Zusammenhnge. 
> .


Du studierst doch noch gar nicht Medizin oder????
Also ist es ein bisschen so als wrde der Blinde von der Farbe reden......
denn was ein Medizinstudium bedeutet und welcher Eignung junge Kommilitonen haben ist nichts was man begreift wenn man sich mal nen bisschen in eine Vorlesung schleicht.

----------


## medijan

@Anita_P
Ich glaube du argumentierst aus einem gewissen Selbstverstndnis heraus, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann. Aber deine Meineung kann ich nicht teilen! Zur Erluterung: 
Du hast das Gefhl, dass du heute ein reiferer, "besserer" Mensch bist als mit 19 oder 20. Das ist als sehr positiv fr dich zu sehen und zeigt, dass du Erlebnisse und Herausforderungen in deinem Leben aus deiner Sicht dazu genutzt hast an ihnen zu wachsen. Aber du schlussfolgerst daraus, dass andere Menschen, die diese Erfahrungen nicht gemacht haben nicht in der Lage sein knnen bestimmte Aufgaben zu meistern und machst dich dadurch zum Mastaab fr alle. Das ist aber aus zwei Grnden nicht zulssig: Erstens kannst du nicht wissen in welcher Form du an der Herausforderung eines Studiums in jungen Jahren gewachsen wrst und zweitens sprichst du anderen Menschen ab sich ohne deinen "Schatz" an Lebenserfahrung schneller mit den Herausforderungen zu weiterzuentwickeln. 

Ich mchte es dir mit Hilfe einer Analogie verdeutlichen: Ich habe erst durch eine schwere Krankheit, durch die ich fr wohl fr lange Zeit das verloren habe, was mir im Leben am wichtigsten war, den Wunsch in mir entdeckt Medizin zu studieren. Ich denke, dass diese Erfahrung fr mich essenziell war und, dass ich durch sie spter in der Lage sein werde ngste und Probleme von Patienten besser zu verstehen. Ich glaube fest daran, dass meine persnliche Befhigung zum Arzt sein hierdurch gewachsen ist. Trotzdem ist es nicht zulssig zu behaupten, dass nur Menschen, die diese Erfahrung hinter sich haben zum Medizinstudium zugelassen werden sollten.

----------


## Hippokrates2

> @Anita_P
> Ich glaube du argumentierst aus einem gewissen Selbstverstndnis heraus, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann. Aber deine Meineung kann ich nicht teilen! Zur Erluterung: 
> Du hast das Gefhl, dass du heute ein reiferer, "besserer" Mensch bist als mit 19 oder 20. Das ist als sehr positiv fr dich zu sehen und zeigt, dass du Erlebnisse und Herausforderungen in deinem Leben aus deiner Sicht dazu genutzt hast an ihnen zu wachsen. Aber du schlussfolgerst daraus, dass andere Menschen, die diese Erfahrungen nicht gemacht haben nicht in der Lage sein knnen bestimmte Aufgaben zu meistern und machst dich dadurch zum Mastaab fr alle. Das ist aber aus zwei Grnden nicht zulssig: Erstens kannst du nicht wissen in welcher Form du an der Herausforderung eines Studiums in jungen Jahren gewachsen wrst und zweitens sprichst du anderen Menschen ab sich ohne deinen "Schatz" an Lebenserfahrung schneller mit den Herausforderungen zu weiterzuentwickeln. 
> 
> Ich mchte es dir mit Hilfe einer Analogie verdeutlichen: Ich habe erst durch eine schwere Krankheit, durch die ich fr wohl fr lange Zeit das verloren habe, was mir im Leben am wichtigsten war, den Wunsch in mir entdeckt Medizin zu studieren. Ich denke, dass diese Erfahrung fr mich essenziell war und, dass ich durch sie spter in der Lage sein werde ngste und Probleme von Patienten besser zu verstehen. Ich glaube fest daran, dass meine persnliche Befhigung zum Arzt sein hierdurch gewachsen ist. Trotzdem ist es nicht zulssig zu behaupten, dass nur Menschen, die diese Erfahrung hinter sich haben zum Medizinstudium zugelassen werden sollten.


  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## funny

Tendenziell ist es aber so, dass man mehr Lebenserfahrung und Selbstvertrauen hat, wenn man lter geworden ist. (Ausnahmen besttigen die Regel), aber die groe Tendenz ist das schon.

Bsp.: Psychotherapie. Ich stelle es mir schwierig vor, wie sich ein 30-jhriger (Arzt oder Psychologe) da zu einem 58-jhrigen Manager mit Burn-Out, kaputter Ehe, entfremdeten Kinder etc. verhalten will. Ich wei, man muss keine Drogen genommen haben, um Drogenabhngige zu kurieren, aber ich glaube in diesem Bereich ist Lebenserfahrung Gold wert.

----------


## funny

> Du studierst doch noch gar nicht Medizin oder????
> Also ist es ein bisschen so als wrde der Blinde von der Farbe reden......
> denn was ein Medizinstudium bedeutet und welcher Eignung junge Kommilitonen haben ist nichts was man begreift wenn man sich mal nen bisschen in eine Vorlesung schleicht.


Ich studiere auch nicht Medizin. Aber Lebenserfahrung - dazu kann jeder einen Beitrag schreiben. Und ganz junge Menschen sind in der Regel noch "biegsamer" und "formbarer" - ein Grund brigens, weshalb gerade Unternehmen scharf auf sie sind. Ein 30-jhriger fragt da schon eher mal: Was soll der Schei. Mach ich nicht!

Also prinzipiell gilt schon die Regel: Je lter, desto mehr Erfahrung und weniger Naivitt und Idealismus.

Und gerade in einem Fach wie Medizin, in dem das Auswendiglernen einen groen Raum einnimmt und Hierarchien noch sehr starr sind, finde ich Anita Ps berlegungen nicht vllig falsch.

Der Witz ist doch allseits bekannt. Ein Mediziner, BWLer und Geisteswissenschaftler erhalten den Auftrag, ein Telefonbuch auswendig lernen:

Der Mediziner fragt: Bis wann?
Der BWLer: Was habe ich davon?
Der Geisteswisenschaftler: Warum soll ich es auswendig lernen?

Ist schon ein Quentschen Wahrheit dran.   ::-dance:

----------


## medijan

> Ich studiere auch nicht Medizin. Aber Lebenserfahrung - dazu kann jeder einen Beitrag schreiben. Und ganz junge Menschen sind in der Regel noch "biegsamer" und "formbarer" - ein Grund brigens, weshalb gerade Unternehmen scharf auf sie sind. Ein 30-jhriger fragt da schon eher mal: Was soll der Schei. Mach ich nicht!
> 
> Also prinzipiell gilt schon die Regel: Je lter, desto mehr Erfahrung und weniger Naivitt und Idealismus.
> 
> Und gerade in einem Fach wie Medizin, in dem das Auswendiglernen einen groen Raum einnimmt und Hierarchien noch sehr starr sind, finde ich Anita Ps berlegungen nicht vllig falsch.
> 
> Der Witz ist doch allseits bekannt. Ein Mediziner, BWLer und Geisteswissenschaftler erhalten den Auftrag, ein Telefonbuch auswendig lernen:
> 
> Der Mediziner fragt: Bis wann?
> ...


Aber ist es nicht auch das auswendig lernen, was es einem ermglicht ein so komplexes System wie den menschlichen Krper in so kurzer Zeit in seinen Grundzgen zu verstehen?

Gehrt nicht gerade zur Medizin eine gehrige Portion Idealismus dazu?

Und ist es nicht von neurowissenschaftlicher und von kybernetischer Seite her erwiesen, dass ein junges Gehirn mehr Information pro Zeit speichern kann? Mir ist klar, dass man aus konstruktivistischer Sicht argumentieren kann, dass die Anschlussfhigkeit an zuvor gelerntes Wissen mit der Lebenserfahrung zunimmt. Aber mir fllt es trotz meines wohl studiumsbedingten Hanges zur Analogienbildung schwer  eine Mglichkeit zu finden die -oxidation der Fettsuren an normale Erfahrung sinnvoll anzuknpfen... 

Als letzen Punkt mchte ich noch sagen, dass fr einen spten Berufseinstieg als Arzt wohl jede Menge Formbarkeit von Nten ist, denn man kommt, wie du schon schriebst, in ein sehr starres hierarchisches System.

----------


## Hippokrates2

Medijan hat es auf den Punkt gebracht! Man sollte langsam aufhren mit dem Humbuk zu jung zu alt...Ich sagte schon mal: Man wchst mit den Aufgaben!
Man kann sagen, dass Lebenserfahrung nicht saden kann, aber dass diese auch nicht ber dem fachlichen Wissen gestellt werden sollte. Denn die Lebenserfahrung wird nicht die Diagnsose stellen und schon gra nicht die Therapie bewirken! Insofern gehe ich vllig konform mit der Aussage von medijan!

----------


## funny

> Aber ist es nicht auch das auswendig lernen, was es einem ermglicht ein so komplexes System wie den menschlichen Krper in so kurzer Zeit in seinen Grundzgen zu verstehen?
> 
> Gehrt nicht gerade zur Medizin eine gehrige Portion Idealismus dazu?
> 
> Und ist es nicht von neurowissenschaftlicher und von kybernetischer Seite her erwiesen, dass ein junges Gehirn mehr Information pro Zeit speichern kann? Mir ist klar, dass man aus konstruktivistischer Sicht argumentieren kann, dass die Anschlussfhigkeit an zuvor gelerntes Wissen mit der Lebenserfahrung zunimmt. Aber mir fllt es trotz meines wohl studiumsbedingten Hanges zur Analogienbildung schwer  eine Mglichkeit zu finden die -oxidation der Fettsuren an normale Erfahrung sinnvoll anzuknpfen... 
> 
> Als letzen Punkt mchte ich noch sagen, dass fr einen spten Berufseinstieg als Arzt wohl jede Menge Formbarkeit von Nten ist, denn man kommt, wie du schon schriebst, in ein sehr starres hierarchisches System.


Ich stimme dir zu bis auf deinen letzten Absatz. Den finde ich problematisch. Man sollte sich von niemandem verformen lassen. Dann lieber gehen! Das ist kein Job der Welt wert.

----------


## primus

ach leute, was soll denn dieser ganze unsinn?

seit wann sagt das alter eines menschen etwas ber seine psychosoziokulturelle reife aus (ich meine jenseits der pubertt) ???

es gibt menschen, die mit 18 sehr vernnftig handeln und fr ihren lebensunterhalt selbst aufkommen mssen und 40-jhrige, die immer noch flausen im kopf haben...

das ist doch eine kindergartendiskussion, die ihr hier fhrt!

seit wann muss man sich in deutschland fr ein gutes abi und die sofortige zulassung zum studium entschuldigen? ich bitte euch!

nach aufnahme des medizinstudiums hat man immer noch die mglichkeit in den mindestens 10 jahren bis zur facharztprfung "nachzureifen"  :hmmm...:  .

man muss das kind auch mal beim namen nennen:
diejenigen, die sich erst mit 30-50 fr medizin entscheiden, wussten entweder nicht rechtzeitig, was sie im leben beruflich erreichen wollen oder waren schulisch nicht gut genug (fr die sofortige zulassung) oder haben es sich damals nicht zugetraut - bedurften also einer gewissen "nachreife" (um mal bei diesem terminus zu bleiben).

ich persnlich finde es richtig, dass auch aspiranten mit suboptimalem abi-schnitt nach einer gewissen wartezeit zum studium zugelassen werden. 
ich fnde es nicht fair, wenn man z. b. bei 1,9 die grenze ansetzte und alle, die darber wren, drften (in diesem leben) nicht rzte werden.
ein gutes abi allein macht noch keinen arzt.

doch statt sich ber die chance, doch noch medizin studieren zu knnen, zu freuen, taucht nun das scheinargument der fehlenden lebenserfahrung der direkt zugelassenen auf. 
sorry, leute, doch das zeugt fr mich nur von missgunst.

alle, die ihre zulassung (auf legalem wege) erhalten (egal ob mit 17 oder 57), haben das gute recht, ihr studium aufzunehmen und brauchen sich weder gegenseitig vorwrfe zu machen noch zu rechtfertigen.
die studienplatzvergabe ist teil des praktizierten bundesrepublikanischen rechts. niemand tut also etwas "unrechtes".

fazit: eine ebenso sinnlose wie unntze diskussion.

----------


## alley_cat75

> es gibt menschen, die mit 18 sehr vernnftig handeln ... und 40-jhrige, die immer noch flausen im kopf haben.


Danke fr diese Erkenntnis, der ich mich voll und ganz anschliee. Fr ein sehr gutes Abi muss sich niemand entschuldigen. Wie gesagt, *ich*  habe whrend meiner vorherigen Ausbildung an Reife gewonnen. Ich bin mir in der Tat nicht sicher, ob ich, wenn Studiumbeginn mit 19, berhaupt diese 6 theorielastigen Jahre durchgehalten htte. Letztendlich sind wir alle verschieden - zum Glck. Mich erregen lediglich jene Aussagen, in denen es um Studienplatzklau oder Sozialschmarotzer geht, nur weil es Sptentscheider oder Umdenker gibt.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Danke fr diese Erkenntnis, der ich mich voll und ganz anschliee. Fr ein sehr gutes Abi muss sich niemand entschuldigen. Wie gesagt, *ich*  habe whrend meiner vorherigen Ausbildung an Reife gewonnen. Ich bin mir in der Tat nicht sicher, ob ich, wenn Studiumbeginn mit 19, berhaupt diese 6 theorielastigen Jahre durchgehalten htte. Letztendlich sind wir alle verschieden - zum Glck. Mich erregen lediglich jene Aussagen, in denen es um Studienplatzklau oder Sozialschmarotzer geht, nur weil es Sptentscheider oder Umdenker gibt.


Na das ist doch mal ganz wunderbar auf den Punkt gebracht!
Denn ich sehs genauso und bei mir wars genauso..........

----------


## Kajana79

Schade, dass sich viele so auf das Alter versteifen... Also, ich sagte es ja auch schon mal, ich habe mit 19 angefangen zu studieren und war mit 25 fertig. Wenn mir jetzt einer sagt, ich sei dafr zu unreif und knnte eigentlich gar keine gute rztin sein weil viel zu jung dann rgert mich das. Ich kann mich sehr wohl in 58jhrige Patienten eindenken und diese auch behandeln. Es gibt sicherlich tollere rzte als mich, aber die sind dann nicht besser, weil sie lter sind. Sechs Jahre Studium sollten eigentlich ausreichen, um so die Grundzge im Bereich Zwischenmenschlichkeit mitzubekommen. Egal, wie alt man ist.

----------


## Plotin

Grundstzlich bin ich ebenfalls dafr, das Medizinstudium so frh wie mglich zu beginnen - wenn es nach mir ginge, schon mit 16 oder 17 Jahren. Das Geschwafel um menschliche Reife ist Augenwischerei, zunchst kommt es auf fachliches Knowhow an, der Rest kommt mit der Zeit durch angesammelte Lebenserfahrung.

Noch mal ein Wort zu den 40+ Leuten, die sich mit der Idee tragen, das Studium zu beginnen: Wenn ihr euch durch einen Thread wie diesen verunsichern lasst, dann seid ihr ohnehin zu weich fr das Studium - denn dieses ist brutale Lernerei und stringente Berufsausbildung.

Ihr werdet im Laufe des Studiums noch hufig auf gehssige Bemerkungen eurer Komillitonen stoen, die sich ber euer fortgeschrittenes Alter aufregen und euch deshalb fr pervers halten. Vergesst diese Typen! Das sind eh Spacken und Spasten, die durch ihre Vorurteile gesteuert werden. Wenn ihr euch daran strt, habt ihr nicht gengend Autonomie und werdet im Studium durch die emotionale Belastung, die solche Vorbehalte gegen euch auslsen werden, scheitern.

----------


## Gimlie

Nun verfolge ich Diese Alterreife-Diskussion schon eine Weile.
Ich denke nicht das man Reife oder hnliches alleine am Alter fest machen kann! Es liegt an der Person selbst, weder erreiche ich Reife oder Einsicht durch eine Ausbildung noch durch ein Studium und schon gar nicht durch einen Schulabschluss!!!   :Meine Meinung:  

Es ist unumstritten das eine Ausbildung vor dem Studium nicht schadet, aber ob sie was ntzt hngt davon ab was man gemacht hat. Manch einer kann viel fr sich mitnehmen, ein anderer stellt fest das der ganze Bereich nichts fr Ihn ist und wieder andere sehen kein weiterkommen durch die Ausbildung. Eines aber bekommt keiner, nmlich Reife. Man kann Erfahrungen mitnehmen, vielleicht auch s.g "soft-skills" trainieren, aber mit Reife hat das nichts zu tun. Mit Menschen umgehen zu knnen ist einem ein stckweit in die Wiege gelegt, auch hier kommt sicher einiges mit der Erfahrung, aber es gibt welche die knnen es auch mit 19 und welche die es mit 80 noch nicht knnen.  :Meine Meinung:  
In anderen Lndern enthlt das Med-Studium auch Kurse und Seminare in denen Kommunikation und Teamfhigkeit vermittelt und trainiert werden. Dies wre sicher auch hierzulande eine gute Sache.

Wie gesagt es gibt Personen die Anfang 20 sind mit denen man wunderbar tiefgreifende Gesprche frhen kann, die perfekte Teamplayer sind und trotzdem Fhrungsqualitt besitzen und perfekt mit Menschen, vor allem kranken Menschen umgehen knnen ohne "Altgescheit" zu sein. Genauso gibt es >40 jhrige die sich verhalten wie Kleinkinder und keinen Deut Empathie besitzen obwohl sie schon Jahre im Beruf sind und schon viel erlebt haben!

Gru
gimlie

----------


## Anita_P

> Wenn mir jetzt einer sagt, ich sei dafr zu unreif und knnte eigentlich gar keine gute rztin sein weil viel zu jung dann rgert mich das. Ich kann mich sehr wohl in 58jhrige Patienten eindenken und diese auch behandeln. Es gibt sicherlich tollere rzte als mich, aber die sind dann nicht besser, weil sie lter sind. Sechs Jahre Studium sollten eigentlich ausreichen, um so die Grundzge im Bereich Zwischenmenschlichkeit mitzubekommen. Egal, wie alt man ist.


Niemand spricht dir ab, eine gute rztin zu sein, im Gegenteil ich bin berzeugt davon dass du das bist und auch Menschen sehr gut behandelst. Was ich aber nicht glaube ist, da du dich in eine 58-jhrige Dame hineinversetzen kannst. Das kannst du gar nicht knnen, das kannst du erst wenn du selbst 58 bist. Ich wrde mir niemals anmaen zu sagen, ich knne mich in jemanden hineinversetzen, der erheblich lter ist als ich. Mit sowas wre ich sehr vorsichtig. 

Es geht auch nicht darum, da ltere bessere rzte sind oder Jngere. (Tatsache ist, da Jngere bessere auswendig lernen knnen.... 
ltere dagegen lernen eher berblicks- und zusammenhangsmig.) Und genau um diesen berblick geht es mir. 

Einfache Frage an die JUNGEN < 30: eine Patientin, w., 45 Jahre kommt und klagt ber Obstipation, seit ca. 3 Wochen. Keine Vorerkrankungen, keine Medikamente. Was tut ihr? Mal schauen, was euch dazu alles einfllt.

----------


## schwarzwald

> Einfache Frage an die JUNGEN < 30: eine Patientin, w., 45 Jahre kommt und klagt ber Obstipation, seit ca. 3 Wochen. Keine Vorerkrankungen, keine Medikamente. Was tut ihr? Mal schauen, was euch dazu alles einfllt.



Sorry, aber das find ich jetzt kindisch   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Skalpella

> Sorry, aber das find ich jetzt kindisch


  :Meine Meinung:  
Genau das wollt ich auch grad schreiben... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schwarzwald

> Genau das wollt ich auch grad schreiben...



 :Grinnnss!:  woran das wohl liegt meine Liebe ?  :hmmm...:  sorry frs OFT

----------


## test

Wenn man mit was wei ich wieviel Jahren (40?, wei nich wie alt du warst Anita) meint man knne rzte fachlich beurteilen, ohne berhaupt ein Medizinstudium begonnen zu haben, dann nenne ich das nicht Reife, sondern grenzenlose Naivitt, Grenwahn oder Realittsfremde bzw. alles drei zusammen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Anita_P

...warum habe ich bloss mit solchen Antworten gerechnet? 

Ob es wohl an der Lebenserfahrung liegt?

----------


## Jauheliha

> Einfache Frage an die JUNGEN < 30: eine Patientin, w., 45 Jahre kommt und klagt ber Obstipation, seit ca. 3 Wochen. Keine Vorerkrankungen, keine Medikamente. Was tut ihr? Mal schauen, was euch dazu alles einfllt.


Was wrdest DU denn tun?
Und warum wrdest du es tun? Weil du genug Lebenserfahrung besitzt oder weil du Medizin studiert hast?

----------


## Evil

> Einfache Frage an die JUNGEN < 30: eine Patientin, w., 45 Jahre kommt und klagt ber Obstipation, seit ca. 3 Wochen. Keine Vorerkrankungen, keine Medikamente. Was tut ihr? Mal schauen, was euch dazu alles einfllt.


Anamnese, Untersuchung, Labor, Abdomen-Sono, Kolo anmelden, bei entsprechenden Befunden ggf. R-Abdomen-bersicht oder sogar CT. Und was sagt das jetzt ber mich aus?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Anilila

> Niemand spricht dir ab, eine gute rztin zu sein, im Gegenteil ich bin berzeugt davon dass du das bist und auch Menschen sehr gut behandelst. Was ich aber nicht glaube ist, da du dich in eine 58-jhrige Dame hineinversetzen kannst. Das kannst du gar nicht knnen, das kannst du erst wenn du selbst 58 bist. Ich wrde mir niemals anmaen zu sagen, ich knne mich in jemanden hineinversetzen, der erheblich lter ist als ich. Mit sowas wre ich sehr vorsichtig.


Also sorry, aber das is echt der grte Quatsch, den ich seit langem gehrt hab...  :Meine Meinung:  

Was machst Du denn, wenn (vorausgesetzt, Du wirst mal irgendwann ein Medizinstudium beginnen, erfolgreich beenden und schlielich als rztin klinisch ttig sein) eine schlimm kranke 80-jhrige Patientin Deiner medizinischer Hilfe bedarf? Rufst Du dann Deinen hoffentlich noch praktizierenden 81-jhrigen Kollegen, der sich dann aufgrund seiner fortgeschrittenen Lebenserfahrung in die Pat. hineinversetzen kann und empathisch handelt?!?!  :Nixweiss:  

Also wie hier schon einige geschrieben haben, denk ich auch, dass empathisches Handeln und gutes Umgehen mit Pat. (oder auch Menschen im allg.) eine reine Typsache ist und nichts mit dem Alter zu tun hat.
Wer mit 20 schon ein totaler Soziopath oder in zwischenmenschlichem Handeln unfhig ist, wird das auch i.d.R. mit 40 nicht abgelegt haben   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich bin bei dieser Frage immer noch auf der Suche nach der Notwendigkeit von Lebenserfahrung... Kann mir das jemand mal erklren???

----------


## test

> ...warum habe ich bloss mit solchen Antworten gerechnet? 
> 
> Ob es wohl an der Lebenserfahrung liegt?


Vielleicht reicht gesunder Menschenverstand?

----------


## schwarzwald

> ...warum habe ich bloss mit solchen Antworten gerechnet? 
> 
> Ob es wohl an der Lebenserfahrung liegt?



Sorry Anita, wohl eher an der Vorlage. Wer so was postet braucht nix andres zu erwarten  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sidewinder

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, mchte ich bei der ganzen Diskussion um Empathie und Einfhlungsvermgen etc. auch nochmal auf einen anderen Aspekt verweisen: nmlich die fachliche Kompetenz. Zumindest ich stelle bei meinen Erwartungen an einen Arzt, der mich behandelt, die fachliche Kompetenz an erste Stelle und erst danach das einfhlungsvermgen, die Empathie, wie gut er sich in mich hineinversetzen kann etc. 
berspitzt gesagt: es bringt mir nichts, wenn mir jemand das Hndchen hlt, wenn ich dann tot bin. Lieber werde ich aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Einfhlungsvermgens des Arztes dumm angeschnautzt, aber lebe dafr! 
Der Punkt ist einfach, da es schon sein mag, da man sich als 40 jhriger Mensch bessere in einen lteren Patienten hineinversetzen kann als wenn man erst 26 oder 27 ist. Aber wenn du mit 40 zu studieren anfngst und dann mit 46 fertig bist, dann hast du mit 46 nicht mehr fachliche Kompetenz als jemand, der mit 26 fertig ist, du bist einfach ein "dummer Uniabsolvent im ersten Weiterbildungsjahr", d.h. bei aller menschlicher oder empathischer Kompetenz und aller Lebenserfahrung, die du einem Menschen entgegenbringen kannst, kannst du ihm nicht notwendigerweise die rein medizinisch-fachlich berlegene Behandlung zukommen lassen: ob du nun als 26 jhriger Medizinabsolvent alleine vor deinem ersten akuten Myokardinfarktpatienten stehst oder als 46 jhriger Medizinabsolvent, ich glaube kaum, da dir da deine Lebenserfahrung so viel bringt.
Ich bin absolut der Meinung, da zu einer gute medizinischen Behandlung auch die soziale, emotionale, empathische Komponente gehrt, aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann zhlt zuerst mal die fachliche Kompetenz, die erwirbt man auch durch Erfahrung (und durch Alter), aber nicht durch allgemeine Lebenserfahrung. Das ist Erfahrung, die man sich erst aneigenen kann, wenn man klinische ttig wird.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte das einigermaen rberbringen, vielleicht passt es auch nicht so ganz zur Diskussion, aber ich finde, man sollte das nicht auer Acht lassen!
Ich htte im Notfall lieber jemanden zur Stelle, der wei, was er tut, wenn er mir Kortisol, Adrenalin, Antihistaminika reinhaut und mich tracheotomiert...da ist es mir ziemlich egal, ob er sich in mich reinversetzen kann.
Lebenserfahrung IST hilfreich in vielen Belangen, aber eben auch nur eine Teilkomponente.

----------


## medijan

Auerdem kann man diese Logik ja auch umdrehen: Wie willst du dich als (wenn du fertig bist) ber 40-Jhrige Schachtel in heutige Jugentliche hineinversetzen? Du hast halt nicht die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie die meisten von ihnen...

Ist das vielleicht quatsch was ich schreibe? Mglicherweise. Aber auch kein grerer Quatsch, als wenn man jungen aber erwachsenen Menschen prinzipiell die Fhigkeit abspricht sich in ltere Menschen hineinzuversetzen. So funktioniert menschliches Zusammenleben einfach nicht. Wir haben durch unsere neurologische Ausstattung (Spiegelneurone) sogar die Mglichkeit Empfindungen von anderen Spezies nachzuempfinden! Warum sollen wir nicht in der Lage sein das auch bei anderen Menschen zu tun?

@Anita_P: Ich habe das starke Gefhl, dass deine Worte durch eine Art Alterseitelkeit geprgt sind. Das ist zwar wie ich schon in einem Post vormals beschrieben habe in gewissem Umfang gut und gehrt zu einer gesunden Psyche, aber man sollte bei deinen heeren Ansprchen bezogen auf die eigenen menschlichen Qualifikationen eben doch in der Lage sein diese Gefhle zu reflektieren. Denn fr dein Alter kannst du nichts. Es ist zum Groteil nicht deine persnliche Leistung 40 geworden zu sein.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ...warum habe ich bloss mit solchen Antworten gerechnet? 
> 
> Ob es wohl an der Lebenserfahrung liegt?


Na aber woran denn sonst?? Entweder du hast im Rahmen deiner
Heilpraktikerausbildung einmal zu tief das falsche eingeatmet oder deine
Raiki Exkursion ist falsch gelaufen...
.. auf alle Flle kommst du unglaublich schrg und abgefahren rber.
Du studierst noch gar nicht Medizin (zumindestens nicht in diesem Leben,
aber vielleicht in einem frheren??und das zhlt ja auch..)
Empathie und Einfhlungsvermgen sind wichtig aber nicht wichtiger
als ein gutes fundiertes Wissen.Und das kann man auch mit 20 knnen und
mit 40 nicht.
Oder ist deine 40 jhrige Lebenserfahrung das worauf du alles aufbaust.
Wie schon in einem anderen Thread beschrieben empfehle ich dir die
Grndung der Fachrichtung Plastische Psychiatrie.

----------


## funny

> Na aber woran denn sonst?? Entweder du hast im Rahmen deiner
> Heilpraktikerausbildung einmal zu tief das falsche eingeatmet oder deine
> Raiki Exkursion ist falsch gelaufen...
> .. auf alle Flle kommst du unglaublich schrg und abgefahren rber.
> Du studierst noch gar nicht Medizin (zumindestens nicht in diesem Leben,
> aber vielleicht in einem frheren??und das zhlt ja auch..)
> Empathie und Einfhlungsvermgen sind wichtig aber nicht wichtiger
> als ein gutes fundiertes Wissen.Und das kann man auch mit 20 knnen und
> mit 40 nicht.
> ...


Kinder, ihr sollt euch nicht streiten, sondern einander mit Anstand behandeln.
Plastische Psychiatrie finde ich trotzdem lustig   :Grinnnss!:  

Wre mal interessant zu wissen, ob es auf dieser Welt einen plastischen Chirurgen gibt, der gleichzeitig Psychotherapie macht. Bei den OPs gibt es dann auch einige Vergnstigungen, wenn man bereits in seiner/ihrer Therapie ist.  :bhh:

----------


## Peter_1

... muss ich ja auch nochmal was schreiben, weil es einen ja nicht loslsst wenn man diesen Unfug bezglich der Qualifikationen als Arzt liest. "Lebenserfahrung" hrt sich ja toll an, ist aber nun mal per se sehr individuell! Wenn meine Lebenserfahrung als 50 jhriger daraus besteht mein Leben der Erforschung der Beinhaare der roten Waldameise in Sdafrika gewidmet zu haben (und smtliche soziale Kontakte darunter gelitten haben) ist das auch Lebenserfahrung, prdestiniert mich jetzt aber nicht unbedingt zum Psychotherapeuten oder zum empathischen Arzt (aber zum Experten fr Beinhaare von roten Waldameisen). Umgekehrt kann man als 20 jhriger ein groes Interesse (und auch Empathie) am Leben anderer zeigen ohne groe "Lebenserfahrung". Ausserdem ist Arztsein wie schon Sidewinder sagt nicht nur "Empathie" (was ntzt die wenn ich jemandem auf dem Gewissen habe weil ich ihn medizinisch falsch behandelt habe) sondern eben auch Fachwissen und auch (je nach Fachrichtung) manuelles Geschick! Alles zusammen sollte einen Arzt ausmachen, diese Betonung von Allgemeinpltzen ("Lebenserfahrung" als solches) ist ja niedlich aber auch so ein bisschen neben der Spur. Mssen dann alle rzte 50 jhrig sein, die statistischen 2 Kinder haben, eine (berstandene) Drogenkarriere, 2 erfolgreich durchlaufene Scheidungen und eine berstandene Krebserkrankung um empathisch zu sein. Das ist wirklich ein bisschen naiv und zeugt eigentlich eher von einem kleinen Komplex (nmlich den zu denken man sei fr diesen Job besser geeignet als andere)! Ich spreche hier brigens mit meiner eigenen "Lebenserfahrung" als Arzt der jeden Tag viel "lebenserfahrenere" als mich beraten muss und dabei festgestellt hat das "Lebenszeit" per se nicht unbedingt bessere Problemlsungsstrategien mit sich bringt. Ich (32. J.) hatte brigens bisher wenig Probleme wenn sich eine 80-jhrige mit mir ber ihre Einsamkeit unterhlt und "nebenbei" habe ich auch das Fachwissen um z.B. ihre Herzinsuffizienz zu behandeln.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Kinder, ihr sollt euch nicht streiten, sondern einander mit Anstand behandeln.
> Plastische Psychiatrie finde ich trotzdem lustig   
> 
> Wre mal interessant zu wissen, ob es auf dieser Welt einen plastischen Chirurgen gibt, der gleichzeitig Psychotherapie macht. Bei den OPs gibt es dann auch einige Vergnstigungen, wenn man bereits in seiner/ihrer Therapie ist.


Da sie ja 100 Jahre Lebenserfahrung (natrlich gefangen im Krper einer
40 Jhrigen (?) )hat, ist es formal kein Streit unter Kindern sondern mehr
so'n Oma-Enkel bzw Uroma-Enkel-Streit.
Mensch jetzt haste mich uffe Idee gebracht ich werde der erste Plastiker
mit Psychotherapieerlaubnis??
Meine Frage:wenn ich den Patienten zu mehr Selbstvertrauen verholfen
habe, brauchen sie dann berhaupt noch nen chirurgischen Eingriff?????? 

Dilemma Dilemma, aber ich bleib glaub ich weiter auf Richtung NEURO

----------


## funny

> Da sie ja 100 Jahre Lebenserfahrung (natrlich gefangen im Krper einer
> 40 Jhrigen (?) )hat, ist es formal kein Streit unter Kindern sondern mehr
> so'n Oma-Enkel bzw Uroma-Enkel-Streit.
> Mensch jetzt haste mich uffe Idee gebracht ich werde der erste Plastiker
> mit Psychotherapieerlaubnis??
> Meine Frage:wenn ich den Patienten zu mehr Selbstvertrauen verholfen
> habe, brauchen sie dann berhaupt noch nen chirurgischen Eingriff?????? 
> 
> Dilemma Dilemma, aber ich bleib glaub ich weiter auf Richtung NEURO


Vielleicht brauchen sie ja keine Therapie mehr, wenn der chirurgische Eingriff gelungen ist. Dann wrdest du dir sozusagen dein eigenes Klientel schaffen und auch gleich wieder wegnehmen.

Wenn der chirurgische Eingriff allerdings milungen ist ( Stichwort Schlauchlippen oder Atombusen), dann kannst du sie therapieren. Allerdings drfte das mit dem Vertrauensverhltnis etwas schwierig werden.

----------


## funny

> ... muss ich ja auch nochmal was schreiben, weil es einen ja nicht loslsst wenn man diesen Unfug bezglich der Qualifikationen als Arzt liest. "Lebenserfahrung" hrt sich ja toll an, ist aber nun mal per se sehr individuell! Wenn meine Lebenserfahrung als 50 jhriger daraus besteht mein Leben der Erforschung der Beinhaare der roten Waldameise in Sdafrika gewidmet zu haben (und smtliche soziale Kontakte darunter gelitten haben) ist das auch Lebenserfahrung, prdestiniert mich jetzt aber nicht unbedingt zum Psychotherapeuten oder zum empathischen Arzt (aber zum Experten fr Beinhaare von roten Waldameisen). Umgekehrt kann man als 20 jhriger ein groes Interesse (und auch Empathie) am Leben anderer zeigen ohne groe "Lebenserfahrung". Ausserdem ist Arztsein wie schon Sidewinder sagt nicht nur "Empathie" (was ntzt die wenn ich jemandem auf dem Gewissen habe weil ich ihn medizinisch falsch behandelt habe) sondern eben auch Fachwissen und auch (je nach Fachrichtung) manuelles Geschick! Alles zusammen sollte einen Arzt ausmachen, diese Betonung von Allgemeinpltzen ("Lebenserfahrung" als solches) ist ja niedlich aber auch so ein bisschen neben der Spur. Mssen dann alle rzte 50 jhrig sein, die statistischen 2 Kinder haben, eine (berstandene) Drogenkarriere, 2 erfolgreich durchlaufene Scheidungen und eine berstandene Krebserkrankung um empathisch zu sein. Das ist wirklich ein bisschen naiv und zeugt eigentlich eher von einem kleinen Komplex (nmlich den zu denken man sei fr diesen Job besser geeignet als andere)! Ich spreche hier brigens mit meiner eigenen "Lebenserfahrung" als Arzt der jeden Tag viel "lebenserfahrenere" als mich beraten muss und dabei festgestellt hat das "Lebenszeit" per se nicht unbedingt bessere Problemlsungsstrategien mit sich bringt. Ich (32. J.) hatte brigens bisher wenig Probleme wenn sich eine 80-jhrige mit mir ber ihre Einsamkeit unterhlt und "nebenbei" habe ich auch das Fachwissen um z.B. ihre Herzinsuffizienz zu behandeln.


Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Es gibt offene, menschenfreundliche 23-jhrige, die mehr Empathie besitzen als irgendwelche 75-jhrigen, die in ihrem ganzen Leben nur gehorcht, verdrngt und gemosert haben. Es kommt auch auf die Qualitt der Lebenserfahrung an bzw. was man daraus gemacht hat.

----------


## Evil

Ich glaube, fr und wider von Lebenserfahrung sind jetzt ausreichend beleuchtet worden, also kommt bitte wieder zurck zum Ursprungsthema, ja?
Danke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## funny

> Ich glaube, fr und wider von Lebenserfahrung sind jetzt ausreichend beleuchtet worden, also kommt bitte wieder zurck zum Ursprungsthema, ja?
> Danke



Bist du Lehrer?   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
Warum sollten wir aufhren? Der thread-Ersteller hat sich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet (ist ihm wahrscheinlich was besseres als Medizin-Studium mit 45 eingefallen oder ihm ists pltzlich egal) und wenn wir drber reden wollen, sollten wir nicht schweigen mssen   :schnarch...:

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Es ist aber nicht im Sinne der bersichtlichkeit, verschiedene Themen innerhalb eines threads zu diskutieren. Ausserdem hat Evil als Mod durchaus das Recht zur Ordnung zu rufen.

----------


## Feuerblick

Genau, und wenn wirklich Bedarf an einer Diskussion ber Pro und Contra von Lebenserfahrung besteht, dann bitte in einem Extra-Thread dafr! 

Stellt euch bitte mal vor, ihr kommt als Oldie mit Informationsbedarf in dieses Forum, nutzt die Suchfunktion, findet diesen Thread und nach ein paar wenigen wirklichen Infos kommt Gehacke und danach wird ber Lebenserfahrung diskutiert. Nicht so richtig hilfreich, oder?

Gre
Feuerblick
MediLearn-Moderatorin

----------


## maga

Ich wrde gerne wissen: gibt es eine Altersgrenze nach oben fr die Zulassung zum Medizinstudium? Gru marga

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich wrde gerne wissen: gibt es eine Altersgrenze nach oben fr die Zulassung zum Medizinstudium? Gru marga


Nein gibt's nicht, der lteste in unserem Studienjahr hat dieses Jahr seinen
50. Geburtstag gefeiert.

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Nein gibt's nicht, der lteste in unserem Studienjahr hat dieses Jahr seinen
> 50. Geburtstag gefeiert.


Was mich in diesen Zusammenhang interessieren wrde, ist, welche konomische Stratigien die einzelnen Old.-Studenten entwickelt haben, um dann auch relativ Geldsorgenfrei zu studieren.

----------


## Raffaella

> Was mich in diesen Zusammenhang interessieren wrde, ist, welche konomische Stratigien die einzelnen Old.-Studenten entwickelt haben, um dann auch relativ Geldsorgenfrei zu studieren.


DAS wrde mich auch interessieren. Nebenbei arbeiten ist schn und gut, aber sich den gesamten Lebensunterhalt (ohne Bafg, Familienbeihilfen, Stipendium, etc.) NEBENBHER finanzieren zu mssen, ist ziemlich stressig. Zumal man ja als lterer Studiosi auch nimmer allein im 10 m2 Studentenzimmer leben und jeden Tag Spaghetti essen mchte...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Was mich in diesen Zusammenhang interessieren wrde, ist, welche konomische Stratigien die einzelnen Old.-Studenten entwickelt haben, um dann auch relativ Geldsorgenfrei zu studieren.


Tja soviele Mglichkeiten gibts ja da nicht....
Untersttzung von Eltern, Arbeiten, Untersttzung vom Partner,
Lotto spielen,Pferdewetten, Wetten allgemein.....

Oder halt so 40000 - 60000 Euronen vorher gespart haben.....

----------


## Jauheliha

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen... Wie sieht es denn mit elternunabhngigem Bafg aus? Kriegt man doch ab 30 oder wenn man lnger als drei Jahre gearbeitet hat!? Oder gibt's das im Zweitstudium nicht mehr?

----------


## medijan

Reich heiraten! So mach ich das  :bhh:

----------


## funny

> Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen... Wie sieht es denn mit elternunabhngigem Bafg aus? Kriegt man doch ab 30 oder wenn man lnger als drei Jahre gearbeitet hat!? Oder gibt's das im Zweitstudium nicht mehr?


Soweit ich das bei einer Freundin mitgekriegt habe, bekommst du ab 30 mit einem abgeschlossenen ersten Studium einfach gar nichts mehr; du hast keinen Rechtsanspruch auf gar nichts.

----------


## funny

> Reich heiraten! So mach ich das


Aber nur mit Ehevertrag, so dass du auch nach der Scheidung noch was davon hast   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hellequin

> Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen... Wie sieht es denn mit elternunabhngigem Bafg aus? Kriegt man doch ab 30 oder wenn man lnger als drei Jahre gearbeitet hat!? Oder gibt's das im Zweitstudium nicht mehr?


Wenn man sein Studium nach dem 30ten Lebensjahr beginnt, gibts kein Bafg. Und fr elternunabhngiges Bafg muss man insgesamt 6 Jahre gearbeitet haben, wobei bis zu 3 Jahre Ausbildung anerkannt werden.

----------


## Hippokrates2

ICh bin der Meinung, dass man ber 30ig auch noch BafG bekommt! Dies allerdings, nur wenn man an die Uni geht und sein ERSTSTUDIUM aufnehmen mchte! Ein Zweitstudium-Anwrter bekommt leider gar nichts!

----------


## Jauheliha

http://www.bafoeg-rechner.de/FAQ/elternunabhaengig.php

Hab's nochmal rausgesucht...


und knnte heulen... ich werde nichts kriegen... berhaupt nichts!

----------


## Hippokrates2

Grundstzlich kann nicht gefrdert werden, wer zu Beginn des Ausbildungsabschnitts schon das 30. Lebensjahr vollendet hat. Dennoch gibt es verschiedene Ausnahmeregelungen. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grundlage ist  10 Abs. 3 BAfG. Auszubildende, die bei Beginn des Ausbildungsabschnitts das 30. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, knnen grundstzlich nicht gefrdert werden. Es gibt aber verschiedene Ausnahmeregelungen, z. B. fr Absolventen des zweiten Bildungsweges, Berufsttige ohne formelle Hochschulzugangsberechtigung, die aufgrund ihrer beruflichen Qualifikation an einer Hochschule eingeschrieben worden sind, oder fr Personen, die aus persnlichen (z. B. Krankheit) oder familiren (z. B. Kindererziehung) Grnden gehindert waren, die Ausbildung vor Vollendung des 30. Lebensjahres zu beginnen. 

Eine Ausnahme von der Altersgrenze ist allerdings nur mglich, wenn die Auszubildenden die Ausbildung ihrer Wahl unverzglich nach Erreichen der Zugangsvoraussetzungen oder dem Wegfall der Hinderungsgrnde aufgenommen haben. 

Auskunft ber weitere Ausnahmen von der Altersgrenze erteilen die mter fr Ausbildungsfrderung. 
Quelle :Frown: Bundesministeruim fr Bildung und Forschung)

----------


## Hellequin

Das betrifft halt vermutlich nur einen ganz kleinen Bereich der Leute und du musst halt davon ausgehen, das die Bafg-mter das ziemlich eng sehen, wer unter diese Regelung fllt und wer nicht.

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Das betrifft halt vermutlich nur einen ganz kleinen Bereich der Leute und du musst halt davon ausgehen, das die Bafg-mter das ziemlich eng sehen, wer unter diese Regelung fllt und wer nicht.


Oh, ich bin gegenteiliger Meinung. Ich denke, die meisten, die in dem Alter an die Uni gehen wollen, haben die Hochschulzugangsberechtigung ber den zweiten  Bildungsweg erhalten. Die meisten aller Anderen sind sicherlich nach dem Abi an die Uni gegangen...Insofern finde ich die obige Info. als sehr relevant!

----------


## Gimlie

Oh das Bafg Amt sieht das sehr, sehr eng. Vor allem die Passage "... unmittelbar das Studium aufnehmen..." (frei zitiert).
Die versuchen immer dieses auszunutzen und das Bafg zu verweigern. Man muss da echt auf der Hut sein und gute Argumente und vor allem Nachweise haben um noch Bafg zu bekommen.

Gru

gimlie

----------


## Michael72

> Das betrifft halt vermutlich nur einen ganz kleinen Bereich der Leute





> Oh, ich bin gegenteiliger Meinung. Ich denke, die meisten, die in dem Alter an die Uni gehen wollen, haben die Hochschulzugangsberechtigung ber den zweiten Bildungsweg erhalten.


Also ich bekomme aus genau diesem Grund BafG. Mit 10h/Woche nebenbei arbeiten habe ich insgesamt knapp 900 Euro im Monat (Ab Oktober dann 960), was zwar nicht fr grosse Sprnge, aber fr ein entspanntes Studium reicht...

----------


## helicobacter

gibt es jemanden unter euch der mit 30+ noch bafg bekommen hat?

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Also ich bekomme aus genau diesem Grund BafG. Mit 10h/Woche nebenbei arbeiten habe ich insgesamt knapp 900 Euro im Monat (Ab Oktober dann 960), was zwar nicht fr grosse Sprnge, aber fr ein entspanntes Studium reicht...



Endlich hat sich einer gemeldet, der aus Erfahrung spricht   :Grinnnss!: 
Kannst Du uns bitte noch mitteilen, wie alt Du warst, als Du BafG beatragt hast, ob das ein groes Problem war, wo Du immatrikuliert bis?

----------


## Hellequin

> Oh, ich bin gegenteiliger Meinung. Ich denke, die meisten, die in dem Alter an die Uni gehen wollen, haben die Hochschulzugangsberechtigung ber den zweiten  Bildungsweg erhalten. Die meisten aller Anderen sind sicherlich nach dem Abi an die Uni gegangen...Insofern finde ich die obige Info. als sehr relevant!


Das was Gimlie sagt. Du musst ja mit deinem Abi durch zweiten Bildungsweg erstmal den NC knacken. Schaffst du das nicht und musst du noch warten, hast du das Studium nicht "unmittelbar" aufgenommen, also wird das Bafg-Amt versuchen dir das Geld vorzuenthalten.
Ich kenne jetzt keine Statistiken darber wie Zweiter Bildungswegabiturienten notenmig gegenber den "normalen" Abiturienten abschlieen. Soll heien, k.a. wie wahrscheinlich es ist ein gutes Abi via zweitem Bildungsweg hinzulegen. Versuchen wrde ich es auf jeden Fall, aber ich wrde mir halt im Vorfeld schon mal einen Alternativplan zurechtlegen, zumal bis zum Bescheid des Bafgamtes locker mal mehr als ein 1/4 Jahr vergeht.

----------


## Hippokrates2

Habe einen neuen thread erffnet http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...d.php?t=42595n

----------


## Michael72

> Endlich hat sich einer gemeldet, der aus Erfahrung spricht  
>  Kannst Du uns bitte noch mitteilen, wie alt Du warst, als Du BafG beatragt hast, ob das ein groes Problem war, wo Du immatrikuliert bis?


 Also: Abi 06, zweiter Bildungsweg, Schnitt 1,0
 Imma zum Okt. 06 in HD, BafG ebenfalls ab Okt 06, Alter zu dem Zeitpunkt 34, Beantragung des Bafgs war kein Problem, dauerte keine 10 Minuten, gab nie Nachfragen. 

 Und @ Plotin: ber fehlende soziale Integration kann ich eigentlich auch nicht klagen...

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Also: Abi 06, zweiter Bildungsweg, Schnitt 1,0
>  Imma zum Okt. 06 in HD, BafG ebenfalls ab Okt 06, Alter zu dem Zeitpunkt 34, Beantragung des Bafgs war kein Problem, dauerte keine 10 Minuten, gab nie Nachfragen. 
> 
>  Und @ Plotin: ber fehlende soziale Integration kann ich eigentlich auch nicht klagen...


Danke fr Deine Antwort! Mensch klasse DN, Glckwunsch dafr. Wir haben in Deinem Beispiel gesehen, dass es mglich ist, ber 30 BAfG zu bekommen. Was wir leider noch nicht in Erfahrung haben bringen knnen, ist, ob man es auch bekommen wrde, wenn man das Studium nicht unmittelbar nach dem Abi aufnehmen kann, weil man auf einen Platz warten MUSS! 
Ich wrde mich freuen, wenn sich hierzu jemand melden wrde.

----------


## Plotin

> ber fehlende soziale Integration kann ich eigentlich auch nicht klagen...


Nun ja, die Uni Heidelberg ist bekannt dafr, gerade die Erstsemester besonders grndlich in den Uni-Alltag einzufhren; auerdem ist das gesamte Konzept dort so ausgelegt, dass von Anfang an soziale Kompetenzen gefrdert und gefordert werden wie bei kaum einer anderen Uni in Deutschland.

Ein frherer Kollege von mir aus Mnster, nur ein paar Jahre jnger als ich, aber auch ber 30, hat zum jetzigen WS in HD Zahnmedizin begonnen und wei bis jetzt nur gutes ber das gesamte Semester zu berichten - seinen Schilderungen zufolge klappt die Eingliederung in diverse Arbeitsgruppen und Cliquen hervorragend, besser als erwartet. Keine Spur von Ausgrenzung oder Isolation, ganz im Gegenteil!

Es mag also auch ein wenig vom Studienort abhngen, wie schnell ein befriedigender Anschluss in die Gruppe gefunden werden kann. In dieser Hinsicht besteht vielleicht fr manch eine medizinische Fakultt noch Optimierungsbedarf, wenn es auch letztlich vom Einzelnen abhngt, wie umfassend die Eingliederung erfolgt.

----------


## helicobacter

wie ist es eigentlich im 2t studium? bekommt man da evtl. auch noch bafg als +30ger?

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

nein.

----------


## Maracuja

Nein, so weit ich wei bekommt man es mit 30 nicht mehr. Obwohl die Aussagen teilweise auch auseinander gehen. Manche sagen, dass es geht wenn man immer regelmig (d.h. jedes Semester !?) Bescheinigungen abgibt, um nachzuweisen das man noch studiert.

Eine Freundin hatte das Problem Herbst letzten Jahres. Sie war da schon ber 30 und bekommt (zumindest an der Dortmunder Uni) keins. Vielleicht unterscheidet sich das ja von Uni zu Uni!? 

Mara

----------


## Zag

Hmm ich frage mich nur irgendwie ob das als +30 Sinn hat mit Befg. 

einfach aus dem Grund das Bafg ja auch net so viel ist... (hchsatz um die 400Euro?) und man zustzlich ja auch noch max 400Euro hinzuverdienen darf im Monat.

Ist jetzt natrlich keine Verallgemeinerung aber denke die meisten 30+ werden doch mehr Geld im Monat brauchen als... 800 Euro... denn denke net das die noch bei Mutter wohnen oder so.

----------


## Hellequin

> einfach aus dem Grund das Bafg ja auch net so viel ist... (hchsatz um die 400Euro?) und man zustzlich ja auch noch max 400Euro hinzuverdienen darf im Monat.


Der Bafghchstsatz liegt ab WS 08/09 bei 643 €.

----------


## helicobacter

> Ist jetzt natrlich keine Verallgemeinerung aber denke die meisten 30+ werden doch mehr Geld im Monat brauchen als... 800 Euro... denn denke net das die noch bei Mutter wohnen oder so.


es wre einfach ein entspannteres studieren, wenn man fr "nur" 400 arbeiten muss...

----------


## Skalpella

Vom Hrensagen wei ich, dass im Herbst vielleicht auch der Freibetrag fr das, was man verdienen darf, erhht wird... *hoff*

Auerdem: 5200 ist die zulssige Vermgensgrenze! Der Rest wird durch 12 geteilt und vom monatlichen Bafg abgezogen. 
Beispiel: 6400 anzurechnendes Vermgen (auch Lebensversicherungen und hnliches zu 80%), 6400-5200=1200. 1200:12=100Euronen weniger Bafg pro Monat. 
Verschweigen ist sehr unklug, da mittlerweile Datenabgleiche gemacht werden.

----------


## Zag

Irgendwie zum kotzen, das die das mit dem Bafg so regeln. Da denke ich mir schn, kann doch whrend der Ausbildung Geld zurcklegen frs Studium, dann hab ich das Bafg noch extra. 

Und dann wrde ich ja praktisch kaum noch was bekommen... da muss man sich ja wirklich berlegen, ob man das Geld nicht spart und dann Bafg bekommt, oder das Gehalt irgendwie sofort an Mami oder Papi auf deren Konto einzahlt...

Wei eigentlich einer ob die Bafg Leute eigentlich auch die Gehalstabrechnungen sehen wollen der letzten Jahre? Also nach dem Motto: Wenn ihr die letzten beiden Jahre insgesamt so und soviel verdient habt, gibt es kein Bafg? Oder gucken die nur auf den aktuellen Vermgenswert?

----------


## Skalpella

Sie wollen die Gehaltsabrechnungen sehen, wenn Du elternunabhngiges Bafg beantragst. Sonst ist es ihnen egal, wieviel Du verdient hast. Es erfolgt also keine "retrograde" Krzung  :Grinnnss!:  
Ansparen auf Konten, die zum Beispeil den Eltern gehren ist natrlich eine elegante Lsung  :hmmm...:

----------


## Muriel

oder aber die Scheine unter die gute alte Matratze stecken  :bhh:

----------


## Dr. Nick Riviera

> Hrt mal endlich mit diesem "Platz wegnehmen" Argument auf!


Nur weil jemand ein Recht auf etwas hat, heit es immer noch nicht, dass dieses Recht in Anspruch nehmen auch gerecht ist.

Mit 45 mit dem Studium anzufangen mit dem Vorsatz tatschlich nach dem Studium zu arbeiten, halte ich fern der Realitt.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Plotin

> Nur weil jemand ein Recht auf etwas hat, heit es immer noch nicht, dass dieses Recht in Anspruch nehmen auch gerecht ist.


Hier berhrst du den Kompetenzbereich der Rechtsphilosophie und des Rechtspositivismus. Deine Behauptung zu diskutieren ist aufwndig. Wir kmen nicht besonders schnell zu einem Ergebnis. Ansonsten klingt dein Statement zu sehr nach Dogma.




> Mit 45 mit dem Studium anzufangen mit dem Vorsatz tatschlich nach dem Studium zu arbeiten, halte ich fern der Realitt.


Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie du diese Ansicht begrnden willst. Aber abgesehen von einer potenziellen Absicht einer aufzunehmenden Erwerbsttigkeit lsst deine Annahme unbercksichtigt, dass ein Studienabsolvent auch im Ausland dauerhaft ttig werden kann, ohne dem Land, in welchem er studiert hat, unmittelbar etwas zurckzugeben.

----------


## M1911

> Hier berhrst du den Kompetenzbereich der Rechtsphilosophie und des Rechtspositivismus. Deine Behauptung zu diskutieren ist aufwndig. Wir kmen nicht besonders schnell zu einem Ergebnis. Ansonsten klingt dein Statement zu sehr nach Dogma.
> 
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie du diese Ansicht begrnden willst. Aber abgesehen von einer potenziellen Absicht einer aufzunehmenden Erwerbsttigkeit lsst deine Annahme unbercksichtigt, dass ein Studienabsolvent auch im Ausland dauerhaft ttig werden kann, ohne dem Land, in welchem er studiert hat, unmittelbar etwas zurckzugeben.



_"Burt Shlubb and Douglas Klump - two any-dirty-job-there-is thugs with delusions of eloquence."_


Slz.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kevin the Cannibal

Da es dem Threadsteller (der ja ohnehin seinen Wunsch bereits ad acta gelegt zu haben scheint) wohl weniger um die Erfllung eines alten Traums als vielmer ums Geldverdienen ging, htte ich noch eine Alternative vorzuschlagen:

Ihr Oldies, die Ihr mit dem Gedanken schwanger geht, Medizin zu studieren um nachher ordentlich Kohle scheffeln zu knnen: Finger weg. Der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhltnis zum Ertrag.

Lasst Euch stattdessen lieber als Heilpraktiker nieder und zieht gutglubigen/naiven (der Zyniker wrde sagen: dummen) Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche. Lasst Euch aber umgekehrt keinesfalls von irgendwelchen Heilspropheten malos berteuertes Diagnose-Equipment aufschwatzen, sonst geht die Rechnung hinterher null-auf-null auf. Spezialisiert Euch auf Verfahren, die hochkompliziert und schwer zu durchschauen sind, aber wenig Materialeinsatz erfordern, z.B. die altbewhrte Homopathie.

----------


## Hippokrates2

> Da es dem Threadsteller (der ja ohnehin seinen Wunsch bereits ad acta gelegt zu haben scheint) wohl weniger um die Erfllung eines alten Traums als vielmer ums Geldverdienen ging, htte ich noch eine Alternative vorzuschlagen:
> 
> Ihr Oldies, die Ihr mit dem Gedanken schwanger geht, Medizin zu studieren um nachher ordentlich Kohle scheffeln zu knnen: Finger weg. Der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhltnis zum Ertrag.
> 
> Lasst Euch stattdessen lieber als Heilpraktiker nieder und zieht gutglubigen/naiven (der Zyniker wrde sagen: dummen) Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche. Lasst Euch aber umgekehrt keinesfalls von irgendwelchen Heilspropheten malos berteuertes Diagnose-Equipment aufschwatzen, sonst geht die Rechnung hinterher null-auf-null auf. Spezialisiert Euch auf Verfahren, die hochkompliziert und schwer zu durchschauen sind, aber wenig Materialeinsatz erfordern, z.B. die altbewhrte Homopathie.



Was hat dieser Beitrag mit einem gut gemeinten Rat zu tun, denn als mit einer Provokation? Ich halte davon nichts. 

Wer aber wirklich ''nur''das Geld sieht, der kann in der Tat mit einer Praxis fr Naturheilkunde mehr verdienen, wie ein niedergelassener Arzt! Vorausgesetzt, er macht kein hokus pokus! ... 
Auch Heilpraktiker haben ihre Berechtigung, denn sie sind's, die das ''alte medizinische Wissen'' bewahrt haben und es weiterhin noch tun. Ganz klare Akzeptanz von meiner Seite aus, da ich der Meinung bin, dass der Patient immer eine Alternative haben muss!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Auch Heilpraktiker haben ihre Berechtigung, denn sie sind's, die das ''alte medizinische Wissen'' bewahrt haben und es weiterhin noch tun.


NEIN haben Sie nicht!!!! :Meine Meinung:  

Und das sollte hier nicht wieder ein Arzt vs Heilpraktiker-Thread werden,
hatten wir doch erst neulich mein Lieber oder??

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wer aber wirklich ''nur''das Geld sieht, der kann in der Tat mit einer Praxis fr Naturheilkunde mehr verdienen, wie ein niedergelassener Arzt!



hmmm, es muss heissen - kann mehr verdienen als ein niedergelassener Arzt -

*klugscheiss aus*   :hmmm...:

----------


## helicobacter

> hmmm, es muss heissen - kann mehr verdienen als ein niedergelassener Arzt -


da mach ich spontan mit:

Bei Gleichheit sagt man wie, bei Ungleichheit als. Das nennt man Positiv und Komparativ. Die Vergleichspartikel wie steht nach dem Positiv, als hingegen nach dem Komparativ:

Positiv:
 Dieser Sommer ist genauso hei wie der letzte.
 Die Sache ist genau so, wie ich sie euch erklrt habe.
 Ich bin neunmal so klug wie ihr.

Komparativ:
 Dieser Winter wird noch viel klter als der letzte.
 Die Sache ist weitaus komplizierter, als ich sie dargestellt habe.
 Ich bin neunmal klger als ihr.

----------


## Hippokrates2

> NEIN haben Sie nicht!!!! 
> 
> Und das sollte hier nicht wieder ein Arzt vs Heilpraktiker-Thread werden,
> hatten wir doch erst neulich mein Lieber oder??


Wenn er es nicht htte, dann gebe es ihn nicht mehr, mein Lieber, oder? Wahrscheinlich weit Du es ja besser als die Gesetzgebung...tz tz tz

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Wenn er es nicht htte, dann gebe es ihn nicht mehr, mein Lieber, oder? Wahrscheinlich weit Du es ja besser als die Gesetzgebung...tz tz tz


Nicht schon wieder...
... ich wre der erste der ne Petition GEGEN Heilpraktiker unterschreibt 
Du Hter des "alten medizinischen Wissens".(ROFL, aber so was von)
Und damit aus die Maus und fertig.

Damit auch mal wieder was zum Thread gesagt wird:
An alle um die 45, berlegts euch gut ob es sich lohnt und wenn 
ihr's wirklich wollt' dann machts.
Der lteste bei uns im Semester wird dieses Jahr 51.......

----------


## Seniorscientist

Ich kann das schwer einschtzen, da ich nicht wei, was fr andere Optionen es in dem Alter gibt mit seinen bisherigen Qualifikationen. Aber ich kann es mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen, dass es sich wirklich noch lohnt.
6 Jahre ohne festes Gehalt (jobben ist sicher mglich), ohne Beitrge in die Rentenversicherung/Altersvorsorge, Lebensunterhalt und Studiengebhren drften da schon ein groes Loch reien, dazu das Risiko, dass es noch deutlich lnger gehen kann, manchen fllt es ja in hherem Alter nicht mehr ganz so leicht zu lernen, dann werden es schnell ein paar Jahre mehr.
In dem hohen Alter wrde ich dann aber eher nicht mehr an eine Praxisgrndung denken, zu kurz wre die Laufzeit, die hohen Investitionskosten wrden sich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr reinholen lassen, aber dazu wissen sicher andere mehr. Eine Praxis, die hchstens 5-10 Jahre luft, erscheint mir nicht so sinnvoll.
Dann lieber angestellt bleiben. Was du dort ca. verdienen wirst, siehst du ja an den Tabellen. Bis zum Facharzt evtl. Oberarzt lsst es sich in 6-10 Jahren auf jeden Fall bringen in der Klinik.[/QUOTE]

Das Studium lohnt sich sicherlich, eiine Praxisgrndung nur bei verhltnismig niedrigen Investitionskosten. Aber die Praxisgrndung ist sicherlich bei den meisten eher sekundr....
Auch ich habe mit 38 Jahren ein Medizinstudium begonnen. Ich habe meine (hochinteressante) Stelle als Wissenschaftlerin in einer Forschung & Entwicklungsabteilung verloren, weil ich Kinder bekommen habe und das, obwohl ich signalisiert habe, dass ich sofort nach dem Mutterschutz (also 2 Monate nach Geburt) zurckkehren will. Die einzige Bitte meinerseits war eine Reduzierung der Arbeitszeit (sprich Teilzeit)! Man war dazu nicht bereit! 
Ein halbes Jahr Pause in der Wissenschaft bedeutet i.d.R. (es sei denn man hat einen bedeutenden Namen), dass man raus ist aus dem dem Geschft! Wenn ich also nach der Elternzeit (die ich dann gezwungenermaen doch genommen habe) in meinen Job zurckkehren will/werde, erwartet mich entweder ein uninteressanter Job im Marketing oder die Kndigung. So siehts aus! Finde mal einen Job mit Mitte 40 und zwei kleinen Kindern! 
Da stellt sich nicht die Frage, ob ein Assistentenjob gut bezahlt ist oder nicht! Oder, ob man die Lcken in der Rentenkasse noch schlieen kann. Es ist einfach eine interessante Arbeit! Meiner Meinung nach ist sie zudem (im Vergleich zu anderen Berufen) immer noch verdammt gut bezahlt! Ich komme aus einer rztefamilie und kann nur sagen: Neben Lehrern gibt es keine Berufsgruppe, die auf so hohem Niveau klagt! 
Ich denke, jeder Job, der einen erfllt, lohnt sich und wenn die Zahl der ersparten  HartzIV-Jahre, die einkommenslosen Studienjahre bersteigt, lohnt es sich auch finanziell......

@ benutzername: Wenn  Du glaubst, dass der Job Dich hinterher erfllt, dann mach es (egal wie alt Du bist). Allerdings solltest Du nur eins wissen, einen guten Arzt macht die Erfahrung aus: Von einer Niederlassung direkt nach dem Studium solltest Du aber Abstand nehmen.... 

LG
seniorscientist

----------


## Iris_Anjana

Hallo Seniorscientist,
ich finde deinen Beitrag sehr ermutigend und er bestrkt mich weiter in meinem Entschluss, mir gegen alle Widerstnde einen Herzenswunsch zu erfllen. Ich selber bin gerade 40 geworden, habe 2 kleine Kinder (5 und 2), und plane gerade meinen spten Einstieg in die Medizin .. Mein Arbeitgeber macht zwar vieles mit in Richtung Teilzeit, aber dafr weiss ich inzwischen 100%ig, dass mich meine Arbeit als Projektleiterin weder erfllt, noch dass ich sie die nchsten 20 Jahre machen kann. Ich gehe daran kaputt. Als rztin noch 20 Jahre zu arbeiten, kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dafr bin ich auch bereit fr wesentlich weniger Geld zu arbeiten, als ich derzeit verdiene. Ich werde mich fr das WS 09/10 bewerben, bis dahin habe ich dann auch meine Kinderbetreuung und die Finanzierung auf soliden Fssen stehen (hoffe ich .. dann war mein BWL Studium wenigstens nicht ganz umsonst ..). Wie weit bist du denn mit deinem Studium ? Wie hast du die Betreuung deiner Kinder geregelt ? Hattest du mit Schwierigkeiten zu kmpfen, z.B. beim Pflegepraktikum, mit dem Lernen, jngere Kommilitonen etc ? Alles Gute weiterhin !

----------


## Mohammed

Ich hab mit 50 noch angefangen, nur Mut. Unqualifizierte Bemerkungen wie 200 Wartesemester und die Alten nehmen die Studienpltze weg zeugt von juvenilen Unwissen. Vielleicht ist es auch nur reine Dummheit!!!! Wenn jemand ein Zweitstudium beginnt, steht er in der Rangfolge an allerletzter Stelle. Man erhlt also nur einen Studienplatz, wenn wirklich nur EINER berbleibt! Heute bin ich im 9. Semester und werde mit 58 Jahren fertig sein(1,5 Jahre Pause nach dem Physikum).Es bringt sehr viel Spass und ich kann Dir nur empfehlen: Pack es an.
Lieben Gru
Mohammed

----------


## Loish

> Was ich aber nicht glaube ist, da du dich in eine 58-jhrige Dame hineinversetzen kannst. Das kannst du gar nicht knnen, das kannst du erst wenn du selbst 58 bist.


Das kann man auch nicht, wenn man selbst 58 ist. 
Wie kann man sich in einen Menschen mit Leukmie versetzen, wenn man nie eine hatte - egal ob er 20 oder 50 ist?
Oder einen mit Depression, egal ober 20 oder 50 ist?
Oder wie kann man sich in einen Menschen mit Bandscheibenvorfall versetzen, wenn man nie einen hatte?
Und selbst wenn man gleich alt ist, und die Krankheit selbst erlebt hat - ist das Leben von anderen anders. 

Nein, man kann Empathie aufbringen - ein Stck weit. Aus dem, was man erlebt hat, aus den angeborenen Fhigkeiten, aus dem, was man gelernt hat. 

Aber reinversetzen? Wie kommt man bitte darauf, man knne sich in einen Menschen besser versetzen, nur weil er jnger oder gleich als ist. 

Nein, egal welches Alter - es ist gleich schwer oder leicht.

----------


## rogerM

> Ich hab mit 50 noch angefangen, nur Mut. Unqualifizierte Bemerkungen wie 200 Wartesemester und die Alten nehmen die Studienpltze weg zeugt von juvenilen Unwissen. Vielleicht ist es auch nur reine Dummheit!!!! Wenn jemand ein Zweitstudium beginnt, steht er in der Rangfolge an allerletzter Stelle. Man erhlt also nur einen Studienplatz, wenn wirklich nur EINER berbleibt! Heute bin ich im 9. Semester und werde mit 58 Jahren fertig sein(1,5 Jahre Pause nach dem Physikum).Es bringt sehr viel Spass und ich kann Dir nur empfehlen: Pack es an.
> Lieben Gru
> Mohammed



sorry aber mit gesundem menschenverstand ist dein beitrag nicht nachvollziehbar, genauso wenig wie die naive herangehensweisse vom threadersteller. 

du bist mit 58 fertig?  wie kann man da jemanden mut machen es ebenfalls zu probieren, was hast du beruflch fr perspektiven? mal angenommen du findest einen chef der dich als assistenzarzt einstellt so wird keiner auf die idee kommen dich zum oberarzt zu machen geschweige dem eine niederlassung zu berlassen, dazu kommt noch die finanzielle durststrecke im studium plus die berstunden und dienste als assi ganz zu schweigen das der job an sich auch nicht immer das gelbe vom ei ist.

----------


## jemand

Ich wrde noch 20 Jahre warten und dann als Rentner studieren. Finanziell wird es sich wohl kaum lohnen mit 45 Medizin zu studieren und auf die paar Jahre kommt es wohl auch eher nicht mehr an, oder?

----------


## Seniorscientist

@ Iris_Anjana,

entschuldige, dass ich Dir erst jetzt antworte, aber ich treibe mich nur recht unregelmig in diesen Foren herum. Also ich bin jetzt im 4. Semester und wenn ich diesem Semester alle Scheine bestehe (bisher alle auf Anhieb), dann fehlt mir nur noch Anatomie, was ich auf Grund der Krankheit meiner Tochter im vergangen Winter abrechen musste. Mir sind aus meinen vorherigem Studium alle naturwisenschaftlichen Scheine anerkannt worden, so dass ich eigentlich erst seit dem 3. Semester so richtig studiere. Mit den derzeitigen 16 Semesterwochenstunden bin ich gut ausgelastet. Mit mehr bliebe mir keine Zeit zu lernen. Ich kann das Studium nur empfehlen. Es macht viel Spass und es ist schn ,wieder selber zu entscheiden, ob die eigene Abwesenheit den Kindern noch zuzumuten ist oder nicht! Meinem Job weine ich mittlerweile keine Trne mehr nach! Die KInderbetreuung ist in der Tat ein Problem, da es hier zahlreiche Veranstaltungen auch nach 16 Uhr gibt, und die Kitabetreuung daher nicht ausreicht. Da hilft nur Oma. Mit Babysittern habe ich nur eingeschrnkt gute Erfahrung gemacht, weil diese einem schon mal fters kurzfristig absagen, was im Hinblick auf die wenigen erlaubten Fehlzeiten im Studium schnell ein massives Problem wird....
Die Finanzierung ist in der Tat ein Problem, da ich als Hochschulabsolventin nicht mehr als studentische Hilfskraft arbeiten darf (nur noch als wissenschaftliche Hilfskraft) und die Jobs mit max. 8 h pro Woche leider sehr rar sind.... In meinem Job mit nur max. 8h/Woche zu arbeiten ist praktisch unmglich und mehr Stunden kriege ich neben dem Studium leider nicht geregelt! Da es fr uns Oldies auch keine gnstigen (Fortbildungs-)Kredite mehr gibt (auch wenn Frau Schavan auf der Internetseite Ihres Ministeriums die Bedeutung der beruflichen (Weiter-)Qualifizierung auch im Alter immer wieder hervorhebt  :Grinnnss!: , bleibt mir wohl Ende des Jahres nur meinen Dad um ein Privatkredit zu bitten.... Aber es ist es wert, da bin ich mir sicher......
Die Entscheidung ist die Deine...
Viel Glck
Senniorscientist

----------


## Plotin

Ihr seht ja schon an Kommentaren wie an denen von jemand, dass viele Studis ein Problem damit haben, im Hrsaal neben lteren zu sitzen. Also noch mal von mir mein Einwand: Stellt euch das nicht so einfach vor, als ltere Medizin zu studieren. Mobbing ist eher der Regel- als der Ausnahmefall.

----------


## netfinder

> Mobbing ist eher der Regel- als der Ausnahmefall.


Erlebst du das taeglich an dir selber oder wie kommst Du darauf, dass man "ltere" Studenten mobben wuerde?

----------


## Leseratte

Weder ich noch andere Oldies meines Semesters wurden bisher gemobbt und auch aus hheren Semestern habe ich davon noch nichts gehrt!
Klar wird man von dem Einen oder Anderen mal komisch angeguckt, aber wer von allen geliebt werden will sollte sowieso besser Pdagogik studieren  :hmmm...:  ...

----------


## gogolina1974

> sorry aber mit gesundem menschenverstand ist dein beitrag nicht nachvollziehbar, genauso wenig wie die naive herangehensweisse vom threadersteller. 
> 
> du bist mit 58 fertig?  wie kann man da jemanden mut machen es ebenfalls zu probieren, was hast du beruflch fr perspektiven? mal angenommen du findest einen chef der dich als assistenzarzt einstellt so wird keiner auf die idee kommen dich zum oberarzt zu machen geschweige dem eine niederlassung zu berlassen, dazu kommt noch die finanzielle durststrecke im studium plus die berstunden und dienste als assi ganz zu schweigen das der job an sich auch nicht immer das gelbe vom ei ist.


ich finde es echt traurig, jemandem wie mohammed fehlenden gesunden menschenverstand und naivitt zu unterstellen. der grund in diesem alter nochmal ein solches studium zu beginnen, kann doch nur selbstverwirklichung sein. berufliche perspektiven knnen hier nicht die tragende rolle gespielt haben. ist es denn soooo wichtig irgendwann mal oberarzt, chefarzt oder niedergelassener zu sein. das spielt doch in dem alter nun wirklich keine rolle mehr. wichtig ist doch hier 6 jahre spa am studium zu haben, und vielleicht noch ein paar jahre als arzt irgendwo zu arbeiten. er wollte doch nur den leuten mut geben, die sich wie er in diesem alter nicht trauen diesen groen schritt zu wagen. 

wenn alles nach plan luft, bin ich mit 40 fertig. mein primres ziel ist es als rztin im krankenhaus oder praxis zu arbeiten. wenn es mir aufs geld angekommen wre, htte ich meinen job einfach weitergemacht, indem ich schon vor 3 jahren mehr verdient habe als heute ein assistenzarzt.
genauso wie bei mohammed luft es bei mir unter "selbstverwirklichung", und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen diesen schritt zu machen. oder wollt ihr euch euer leben lang fragen, "was wre gewesen, wenn..."???

liebe gre

----------


## Plotin

> Erlebst du das taeglich an dir selber oder wie kommst Du darauf, dass man "ltere" Studenten mobben wuerde?


Glcklicherweise nicht. Aber andere vielleicht. Wenn ich so etwas lese wie




> Wenn ich in Hamburg die grauen Brte in der Vorlesung sehe, und es sind viele, dann kommt mir die kotze hoch. Jeder von denen die es mit 50 "noch mal wissen wollen", sind dafr verantwortlich, dass ein junger Mensch nicht studieren DARF.


dann wei ich doch schon wieder, wo der Wind weht. Macht richtig Spa, mit solchen Studis im Hrsaal zu sitzen oder in einer Arbeitsgruppe zu sein.

----------


## netfinder

> Glcklicherweise nicht. Aber andere vielleicht. Wenn ich so etwas lese wie
> 
> 
> dann wei ich doch schon wieder, wo der Wind weht. Macht richtig Spa, mit solchen Studis im Hrsaal zu sitzen oder in einer Arbeitsgruppe zu sein.


Und bastelst dir daraus eine "generell wird gemobbt" Stimmung; das ist mir wirklich zu einfach gedacht. Hab selber ltere Leute im Semester, ok keine ueber 50-jhrigen, aber drunter genug und es kuemmert keinen. Andrerseits muss man sich halt auch ein bisschen anpassen, denn das man im "hoeheren" alter vielleicht andre Interessen und Gewichtungen hat, als ein 18-jhriger Frisch-Abiturient, ist auch verstaendlich.

Solche Pauschalisierungen sind zwar gut im Stimmung machen, aber ich denke nicht, dass man sie belegen kann.

----------


## Plotin

Altersdiskriminierung ist ein soziokulturelles und -konomisches Phnomen, das belegt ist und nicht wegdiskutiert werden kann. Es bedarf keiner Pauschalisierungen, um vorherzusagen, dass ltere im Studium mit erheblichen Voruteilen von Seiten ihrer jngeren Kommilitonen konfrontiert werden.

----------


## netfinder

Da es keiner Pauschalisierungen bedarf, verwundert es aber, dass du solche trotzdem nutzt   :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Plotin

Na schn, dann formuliere ich meine Behauptung, Mobbing sei angeblich eher der Regel- als der Ausnahmefall, eben um:

Deutlich ltere Studierende der Medizin bzw. solche Studierenden, die von ihren Kommilitonen subjektiv als deutlich lter wahrgenommen werden, knnen im Laufe ihres Studiums verschiedenen Formen des Mobbings ausgesetzt sein, deren alleinige Ursache in wegen ihres fortgeschrittenen Lebensalters begrndeten Vorurteilen von Seiten ihrer Kommilitonen zu suchen sind.

Diese Art des feindlichen Klimas kann von den lteren Studierenden als erhebliche Belastung erlebt werden, insbesondere deswegen, weil ihnen geeignete Manahmen zur Konfliktbewltigung nicht realisierbar erscheinen.

----------


## essenstudi

> Na schn, dann formuliere ich meine Behauptung, Mobbing sei angeblich eher der Regel- als der Ausnahmefall, eben um:
> 
> Deutlich ltere Studierende der Medizin bzw. solche Studierenden, die von ihren Kommilitonen subjektiv als deutlich lter wahrgenommen werden, knnen im Laufe ihres Studiums verschiedenen Formen des Mobbings ausgesetzt sein, deren alleinige Ursache in wegen ihres fortgeschrittenen Lebensalters begrndeten Vorurteilen von Seiten ihrer Kommilitonen zu suchen sind.
> 
> Diese Art des feindlichen Klimas kann von den lteren Studierenden als erhebliche Belastung erlebt werden, insbesondere deswegen, weil ihnen geeignete Manahmen zur Konfliktbewltigung nicht realisierbar erscheinen.


Kann ich wirklich in keiner Hinsicht besttigen. Weder bei mir selber habe ich so etwas erlebt, noch sehe ich (noch deutlich ltere) Studenten so einem Verhalten ausgesetzt. 
Das Medizinstudium selbst ist zumindest phasenweise eine derartige Extrembelastung, die eine starke Verbindung zwischen den beteiligten Studenten (insbesondere in den Kleingruppen, die sich zwangslufig ergeben) schafft. Da werden Altersunterschiede fast gar nicht mehr wahrgenommen.
Ich erlebe eher das Gegenteil. Als lterer Student mit lngerer Lebenserfahrung und dementsprechenden Hintergrund (Kinder, Familie, Primrberuf) wird man fter zum gerngewhlten Gesprchspartner und Freund.
Wenn es berhaupt Antipathien gibt, bleiben die (fr mich) im Verborgenen und berhaupt habe ich den Verdacht, dass es die verbalen Anfeindungen nur hier im Forum, also im virtuellen Raum gibt. Da werden manche mutiger, als sie es im realen Leben sind. Und entsprechende Kommentare sind eher aus der Situation "Ich warte auf einen Studienplatz" geboren. Wer den erstmal hat, sieht den 40jhrigen Kommilitonen gar nicht mehr als Konkurrenz. Und wer hat dann neben dem Studium noch Zeit zum mobben?   :hmmm...:   Da gibt es fr die meisten doch spannenderes.

LG

----------


## ernieundbert123

hm ... also, ich studiere in Hamburg - als Alte (35 J., 2. Semester). Und ich habe festgestellt, dass genausoviel alte Studierende wie junge Studierende "gemobbt" werden, und beide Fraktionen sind aus meiner Sicht selber schuld. Mir geht's so, dass ich einige junge Kommilitonen sehe, bei denen ich rund um die Uhr spucken mchte - und genauso geht es mir bei einigen Gleichaltrigen und lteren. 
Wenn jemand in der Vorlesung neben mir kotzen muss, weil ich zu/so alt bin: Soll er/sie doch, aber das liegt dann bestimmt nicht am meinem Alter.

Es gibt bei uns ganz junge Studenten, die kriegen wegen ihrer Art kein Bein auf die Erde - kann ich bei mir trotz meines Alters nicht feststellen.

Und wenn ich dann immer hre: "Die alten nehmen den jungen Studenten den Studienplatz weg, mchte *ICH*  :kotzen:  . Ich htte ja auch schon vor 15 Jahren beginnen knnen - da habe ich jemandem den Platz "geschenkt", weil ich damals noch nicht wollte, das gleicht doch alles aus, oder?

Nachtrag:
essenstudi schrieb:
"Ich erlebe eher das Gegenteil. Als lterer Student mit lngerer Lebenserfahrung und dementsprechenden Hintergrund (Kinder, Familie, Primrberuf) wird man fter zum gerngewhlten Gesprchspartner und Freund."

Jau, geht mir auch so  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ZahniVorklinik

> "Ich erlebe eher das Gegenteil. Als lterer Student mit lngerer Lebenserfahrung und dementsprechenden Hintergrund (Kinder, Familie, Primrberuf) wird man fter zum gerngewhlten Gesprchspartner und Freund."
> 
> Jau, geht mir auch so


Einmal das. Ist bei uns genauso.  
Zum anderen: Die etwas lteren Mitstudenten sind gegenteilig sogar sehr hoch geschtzt, weil sie in unserem Fach defacto auch einfach besser sind.
Zudem wre so mancher "junger" vermutlich schon durch irgendwelche Kurse gefallen, wenn es nicht Leute gbe die aufgrund ihrer Zahntechnikausbildung einfach wissen, wie eine Krone, Prothese etc. auszusehen hat.
Deswegen glaube ich auch dass eine Ausbildung vor Beginn des Studiums vielleicht in keinem Fach so sinnvoll ist wie in der Zahnmedizin.
Es gibt so viele kleine Kniffe und Tricks bei uns, wenn man die nicht wsste, ich glaub dann she das Studium ganz anders aus   ::-oopss:  

Gru
ZahniVorklinik

----------


## rogerM

> ich finde es echt traurig, jemandem wie mohammed fehlenden gesunden menschenverstand und naivitt zu unterstellen. der grund in diesem alter nochmal ein solches studium zu beginnen, kann doch nur selbstverwirklichung sein. berufliche perspektiven knnen hier nicht die tragende rolle gespielt haben. ist es denn soooo wichtig irgendwann mal oberarzt, chefarzt oder niedergelassener zu sein. das spielt doch in dem alter nun wirklich keine rolle mehr. wichtig ist doch hier 6 jahre spa am studium zu haben, und vielleicht noch ein paar jahre als arzt irgendwo zu arbeiten. er wollte doch nur den leuten mut geben, die sich wie er in diesem alter nicht trauen diesen groen schritt zu wagen. 
> 
> liebe gre



hallo,

du musst ja mit deiner selbstverwirklichung nicht gleich von dir auf andere schliesen, wenn du das eingangsposting gelesen httest wre dir klar das es dem ersteller sehr wohl um geldverdienen und perspektiven geht.

----------

